# [PC] Grand Theft Auto V



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

Good news for GTA fans. It is official. GTA V is coming to PC this fall.

Grand Theft Auto 5 coming to PC and Xbox One as well as PS4 this fall (update) | Polygon

Now where us that petition guy? I want to throw this in his face!!


Updated:
Videocardz.com has listed a number of games which will/may get Mantle Support. Along with some most anticipated titles of this year, GTA V is also in the list
Report: GTA V to Have AMD Mantle Support


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=3DBrG2YjqQA&fulldescription=1&client=mv-google&guid=&hl=en-GB&gl=IN


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Finally my dream comes true....


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Finally...... 
Hope they optimise it well for the PC.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



$hadow said:


> Finally......
> Hope they optimise it well for the PC.



Rockstar has promised improved textures more traffic etc for PC version. I think they will make the graphics PC worthy or at least I hope so.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



nomad47 said:


> Rockstar has promised improved textures more traffic etc for PC version. I think they will make the graphics PC worthy or at least I hope so.



They should since GTA 4 has made many PC freak out due to poor optimisation.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Yayayayaayayayayayayayayayayayaya. Can't express my happiness


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



.jRay. said:


> Yayayayaayayayayayayayayayayayaya. Can't express my happiness



just do this


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Bhargav said:


> just do this


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Bhargav said:


> just do this


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

I m gonna f***ing pre-order without wasting a sec when it ll be listed 

Till then 


Spoiler


----------



## SunE (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

SO gonna get this!!!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

PC Users are going to get a more graphically optimized game.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

If the game is properly optimized like Max payne 3 , i will buy it surely . But if its a nightmare like GTA 4 , then no . BTW GTA 4 was my first original game


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Anyone know GTA 5's pc requirements


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Bhargav said:


> just do this





arijitsinha said:


>





.jRay. said:


>


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



harshilsharma63 said:


>



I think you guys have just changed the age old expression of "gone nuts over" to "gone bananana over" :mr.green:


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Did they release the pc requirement as well?


----------



## puli44 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

happy news ... very much waited for this


----------



## anky (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

For minimum pc requirements. Here check out the link it is giving some cue Grand Theft Auto V News - GTA 5 Confirmed On PC And Next-Gen Consoles


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Please notify me if the pre-order for PC version starts in amazon.in or game4u.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> For minimum pc requirements. Here check out the link it is giving some cue Grand Theft Auto V News - GTA 5 Confirmed On PC And Next-Gen Consoles


If this is the requirement I can play the game in ultra..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

tooooooo many threads for GTA V on PC.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> tooooooo many threads for GTA V on PC.



Clearly shows how much are they happy about it


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Even though I have left gaming for the past 2-3 years and now I only install new games and play it for a week or so...GTA V will make into the list


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Piyush said:


> Clearly shows how much are they happy about it



exactly ppl cant stop Banana Dance


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Good news! But the main question is the optimization part. I hope my 6870 could play this atleast on medium


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Piyush said:


> Clearly shows how much are they happy about it



im happy too.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Spoiler


----------



## vis (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Excited!


----------



## Limitless (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*


Yeaaaaaaaah! 
Pre-Order Pre-order!!!!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*


----------



## Jripper (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gonna buy this sh*t even if its frigging 4k :3


----------



## chris (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Good, i wait for 50% off steam sales. I hate GTA 4 EFLC DRM so much


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Any idea how much it'll cost?

I've saved 2.5k don't know if it'll be enough. Battlefield hardline is for 4k.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



.jRay. said:


> Any idea how much it'll cost?
> 
> I've saved 2.5k don't know if it'll be enough. Battlefield hardline is for 4k.



All the hot shots are costing 4k. 
And I thought console gaming was costly


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



.jRay. said:


> Any idea how much it'll cost?
> 
> I've saved 2.5k don't know if it'll be enough. Battlefield hardline is for 4k.


Im sure flipkart will get it under 2k


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

^ i hope so.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

I saved 3k for this hope to get it i this price range.


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



$hadow said:


> I saved 3k for this hope to get it i this price range.



Shouldn't be more than 2k imo.


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Rockstar games don't cost much. Should be probably 999 at launch and prices will fall a lot within a few months.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



SunE said:


> Rockstar games don't cost much. Should be probably 999 at launch and prices will fall a lot within a few months.


GTA IV was 699/- if i remember correctly  

so yes i agree wid U......



Spoiler






> PS: 999 or 1999 this game it worth it


----------



## chris (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



SunE said:


> Rockstar games don't cost much. Should be probably 999 at launch and prices will fall a lot within a few months.



They learn from mistakes. They know indians are paying much more for other games. GTA 4 was years back, now market have changed and they will price it properly


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Any preorder dates up ? Koi status h kya ?


Excited


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

awesome...I played this on a friend's ps3 and its frigging enjoyable....i want this on my pc


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Anyone who finds a preorder please post.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



harshilsharma63 said:


>


anana:


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Banana Thread


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



chris said:


> They learn from mistakes. They know indians are paying much more for other games. GTA 4 was years back, now market have changed and they will price it properly



Yes GTA 4 was years back but Max Payne 3 was recent and even that was low priced. Let's hope that they don't screw us like EA with the prices.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

If it's priced any where near 2k, I'll be surprised. I'm guessing something like 2799 range.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

I laugh at the kids who signed a petition for Rockstar to NOT make GTA 5 for PC
I believe we have one in this very forum, yeah thats right.. FU _!_


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Nerevarine said:


> I laugh at the kids who signed a petition for Rockstar to NOT make GTA 5 for PC
> I believe we have one in this very forum, yeah thats right.. FU _!_



Only one phrase for them " in your face"


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

$59.99 on amazon US


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Well in US all games cost $60. No need to be so astonished.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



rock2702 said:


> Shouldn't be more than 2k imo.


Hope so.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



tanmaymohan said:


> $59.99 on amazon US



Not sure why are you surprised . 60$ is normal price for PC games in US .


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

I thought 3.5k for india 

Didnt know about that. Sorry


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

It will sell like hot cake. In Flipkart it will be out of stock as soon as it come available for pre-order. Finger crossed.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10462358_686779364710837_9012033908858535137_n.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

^


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Piyush said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10462358_686779364710837_9012033908858535137_n.jpg


whatever you wanna say to hide your frustration for getting the game after console players.


----------



## amjath (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> whatever you wanna say to hide your frustration for getting the game after console players.



Beware you will be flooded with screens and gameplays with ultra resolution.

Off-Topic: From where did u find these emoji's


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> whatever you wanna say to hide your frustration for getting the game after console players.



So what? tomato is tomato and potato is potato. 
Do console gamers have a separate story or something?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Guys guys guys, please don't make this console and PC war.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

When exactly is this launching? I have to plan my gpu upgrade accordingly


----------



## Gollum (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

I can see, this game getting pirated on day one lol


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Alright preorder bugs, GTA V is up for pre order from the official Rockstar games site.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> I can see, this game getting pirated on day one lol



Definitely it will be, plus it may get pirated even before launch date due to leaks. The pirates will be the first ones to enjoy the game on PC.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Piyush said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10462358_686779364710837_9012033908858535137_n.jpg



And Also making game more better


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Suggested requirements? What are the changes in this version ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Piyush said:


> So what? tomato is tomato and potato is potato.
> Do console gamers have a separate story or something?



yeah.. keep telling yourself that. 

whatever you wanna say to hide your frustration for getting the game after console players.  

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Beware you will be flooded with screens and gameplays with ultra resolution.
> 
> Off-Topic: From where did u find these emoji's



yeah sure.. no point for me. i do not get excited by hi-res. 

OT: thats from tapatalk.  they have added all of whatsapp's smileys to tapatalk.. and a host of other new features. do not know if thats TDF or tapatalk.


----------



## amjath (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> yeah.. keep telling yourself that.
> 
> whatever you wanna say to hide your frustration for getting the game after console players.
> 
> ...


oT: it's a new tapatalk update with emoji support


----------



## Gollum (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> yeah.. keep telling yourself that.
> 
> whatever you wanna say to hide your frustration for getting the game after console players.
> 
> ...



totally, I'm thinking of getting a used ps3 FAT for educational purposes like hacking and so on.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> yeah.. keep telling yourself that.
> 
> whatever you wanna say to hide your frustration for getting the game after console players.


I cant derail this thread anymore. Though I'd love to argue, but since I'm 24 I'll act like 24 
PS: I'm not a fanboy of either side, I still remember my 4 yrs gaming on PS2 which died in 2009.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Piyush said:


> I cant derail this thread anymore. Though I'd love to argue, but since I'm 24 I'll act like 24
> PS: I'm not a fanboy of either side, I still remember my 4 yrs gaming on PS2 which died in 2009.



same here.. 

i have a ps3 and PC. both of them i love dearly. 
but im just stating the facts.

- - - Updated - - -



kalam_gohab said:


>



bhai kele free mein aa rahe hai kya??


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Everybody twitter modi to reduce the cost of ps4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Effin' console peasants, ruining the gaming industry. I will be very happy when Sony goes bankrupt and dies and have nothing but TVs, maybe phones to sell. *PC fanboyism off*

Yeah, I'm not serious and I'm pseudo-raging because I don't own PS4.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

GTA V. coming for PC... Ache din aa gaye.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Reloaded said:


> Everybody twitter modi to reduce the cost of ps4


wrong thread bro


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Effin' console peasants, ruining the gaming industry. I will be very happy when Sony goes bankrupt and dies and have nothing but TVs, maybe phones to sell. *PC fanboyism off*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not serious and I'm pseudo-raging because I don't own PS4.



PC is better, PS4 is only for games - you can do much more on a PC
With a PS4, you can't even play a video off a pen drive


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> PC is better, PS4 is only for games - you can do much more on a PC
> With a PS4, you can't even play a video off a pen drive



Give this man a medal!


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



kalam_gohab said:


> Give this man a medal!



*shrani.si/f/1I/SF/NrI6z05/trollmedal2.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



kalam_gohab said:


> Give this man a medal!



bro, your try for trolling [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] is falling mighty short. 

if you have nothing to contribute apart from banana dances and bad trolls, you'd better stay away.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> bro, your try for trolling [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] is falling mighty short.
> 
> if you have nothing to contribute apart from banana dances and bad trolls, you'd better stay away.



lol trolls 

On topic,
I think they are going to add new stuff to the game given the extra bandwidth.
I can only imagine the sheer size of the game.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> lol trolls
> 
> On topic,
> I think they are going to add new stuff to the game given the extra bandwidth.
> I can only imagine the sheer size of the game.



At the least they will be increasing the traffic density


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> lol trolls
> 
> On topic,
> I think they are going to add new stuff to the game given the extra bandwidth.
> I can only imagine the sheer size of the game.



what bandwidth??

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> At the least they will be increasing the traffic density



there is plenty traffic. dont worry..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



nomad47 said:


> At the least they will be increasing the traffic density



trust me dude, its already a pain in the bottom.

BTW did anyone pre-order the game?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> trust me dude, its already a pain in the bottom.
> 
> BTW did anyone pre-order the game?



I am merely quoting Rock star


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> PC is better, PS4 is only for games - you can do much more on a PC
> With a PS4, you can't even play a video off a pen drive



I expected Sony fanboys to be more like my pseudo-raging PCer, or that's what I've seen going to N4G on a daily basis. That site's a joke, mention anything about good things of MS and you'll get kicked out. xD

You da man, Gollum. We'll meet again in Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I expected Sony fanboys to be more like my pseudo-raging PCer, or that's what I've seen going to N4G on a daily basis. That site's a joke, mention anything about good things of MS and you'll get kicked out. xD
> 
> You da man, Gollum. We'll meet again in Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor.



both have their plus points mate. my pc serves as a testing machine and ps2,3,4,v for gaming.
if im low on cash and there is that one game tgat i just want to try before buying, i would get it for pc. if i like it i will save up and get the console variant.
too bad that we dont have demo versions of all games anymore.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> trust me dude, its already a pain in the bottom.
> 
> BTW did anyone pre-order the game?



Waiting for it to come on preorder on flipkart.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> too bad that we dont have demo versions of all games anymore.



this. 

this is one of the reasons why games get pirated so much


----------



## Alok (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Even a month ago everything was fine, i was waiting for gta v but as soon as they announced, my graphics card died.     
God knows when i'll get new one.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

^which GPU?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

GTA V PS4 vs PS3 Full Trailer Comparison in Slow Motion Shows the Generation Gap


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



sam_738844 said:


> GTA V PS4 vs PS3 Full Trailer Comparison in Slow Motion Shows the Generation Gap



Thanks for posting but its already posted before


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> Thanks for posting but its already posted before



okay, but where? I could not find it, hence the post.


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



nomad47 said:


> Good news for GTA fans. It is official. GTA V is coming to PC this fall.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto 5 coming to PC and Xbox One as well as PS4 this fall (update) | Polygon
> 
> Now where us that petition guy? I want to throw this in his face!!


*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184110-d-o-n-t-make-gta-v-pc-port-petition.html


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Gta v coming soon on flipkart for pre orders. 

Grand Theft Auto V GTA Games PC - Price In India. Buy Grand Theft Auto V Games PC Online at Flipkart.com

Can't wait.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



.jRay. said:


> Gta v coming soon on flipkart for pre orders.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V GTA Games PC - Price In India. Buy Grand Theft Auto V Games PC Online at Flipkart.com
> 
> Can't wait.



Expected price?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



ariftwister said:


> Expected price?



Not available.


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Should be available soon. BTW the next gen console versions cost 3499.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



SunE said:


> Should be available soon. BTW the next gen console versions cost 3499.



So expect PC to be 1799 or 1999 at least.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Who can't shed off 3000 for this game ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Who can't shed off 3000 for this game ?



Me


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Even I'll be able to pay a max of 1000-1200. Can't get any more than that


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



$hadow said:


> They should since GTA 4 has made many PC freak out due to poor optimisation.


yea even mine


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

it should be properly able to use all 8 threads of cpus and proper 2gb vram............


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Who can't shed off 3000 for this game ?



Me.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Me too but lol .. i dont even have a compatible PC


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Do I have to pay?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



seamon said:


> Do I have to pay?



If its PC I don't pay
PC=piracy++


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> If its PC I don't pay
> PC=piracy++



I wouldn't have paid even if I had a PS3.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



seamon said:


> I wouldn't have paid even if I had a PS3.



well at least games are properly optimized on a console, On a PC its full of bugs and devs get away with it blaming the diversity of Hardware.


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> well at least games are properly optimized on a console, On a PC its full of bugs and devs get away with it blaming the diversity of Hardware.



I still get 1080p and ultra settings. Also, future 1800p.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, FPS games on a controller.....ewwww!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



seamon said:


> I still get 1080p and ultra settings. Also, future 1800p.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, FPS games on a controller.....ewwww!



not everyone has that kind of hardware and fps on controller is just fine - Only proves that you are a noob at controllers by saying that.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> not everyone has that kind of hardware and fps on controller is just fine - Only proves that you are a noob at controllers by saying that.


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> not everyone has that kind of hardware and fps on controller is just fine - Only proves that you are a noob at controllers by saying that.


Yep I am a noob at controllers. I will take mouse+KB combo any day. Everyone has their preferences and I respect yours but I find threads like this idiotic.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

that thread was idiotic from the point it was made. 

but stay on topic..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> well at least games are properly optimized on a console, On a PC its full of bugs and devs get away with it blaming the diversity of Hardware.



well here comes the roles of educated gamers , gamers who knows how to tweak and modify game to get the max out of the game like in case of watch dogs...........


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



gta0gagan said:


> well here comes the roles of educated gamers , gamers who knows how to tweak and modify game to get the max out of the game like in case of watch dogs...........



and others just copy pasta the whole thing and pretend to be educated gamers.

honestly, how many of us actually know what skidrow and realoaded and other crackers are doing inside the dlls and exes??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



anirbandd said:


> and others just copy pasta the whole thing and pretend to be educated gamers.
> 
> honestly, how many of us actually know what skidrow and realoaded and other crackers are doing inside the dlls and exes??



here is what i think, for your question i really dnt have any idea about what they do but i think the real identity of these skidrow and reloaded are game developers , specifically those who make the game unplayable to mass without digital key........


----------



## Gollum (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



gta0gagan said:


> well here comes the roles of educated gamers , gamers who knows how to tweak and modify game to get the max out of the game like in case of watch dogs...........



i used to think that. 
I stopped doing that now.
When I buy a game, it should work from the get go - I shouldn't have to sit and troubleshoot the bugs in it.
I bought the game to play and not test and troubleshoot.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Please dont go offtopic. Im the only ISO 9001 certified user to go offtopic on threads.

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> i used to think that.
> I stopped doing that now.
> When I buy a game, it should work from the get go - I shouldn't have to sit and troubleshoot the bugs in it.
> I bought the game to play and not test and troubleshoot.


Couldnt agree more than that.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Alright alright console and PC enough. :angry:
Everyone has their preferences. And everything has their merits and demerits. And I personally could not figure out FPS games using a controller. Its just not for me. But that does not mean others can't do it. Now don't get this thread closes until the launch.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*



Gollum said:


> i used to think that.
> I stopped doing that now.
> When I buy a game, it should work from the get go - I shouldn't have to sit and troubleshoot the bugs in it.
> I bought the game to play and not test and troubleshoot.



Watch_Dogs has become so much better than the console-peasantry version of W_D. :>

Only thing that bugs me is that if the game is MP-oriented and cannot be played from the start. If it's SP, I love tweaking and doing things to make it work, that's the joy of PCs. You can call me a fanboy or something but editing config files, renaming, copying, extracting, etc. these processes tingles me. I just love it.

But I'm not saying devs should be lazy. I love mods of a finished game rather than an unfinished game no doubt.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

Glad to Know that old ways of entering Cheat code is back


----------



## DVJex (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

IIRC, even GTA IV was somewhat badly ported at first but became better. And stop blaming the devs so much. It's more likely to be the suit's fault.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

I hope they will not put S**k'U'Rom and crap GFWL. According to GMG they are not using steam (except for steam version) as their DRM


----------



## amjath (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: GTA V coming to PC*

^gfwl is dead


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 16, 2014)

GTA V PC coming on Blu-ray instead of DVD DL. Buy yourself a blu-ray drive or buy it from steam at international price. This is the details taken from best buy for GTA V pc pre-order.

*puu.sh/ac1t1/d53bb40c1a.png


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 16, 2014)

Buy original. Download pirated. Use original serial


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 16, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Buy original. Download pirated. Use original serial



What will you do if the pirated version is steam version and discs coming in other drm.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Buy original. Download pirated. Use original serial



how is it beneficial from downloading from steam?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> how is it beneficial from downloading from steam?


You wont need blue ray player .


----------



## Prashmith (Jul 18, 2014)

*FAIL*

BLU RAY will prevent beggars and piracy,,steam ITS NICE i support it and I signed no gta v on pc petition but if its with drm i AGREE to it


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: FAIL*



Prashmith said:


> BLU RAY will prevent beggars and piracy,,steam ITS NICE i support it and I signed no gta v on pc petition but if its with drm i AGREE to it


Glad you commented here.
First of all IN YOUR FACE!!!

And secondly remember how Assassin's Creed 2 came with a strong DRM. It took a couple of weeks for the guys in Skidrow or Razer to crack it, but they did it anyway. Same will happen to GTA V unless and until they pay these guys. I bet this game will be leaked before release date.


----------



## snap (Jul 18, 2014)

aren't you selling some mobile game account for 20k?


----------



## Prashmith (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: FAIL*

Find Razer and skid row will crack em but nobody so far cracked simcity 2013 (1.7 months roughly of realese ) ea themselves realese a offline mode hahaha 

AND

 U r dying from first post to hear me thank you,thank you
*www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/rockstar-games-dont-make-a-pc-version-of-gta-v


IN YOUR FACE!!!!! 



Spoiler



. What u wanted to say


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 18, 2014)

only butthurt ppl signing that petition
haha, Why sign a petition that will halt production ? Do you really care about piracy that much ?  like you havent ever used any pirated software at all in your entire life ? That my friend is the epitome of douchebaggery

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]

I agree on both your statements, hack and slash or 3rd person  feel absolutely great on a controller, but an fps feels clunky and retarded..
The opposite is true for a kb/mouse..
I cant imagine playing Dark souls II on a kb/m even though it's controls are optimized for Kb/m, but playing BF3 MP on a controller =  one sure way to get my ass kicked  (helicopter/jet excluded, those are great on controller)..
So in short - PC gamer master race

Personally, ill be playing GTA 5 on controller


----------



## snap (Jul 18, 2014)

don't bother with mobile plebs guys


----------



## seamon (Jul 18, 2014)

Razer is a legit company which sells gaming peripherals and gaming laptops. 

From the petition page:


> I signed this just to get notified of its failure. It's like if Americans signed a petition telling Apple to stop selling iPhones to the UK because some people steal iPhones there, and not looking at the amount of iPhone theft in the US. You know piracy is a problem on consoles too, right? Hence why you find X360 and PS3 versions of games on torrent sites. The majority of PC gamers aren't pirates (contrary to everyone's obviously well-informed opinion in this petition). If that were the case, why would game developers still be around making games for PC? Plus losses due to piracy are very hard to quantify, because you can't assume every pirate would have bought the game if it wasn't available to pirate online. Furthermore, you have to take into account those who pirate to try before buying (because not every game has a demo).
> 
> I don't think console gamers can really comment on "supporting the developers" when there's lending, buying, and selling used games, as well as free PS+ games. How exactly are you guys "supporting the devs" and also taking a huge chunk of the profits away from the devs by swapping and selling amongst yourselves?
> 
> ...



GTA V is coming is coming to PC. Period.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> only butthurt ppl signing that petition
> haha, Why sign a petition that will halt production ? Do you really care about piracy that much ?  like you havent ever used any pirated software at all in your entire life ? That my friend is the epitome of douchebaggery
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I posted that a month ago. 
I guess that's why I failed at Dark Souls 2 so bad.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] I was talking about razor1911. 

And petition guy thank you for providing your wise words. A good comic relief


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 18, 2014)

alienempire said:


> GTA V PC coming on Blu-ray instead of DVD DL. Buy yourself a blu-ray drive or buy it from steam at international price. This is the details taken from best buy for GTA V pc pre-order.
> 
> *puu.sh/ac1t1/d53bb40c1a.png



its not official, no need to jump into conclusions


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

Guys, that petition got 13,853 supporters.. 
WTH!!!!


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2014)

I will buy GTA v for sure especially for online

Petition guy what were you saying?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 20, 2014)

Flipkart has a listing for both Xbox One and PS4 version but Pc version's price is till N/A


Any idea/ guesses how much would be the price for the PC edition ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2014)

IDK but rock star games prices fall pretty fast.. maybe launch price wd be under 2k (my assumption)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 23, 2014)

Leaked PC Specs:

*image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/30/1406081649-gtavsteam2.png


----------



## Gollum (Jul 23, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Leaked PC Specs:
> 
> *image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/30/1406081649-gtavsteam2.png



40GB HDD space, lol, I one had a PC with total HDD space  40GB and had windows 98, xp and linux on it and still had spae for like 10 games movies and mp3's

All hail the mighty Bluray


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Leaked PC Specs:
> 
> *image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/30/1406081649-gtavsteam2.png


it's not loading buddy


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 24, 2014)

wtf minimum 6gb RAM ?

Not again


----------



## hsr (Jul 24, 2014)

I guess this is as runnable as dave on my laptop.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2014)

hsr said:


> I guess this is as runnable as dave on my laptop.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2014)

There are 2 threads for GTA V:
*www.digit.in/forum/consoles/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d.html


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> There are 2 threads for GTA V:
> *www.digit.in/forum/consoles/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d.html



That thread was moved to console

- - - Updated - - -

Thread title should add the word "PC" to it


----------



## hsr (Jul 24, 2014)

Fixed thread title, it would be nice if someone can compile all the information about the PC release and put together in a single post. Will move it to front if good enough.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2014)

^^i have checked few forums and they are saying it that the image is a fake one.
People came to conclusion that its fake because it said Hard drive : XX GB *HD .*


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 24, 2014)

^^ Hope that is true 

Most probably it is fake as no gaming site quoted it as the latest headlines


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2014)

^^ If it's indeed true .. i will be doomed in that case coz i have scheduled a PC update in 8-9 months and till then i was thinking that my 740m will take care of any game in medium at least.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

GTA v will get Mantle support (rumored)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> GTA v will get Mantle support (rumored)



Source ??


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Source ??


Report: GTA V to Have AMD Mantle Support

Videocardz.com has released a list. Updated in first post also


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Report: GTA V to Have AMD Mantle Support
> 
> Videocardz.com has released a list. Updated in first post also



Mantle support was a old news


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

WTF!!! GTA V uses RAGE engine which means it won't support SLI.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh NVM I confused it with RAGE game and its crappy idtech 5 engine.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 26, 2014)

You just gave me a small heart attack.. Just when I was thinking of choosing between z510 and y510p.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> WTF!!! GTA V uses RAGE engine which means it won't support SLI.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh NVM I confused it with RAGE game and its crappy idtech 5 engine.




I played the RAGE game on my Y500 and I am pretty sure it supported SLI... Could you not get it working with SLI???


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I played the RAGE game on my Y500 and I am pretty sure it supported SLI... Could you not get it working with SLI???



idtech 5(same engine as RAGE) is the only reason I can't run Wolfenstein New Order in SLI mode. I haven't tried Rage itself. Rage is not very demanding so I guess one GT 650m was enough for it.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> idtech 5(same engine as RAGE) is the only reason I can't run Wolfenstein New Order in SLI mode. I haven't tried Rage itself. Rage is not very demanding so I guess one GT 650m was enough for it.



But, I used the two GT 650m's in SLI... And, good luck running RAGE with one GT 650m with all the bells and whistles on... Try tinkering around in Nvidia Inspector with different profiles for Wolfenstein New Order... May help!!! 

Anyway, we are going off-topic!!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 29, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/j1T5oNH.jpg

Fanart  Copied from another website!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

alienempire said:


> *i.imgur.com/j1T5oNH.jpg
> 
> Fanart  Copied from another website!!



oh god plz release this at a reasonable price (atleast less than 1500).............


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> oh god plz release this at a reasonable price (atleast less than 1500).............



Should be 3.5k and above


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Should be 3.5k and above



pc games are cheaper than ps4 ones......u already have it, i think........


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> pc games are cheaper than ps4 ones......u already have it, i think........



I have it for ps3, paid like 2.3k for it


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> oh god plz release this at a reasonable price (atleast less than 1500).............



in your dreams babe.

in.

your.

dreams.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> in your dreams babe.
> 
> in.
> 
> ...


Why not? Seems reasonable to me..!

I bet it's between 1K - 2K


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> 40GB HDD space, lol, I one had a PC with total HDD space  40GB and had windows 98, xp and linux on it and still had spae for like 10 games movies and mp3's
> 
> All hail the mighty Bluray


not surprised with 40gb space even fps games like titanfall and wolfenstein are crossing 55gigs you cant expect less for open world


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Why not? Seems reasonable to me..!
> 
> I bet it's between 1K - 2K



i will not be able to buy it anyway............


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i will not be able to buy it anyway............



Pirate hehe


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> in your dreams babe.
> 
> in.
> 
> ...



I'll wait for sales then or just skip it for good.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Pirate hehe


not my problem if u price the games ridiculously high, what can a person do who is a makeshift gamer , i mean he is not supported financially by any one.......


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 2, 2014)

Tune in August 5, 2014 @ 4:30pm Eastern Time as Zelnick and company tell the masses about the PC, This gen systems about when to expect the launch of GTAV on PC and this gen systems(Fall 2014)

LINK : Take2 Webcast


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 3, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Why not? Seems reasonable to me..!
> 
> I bet it's between 1K - 2K



reasonable?? not to the devs.
it'll release at the usual $60 price.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> reasonable?? not to the devs.
> it'll release at the usual $60 price.


With steam (if announced) discount on pre-order for $49.99

Is there any dlc available for GTA games so far


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> reasonable?? not to the devs.
> it'll release at the usual $60 price.



Why not ? With xb and ps3 version alone they made plenty. Also if it isnt below 2K, will buy in sales till then I have *ahem ahem* version.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> With steam (if announced) discount on pre-order for $49.99
> 
> Is there any dlc available for GTA games so far



for Console versions there are many. For PC version they have found code for Zombies DLC. Lets Wait and see.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 14, 2014)

Its official now  


Grand Theft Auto V for PC 2499/-


----------



## abhidev (Aug 14, 2014)

too costly....


----------



## hsr (Aug 14, 2014)

*www.amazon.com/Grand-Theft-Auto-V-PC/dp/B00KVXB5YQ
From amazon*.com*, it's INR ~3650/- when converted :O
(Note: Amazon has price guarantee which lets you have the game at the lowest price available on release date, rest is refunded)


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2014)

If we pay a little extra we can get the steam version, it will have achievements,trading cards and most importantly friends. Disc version has only social club as drm


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 14, 2014)

alienempire said:


> If we pay a little extra we can get the steam version, *it will have achievements,trading cards* and most importantly friends. Disc version has only social club as drm



I dont think there will be Achievements and Trading cards on steam for GTA 

And also at this price i want some pre-order Bonus so wating for other sites to list the price 

Come on Rockstar we want something from this


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> I dont think there will be Achievements and Trading cards on steam for GTA
> 
> And also at this price i want some pre-order Bonus so wating for other sites to list the price
> 
> Come on Rockstar we want something from this



Max Payne 3 has achievements


----------



## SunE (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I really wanted to buy this game but if it indeed costs 2.5k then the high seas are the only choice I have


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2014)

SunE said:


> Well I really wanted to buy this game but if it indeed costs 2.5k then the high seas are the only choice I have



We all know it deep down that we will look for torrents on the day of release lol


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

SunE said:


> Well I really wanted to buy this game but if it indeed costs 2.5k then the high seas are the only choice I have



+1 to me too.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2014)

Gollum said:


> We all know it deep down that we will look for torrents on the day of release lol



I won't. TBH I am not even exited about this game at all.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 15, 2014)

The rate is not official yet I feel


----------



## amjath (Aug 15, 2014)

Any chance of steam release


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I won't. TBH I am not even exited about this game at all.



you are not a gta fan then................


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> you are not a gta fan then................



Exactly.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 15, 2014)

Would have bought for 999 maybe even for 1499 but for for 2499 ? NO WAY !!!


----------



## iittopper (Aug 15, 2014)

2.4k is costly indeed , but this game comes one in every five year . Not to forget that GTA online is one of the best feature of the game and can keep you occupied for 100 of hours . So will surely buy it . 

And i will also recommend everyone to buy it and try GTA online and support dev because the amount of detail in this game is too damn awesome .


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the rate isn't official yet 


Waiting for flipkart


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2014)

maybe price will decrease after some months ? Worth the wait ? since we have waited this long


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2014)

iittopper said:


> 2.4k is costly indeed , but this game comes one in every five year . Not to forget that GTA online is one of the best feature of the game and can keep you occupied for 100 of hours . So will surely buy it .
> 
> And i will also recommend everyone to buy it and try GTA online and support dev because the amount of detail in this game is too damn awesome .



Fallout series topped 700hrs without online MP.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Fallout series topped 700hrs without online MP.



For me DAO topped 900+ hrs. Also several other RPGs.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Fallout series topped 700hrs without online MP.



your point ??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

iittopper said:


> your point ??



MP doesn't matter much as long as game is awesome.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> MP doesn't matter much as long as game is awesome.



once you play mp, you wont play SP
I bet you suck real bad at mp


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> once you play mp, you wont play SP
> I bet you suck real bad at mp



I have played MP and I don't suck at it either. For me it totally depends on the game.


----------



## hsr (Aug 16, 2014)

I've bought all the PC versions of GTA till date, at the same time pirating them in the first place. This franchise lays out so much groundwork onto an open world, if you play it *right*, there's a lot to discover and do. If you blaze around in fast cars shooting people and evading cops, yes not much to do. Open world and multi-player is a bad combo for such purposes (if you wanted to shoot around, you should have bought a shooter). Then again, the multitude of options an open world provides is another factor. You can make GTA into a shooter, racer, rpg, mmo, stunts, and hell even a stock exchange (now).

As for the price, if it's 2.5k we all know very few are going to buy it, most will spend their time playing single player pirating it. Still no official wordings, we can all expect this to fall under a 1.6k - 2.5k range give or take.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 16, 2014)

HSR you pirate games


----------



## iittopper (Aug 16, 2014)

The price is almost official since Gamestheshop is own by E-express which are the distributor of rockstar games . 
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] have you played GTA4 MP ? For an open world game its good and free roam is the best thing you can do with friends .


----------



## hsr (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't played a lot, some DMs and Races that's all. Thing is, none of my friends own a valid copy and eventually we all return to F2Ps so there's no fun factor. I just completed the missions and ditched the game (back then it was lagging for me  didn't have the hardware)

Everybody pirates, just that some admit it and some doesn't. I usually pirate to try it out and see if I like it. Saved a lot of money that way. So far, I've bought all the A.Creed titles, GTA titles and PoPersia titles. This is of course non digital purchase, via some Indian vendor. I don't preorder stuff


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2014)

I ahem it first then buy when I see discount on games, but it is not the case with GTA V buying on launch [most probably crappy internet]


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2014)

iittopper said:


> your point ??



my point is that GTAV is awesome with details and all..

but its nowhere as close to Fallout when it comes to Story. 

and MP is mostly a frag/trollfest.. plus when you consider that the aiming is auto guidance, its really easy to kill people and level up.

- - - Updated - - -

i even sold off my copy of GTAV. will buy again when all DLCs are released in a complete edition.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> my point is that GTAV is awesome with details and all..
> 
> but its nowhere as close to Fallout when it comes to Story.
> 
> ...


Could have rented it !


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 18, 2014)

iittopper said:


> The price is almost official since Gamestheshop is own by E-express which are the distributor of rockstar games .
> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] have you played GTA4 MP ? For an open world game its good and free roam is the best thing you can do with friends .



Yes it is official Game4U also quoted the same price as that of GTS
GTA V Game4u


----------



## Gollum (Aug 18, 2014)

Quite cheap. Same price as PS3 version.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Could have rented it !



lol.. no.. i sold it off at the same price i bought. so it was a great bargain


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> lol.. no.. i sold it off at the same price i bought. so it was a great bargain


Where can I sell my copy for the same price lol


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Where can I sell my copy for the same price lol


EBay, bazaar here, erodov etc. Were you serious about asking, you know the answer right?


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 19, 2014)

Preordered GTA V


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Preordered GTA V



From where?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2014)

pre-order up on flipkart too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> pre-order up on flipkart too.



Man its 2.5k in flipkart...


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> From where?



flipkart


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

Any word on steam?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't pre-order now wait for it to release in GMG,Gamesfly etc. They will offer 20-25% discount coupons for pre-order items. You can get a steam version at the same price or lower as compared to the indian price.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 30, 2014)

RUMOUR : Grand Theft Auto V PC Cancelation Rumor Debunked - CraveOnline

WTF baddd


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 30, 2014)

What will be the difference between flipkart version and steam version? Sorry never bought anything from steam before..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> What will be the difference between flipkart version and steam version? Sorry never bought anything from steam before..



you will get steam version from flipkart.
its just in a disc. you still need to install steam and update the game before you can play.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 30, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you will get steam version from flipkart.
> its just in a disc. you still need to install steam and update the game before you can play.



Disc version include only socialclub as drm no steam


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 30, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you will get steam version from flipkart.
> its just in a disc. you still need to install steam and update the game before you can play.





alienempire said:


> Disc version include only socialclub as drm no steam


----------



## iittopper (Aug 30, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Disc version include only socialclub as drm no steam



he is right .


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 31, 2014)

iittopper said:


> he is right .





alienempire said:


> Disc version include only socialclub as drm no steam





Gollum said:


> you will get steam version from flipkart.
> its just in a disc. you still need to install steam and update the game before you can play.



So which one is better iyo?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 31, 2014)

steam is ofc better


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 1, 2014)

steam is better

- - - Updated - - -

Leaked Grand Theft Auto V Video Editor Textures

*i.imgur.com/cqG9RQ8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zHLowEf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/r2lEODO.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 2, 2014)

Newegg outs release date : 18/11/14

Source : vg247 gta5


----------



## puli44 (Sep 3, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Newegg outs release date : 18/11/14
> 
> Source : vg247 gta5



still 2 months more


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2014)

Keep calm and no expletives.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. That got hot in less than a jiffy


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2014)

All right people, we can make a thread on the chitchat about which games should be priced how much. Don't just take the thread on the road of Offtopic town which may get it closed until the game release.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 12, 2014)

GTA V PS4, Xbox One and PC Details Leaked from Retailer Conference


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> GTA V PS4, Xbox One and PC Details Leaked from Retailer Conference



This is epic


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 12, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> GTA V PS4, Xbox One and PC Details Leaked from Retailer Conference



Feb or Mar 2015 will be the release period. Count on it. (If my prediction fails, I win too. lels)


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 12, 2014)

Finally the release date is out.

18 Nov. for consoles, Jan 27 2015 for PC 

GTA 5 Release Date For PS4, Xbox One and PC Revealed - IGN


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 12, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Finally the release date is out.
> 
> 18 Nov. for consoles, Jan 27 2015 for PC
> 
> GTA 5 Release Date For PS4, Xbox One and PC Revealed - IGN



My prediction almost came true and I'm angry and sad.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 12, 2014)

Rockstar again f**ked PC gamers for $ony any M$


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

why pc release is again pushed?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> My prediction's almost came true and I'm angry and sad.



klol.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 12, 2014)

Sheeshhh. Need to wait till Jan  

One story says no it isnt delayed now the official announcement says Jan   

Why R* why ?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah no problem, I can wait. There are already a sh!tload of games in my playlist this year.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 12, 2014)

Why?????? 
All the things I had planned for vacation are gone.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 12, 2014)

Whatever.... its releasing in pc right..?   that's a relief.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jALZxKRQko


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 13, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Finally the release date is out.
> 
> 18 Nov. for consoles, Jan 27 2015 for PC
> 
> GTA 5 Release Date For PS4, Xbox One and PC Revealed - IGN



lol how scared they are from pc , that consoles have to rely on these dirty tricks............


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 13, 2014)

enough time for me to get a cpu and mobo combo


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2014)

So I just went through the thread and you say boxed copies will be RSC DRM keys. So bye-bye Flipkart it is.

Can someone confirm if online key stores will be able to *buy & sell* non-Steam keys for GTA V? I was going through some key sites to pre-order and some have mentioned Steam explicitly and some doesn't.  

For example, link has steam but no where in the product information or title I'm seeing Steam or Steam logo. It just says CD-KEY. No BIG difference in prices though between these sites.

Anyone who has previous experience in ordering R* titles from these kind of online key sellers?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2014)

007 said:


> So I just went through the thread and you say boxed copies will be RSC DRM keys. So bye-bye Flipkart it is.
> 
> Can someone confirm if online key stores will be able to *buy & sell* non-Steam keys for GTA V? I was going through some key sites to pre-order and some have mentioned Steam explicitly and some doesn't.
> 
> ...



Better get it where it explicitly says Steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2014)

007 said:


> So I just went through the thread and you say boxed copies will be RSC DRM keys. So bye-bye Flipkart it is.
> 
> Can someone confirm if online key stores will be able to *buy & sell* non-Steam keys for GTA V? I was going through some key sites to pre-order and some have mentioned Steam explicitly and some doesn't.
> 
> ...



Dont pre-order. There will be more offer from GMG and all. I will rather say to wait for steam to update about the game. Due to regional pricing you may get a steam gift cheaper.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Dont pre-order. There will be more offer from GMG and all. I will rather say to wait for steam to update about the game. Due to regional pricing you may get a steam gift cheaper.



So you are saying i should cancel my preorder?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2014)

$hadow said:


> So you are saying i should cancel my preorder?



From where did you pre-order?


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> From where did you pre-order?


He means Flipkart I believe.

- - - Updated - - -

Ok now I'm confused. GamesTheShop says it will be a Steam key.

*i.imgur.com/PigUy8G.png


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok now I'm confused. [URL="*www.gamestheshop.com/Grand-Theft-Auto-V-for-PC/1259" said:
			
		

> GamesTheShop[/URL] says it will be a Steam key.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/PigUy8G.png



Ask Rockstar Game support or International Sites like Amazon USA,gamestop.com to confirm it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rockstar accidentally announces new features of GTA V (PC) in a blogpost which has been removed now. See the cached version here.
Main highlight of the topic is the introduction of first person mode while driving and on foot.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Rockstar accidentally announces new features of GTA V (PC) in a blogpost which has been removed now. See the cached version here.
> Main highlight of the topic is the introduction of first person mode while driving and on foot.



nice....


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 22, 2014)

Wn r they releasing!??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 22, 2014)

^ PS4 AND XB1 Nov18

PC on Jan27,2015

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> nice....



The link is down now on cache too


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 22, 2014)

ok i have decided , if rockstar morons do these kind of lame tricks i wont ever buy any of their games , always pirates ftw..................


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

Will get if it won't be above 1.5k for PC version. They pushing it whatever but this time I hope they will optimize like Max Payne 3.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

And then they say why there is so much piracy


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> And then they say why there is so much piracy



And yet they keep screwing it up.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

gameranand said:


> And yet they keep screwing it up.


Can't say anything since I pre ordered one for my PS4


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Can't say anything since I pre ordered one for my PS4



I am strictly talking about PC.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I am strictly talking about PC.


I preordered for PC but they keep on delaying it and now since I bought ps4 I got the game for ps4 don't know why they are delaying it for PC


----------



## Alok (Sep 24, 2014)

You couldn't wait and finally bought ps4 version, that why.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 24, 2014)

They fear that releasing on PC with Xbox One and Ps4, they will lose in console sales to PC.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

Exclusive content for returning players to PS4/Xbone/PC - check out!


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Exclusive content for returning players to PS4/Xbone/PC - check out!


Yeah received a mail about it and also the confirmed release date for PC was there. Wait till Jan


----------



## vedula.k95 (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Exclusive content for returning players to PS4/Xbone/PC - check out!


Why? Not sony and sh*tsoft are paying to keep PC locked at 30 fps.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> Why? Not sony and sh*tsoft are paying to keep PC locked at 30 fps.



I consider that a cinema effect. But it gets a bit annoying when you are driving really fast.
To enjoy this game you need online multiplayer.
Trust me, its awesome like that.
You get to play with your friends and kill them at the same time - even by mistake lol


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2014)

They added FPS mode, crap


----------



## iittopper (Nov 4, 2014)

Trailer was super awesome . GTA online racing will be so fun in First person view . Cant wait .


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhh  Can't wait.

Hope the requirements are easy


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2014)

First person experience revealed!


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2014)

it's going to be a breakthrough feature of GTA series


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2014)

topgear said:


> it's going to be a breakthrough feature of GTA series



I may not like this. 
It will make gta just another FPS game.

the 3rd person view was aconic to GTA and the ability to see your character was a great thing.
I like the character customization of gtaV


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I may not like this.
> It will make gta just another FPS game.
> 
> the 3rd person view was aconic to GTA and the ability to see your character was a great thing.
> I like the character customization of gtaV



it will make the game worth another play through. especially in MP.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> it will make the game worth another play through. especially in MP.



You sold the game. and you are yet to buy ps4.
I don't think the game will have LAN mode.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> You sold the game. and you are yet to buy ps4.
> I don't think the game will have LAN mode.


You forget. 

I am also a PC gamer. And i do have a desktop which i plan to bring.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> You forget.
> 
> I am also a PC gamer. i will get the ahem version eventually


that's all i read :-₹


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I may not like this.
> It will make gta just another FPS game.
> 
> the 3rd person view was aconic to GTA and the ability to see your character was a great thing.
> I like the character customization of gtaV



Even I like the 3rd person view of GTA but thing is these days games are leaning more towards being a CoD look alike and easy to beat [ SP side ] focusing more on the MP side. So GTA V devs may be thinking the FP view will attract more crowd and it may will but they should also keep the third person view as well.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 6, 2014)

I personally love the third person view. I would not like first person view in gta.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> that's all i read :-₹




Naughty Gollum.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> Even I like the 3rd person view of GTA but thing is these days games are leaning more towards being a CoD look alike and easy to beat [ SP side ] focusing more on the MP side. So GTA V devs may be thinking the FP view will attract more crowd and it may will but they should also keep the third person view as well.



Where will be the fun if every other game starts to look like each other. Can you imagine playing a racing game in FPS view all the time. 
I for one liek to look at my car/character while in game.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 6, 2014)

Did you all liked Gta 4 more than San Andreas? I cannot love any gta game more than SA


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2014)

@mods plz add to title of thread "console people not allowed"


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> @mods plz add to title of thread "console people not allowed"


Why's that?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> Why's that?



because of this

and this


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2014)

^ There's a console specific thread too. 
*www.digit.in/forum/consoles/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d.html

seems nobody's using it. :/


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Did you all liked Gta 4 more than San Andreas? I cannot love any gta game more than SA


GTA SA >>> GTA 4 for me as well. GTA 4 was damn boring game.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Did you all liked Gta 4 more than San Andreas? I cannot love any gta game more than SA



yup same here , GTA IV was small packed , filled with cities , no open space , lack of customization etc . But believe me man , when you will GTA V , you will have a nostalgic feeling of SA . It is that awesome


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yup same here , GTA IV was small packed , filled with cities , no open space , lack of customization etc . But believe me man , when you will GTA V , you will have a nostalgic feeling of SA . It is that awesome


Thanks for the good news bro


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Can you imagine playing a racing game in FPS view all the time.



I like to play racing games only in FPS view.  Far Cry 3 also had  only FPS view in the car.  But I think in GTA V we'll have the option to choose between first or third person view which is  good thing.




topgear said:


> these days games are leaning more towards being a CoD look alik



Not sure what you mean, Do you think GTA V is looking like CoD ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

GTA V will come in FPS mode!

[YOUTUBE]7oFmRN0oadI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

^ it's already shared as a link before


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I like to play racing games only in FPS view.  Far Cry 3 also had  only FPS view in the car.  But I think in GTA V we'll have the option to choose between first or third person view which is  good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we'll be able to switch between FPS and TPS at any time.
There was an article about that somewhere....


----------



## dizzy (Nov 6, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yup same here , GTA IV was small packed , filled with cities , no open space , lack of customization etc . But believe me man , when you will GTA V , you will have a nostalgic feeling of SA . It is that awesome



You know after reading your response, I got that feeling which i felt when i saw india win the world cup. Too much expectations form the game now... I was s.a.m.p addict and only played in roleplaying servers. Die hard fan of  GTA SA multiplayer (rockstar providedmultiplayer sucks)


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 7, 2014)

GTA V using the Denuvo DRM

Rockstar will use new DRM system in GTA 5 for PC. This system is Denuvo, which also used in FIFA 15 and Lords of the Fallen.
This System uses special code which changes every time, so this DRM is still not hacked, and I think it won’t be.
No more piracy on PC and only way you can play GTA 5 is Steam.

Got this info today. Also today Denuvo updated partners on their site. Rockstar now here too. So it’s confirmed


----------



## dizzy (Nov 7, 2014)

Man steam takes too much memory to run and now gta5 can be launched only with steam and I pay 2500rs?? Really?? Nvm I'm OK with it


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 7, 2014)

alienempire said:


> GTA V using the Denuvo DRM
> 
> Rockstar will use new DRM system in GTA 5 for PC. This system is Denuvo, which also used in FIFA 15 and Lords of the Fallen.
> This System uses special code which changes every time, so this DRM is still not hacked, and I think it won’t be.
> ...



But still there is torrents of Fifa 15 and Lord of fallen...
It looks that priates already cracked DRM Denuvo


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> But still there is torrents of Fifa 15 and Lord of fallen...
> It looks that priates already cracked DRM Denuvo


Its only unlocked still no crack to play it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 7, 2014)

dizzy said:


> Man steam takes too much memory to run and now gta5 can be launched only with steam and I pay 2500rs?? Really?? Nvm I'm OK with it



yup same there are many more games better than gta v, if rockstar wants to be such aholes let them be.......let them keep their games we have plenty of other stuff to play..........


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 7, 2014)

just request them to have requirements suited for me


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 7, 2014)

alienempire said:


> GTA V using the Denuvo DRM
> 
> Rockstar will use new DRM system in GTA 5 for PC. This system is Denuvo, which also used in FIFA 15 and Lords of the Fallen.
> This System uses special code which changes every time, so this DRM is still not hacked, and I think it won’t be.
> ...



'Tis no surprise that FIFA 15 and LotF haven't been cracked yet. No hardcore PC gamer gives a flying f*ck about FIFA and LotF is just not the kind of game the crackers would bother to waste their time and resources on to crack it. I highly doubt it'll reach it's target sales anyway. But I bet when a highly anticipated game like GTA V releases, no matter whatever DRM they use, the hackers will find a way to bypass it. And even if they don't, I don't give a sh!t as I've never been a fan of the GTA series and haven't played a GTA game since San Andreas. So best of luck Rocksh!t and pray your Denuva DRM doesn't pi$$ of genuine customers like Ubish!t's SecuRom did.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 8, 2014)

so much hate everywhere ...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 8, 2014)

Hehe .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 8, 2014)

alienempire said:


> GTA V using the Denuvo DRM



Grand Theft Auto V will not use Denuvo DRM, says company co-owner | IncGamers.com


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2014)

Just wait for the release of the damm game.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 9, 2014)

Gone are the days of 499 and 999rs AAA PC games.Increase the price will only lead to see increased piracy.Dont see any logic in comapanies increasing PC game prices.2499 is way too much to pay for a single game especially a much delayed game.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 10, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Gone are the days of 499 and 999rs AAA PC games.Increase the price will only lead to see increased piracy.Dont see any logic in comapanies increasing PC game prices.2499 is way too much to pay for a single game especially a much delayed game.



See they are not 'increasing' the PC game prices. The games sold in US have always sold at $60. Indians have been quite fortunate to buy the games at one third the price. Now, the big AAA have just made it a custom that games are priced universally. Yes, it is frustrating, but I think we have milked the cow enough. 

Here's a very well written article about the always connect DRM system.


----------



## 007 (Nov 19, 2014)

GTA V will have first person sex scenes on PC. So worth the wait eh?  

*i.imgur.com/IybO8et.jpg

Source Gameplay Video


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah saw the video. Sounded like a porn, but not for the visuals.


----------



## Alok (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll buy the PC version for sure. Played it on PS3 at a shop and that sh** TV had eye bleeding jagged edges. I was looking for Ganton but couldn't find


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 2, 2015)

Guys, can it be installed on more than one pc when its out for pc..? Because of its hefty price tag, we friends decided to share the amount. 2499/3. So can we install the game on 3 different pc's from a single disc..?

What about the PS4 or PS3 versions?  Any users here?


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, can it be installed on more than one pc when its out for pc..? Because of its hefty price tag, we friends decided to share the amount. 2499/3. So can we install the game on 3 different pc's from a single disc..?
> 
> What about the PS4 or PS3 versions?  Any users here?



If one activated it that's it, but can be installed on many machine but cannot activate it [afaik i know it can be but teh other gets deactivated]. So at last only one can use it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2015)

PS3 user here. 

you can use it on multiple PS3s. but it needs the disc to play, so go figure.


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> If one activated it that's it, but can be installed on many machine but cannot activate it [afaik i know it can be but teh other gets deactivated]. So at last only one can use it.



My self have original of GTA IV. Installed it more than  one pc...(15 i think) with serial key, and  still installing to new ones. But never played online though... 



anirbandd said:


> PS3 user here.
> 
> you can use it on multiple PS3s. but it needs the disc to play, so go figure.



For that there is nocd crack


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> My self have original of GTA IV. Installed it more than  one pc...(15 i think) with serial key, and  still installing to new ones. But never played online though...
> 
> For that there is nocd crack



Multi player is the catch. Ps3 should be modded for the cracked version


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Multi player is the catch. Ps3 should be modded for the cracked version




Lets hope for the best


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> My self have original of GTA IV. Installed it more than  one pc...(15 i think) with serial key, and  still installing to new ones. But never played online though...
> 
> 
> 
> For that there is nocd crack



NOCD cracks are for PCs. if you are talking about PS3s/Consoles, then you dont know what you are talking about. Unless you download the digital versions from the respective online stores.

for simultaneously playing it on different consoles using physical discs, you MUST have seperate discs running in the consoles.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Multi player is the catch. Ps3 should be modded for the cracked version



why??


----------



## amjath (Jan 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> why??



If I use a ahem version, I need my Ps3 to be modded right? NOCD file doesnt need a modded version is it?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

yes. but then you wouldnt be able to play online. 

big loss incase of a game like GTA V.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 5, 2015)

Im just waiting it to come on steam. If its 50$ or below, I'll get it on the spot. If its 60$, then will have to purchase 10$ steam card
Have 50$ arranged thanks to dota 2 items


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> NOCD cracks are for PCs. if you are talking about PS3s/Consoles, then you dont know what you are talking about. Unless you download the digital versions from the respective online stores.
> 
> for simultaneously playing it on different consoles using physical discs, you MUST have seperate discs running in the consoles.



I was talking about PC. Yeah I know there will be NOCD Cracks, but if I download it via torrent and not using original disc, can I enter GTA ONLINE  and play multiplayer...?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> I was talking about PC. Yeah I know there will be NOCD Cracks, but if I download it via torrent and not using original disc, can I enter GTA ONLINE  and play multiplayer...?



this is in violation of forum rules. 

*read them.*


----------



## Gollum (Jan 8, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> I was talking about PC. Yeah I know there will be NOCD Cracks, but if I download it via torrent and not using original disc, can I enter GTA ONLINE  and play multiplayer...?



no you cannot. You still need to connect to rockstar server in order to play online.
I dont think this game has LAN feature

You can download the game from steam and play with your steam friends if the game is released on Steam that is.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2015)

it wont EVA have lan.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 9, 2015)

No requirements yet.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> it wont EVA have lan.



which version of GTA / some other game you are referring as EVA ?


----------



## DVJex (Jan 9, 2015)

I think he means it wont ever have LAN.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2015)

DVJex said:


> I think he means it wont ever have LAN.



No I think he meant some limited EVA edition


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2015)

Rockstar re-confirms Grand Theft Auto V launch date - PC Gamer


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Less than three weeks and lots of unknowns.. 

1. DRM? 
2. Will retail copies have Steam keys? I'm constantly worried about my pre-order. :-/
3. System requirements?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2015)

This will get pushed to May or Sept. I feel it.


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This will get pushed to May or Sept. I feel it.



Dont make such feeling


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2015)

topgear said:


> which version of GTA / some other game you are referring as EVA ?


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

If I pre order from fk will it be steam compatible? When will fk delvers pre ordered games


----------



## Gollum (Jan 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> If I pre order from fk will it be steam compatible? When will fk delvers pre ordered games



Abe risk mat le. fk pe bhi steam game hi honi hai
you may just get an extra steam code for in game bonus
you will get GTA dollard code for $100,00,000


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Abe risk mat le. fk pe bhi steam game hi honi hai
> you may just get an extra steam code for in game bonus
> you will get GTA dollard code for $100,00,000



Toh. Tera matlab physical disk nahi milega kya
Jaldi bolo pre order cancel karna hai


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> If I pre order from fk will it be steam compatible? When will fk delvers pre ordered games



No physical version doesn't carry steam code only RSC drm, you can get the steam version at the same price on india from GMG (using coupons)


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> No physical version doesn't carry steam code only RSC drm, you can get the steam version at the same price on india from GMG (using coupons)


I read somewhere amazon.com confirmed steam code in box. I have 2Mbps congregation that's the problem. 50 GB  *faints*


----------



## iittopper (Jan 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> If I pre order from fk will it be steam compatible? When will fk delvers pre ordered games



just get the disk version . Although it wont be steam compatible . But anyways if there are good mods in future , then retail version is preferred over steam .


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

So many suggestions 

Any advantage of steam version?
Will fk send box version or PC download code


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> So many suggestions
> 
> Any advantage of steam version?
> Will fk send box version or PC download code



If you want to buy future dlcs and friends go for the steam version, for retail version you can buy the dlcs only from rockstar at full price


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

I cancelled the pre order in fk  Any deals equivalent to or less than Indian price with steam code

- - - Updated - - -

Guys GMG says other DRM, steam is not mentioned :/


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 12, 2015)

Wait untill when it is available for pre-order in GMG


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] - I have been in the same confusion as yours for a very very long time. Welcome to the party  I want a Steam key. I haven't cancelled my FK preorder yet. If you check my previous post in this thread, I've discussed about whether online resellers will be able to sell RSC keys or not. 


GMG probably doesn't have a clue about the DRM yet either, I guess. Hence they might list it as "Other DRM" for now.
Few resellers like OnlineKeyStore say "Direct Download" (for other games they mention STEAM) but on the product pre-order page they have the Steam logo as well as note saying that it is a Steam product.
GamesTheShop confirmed me once that it is a Steam key.
And some latest rumours from yesterday - GTA V PC Retail Copies Wonâ€™t Be Steam Compatible | Tech4Gamers

Just rumours everywhere and its quite irritating. What's the big deal about announcing officially or at-least updating the retail pre-order pages properly. I mean, wouldn't the distributors be already done with the packaging and stuff and they don't know what they've packaged in it? The release date is just 15 days away.
For India, I think e-xpress Interactive are the distributors.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2015)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] but most important question from my side
How to you add those bullet points in posts?


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2015)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] keep us posted, I want to play on the first day


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2015)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] but most important question from my side
> How to you add those bullet points in posts?



 Just remove the space added in the LIST tags below

[ LIST]
[*]Item1
[*]Item 2
[ /LIST]


----------



## eureka (Jan 13, 2015)

...Or simply hit Alt+7


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 13, 2015)

GTA 5 System Requirements announced and A New Release Date : *24-03-2015*  F*ck you R*

Minimum Specs
OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2* (*NVIDIA video card recommended if running Vista OS)
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs) / AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs) @ 2.5GHz
Memory: 4GB
Video Card: NVIDIA 9800 GT 1GB / AMD HD 4870 1GB (DX 10, 10.1, 11)
Sound Card: 100% DirectX 10 compatible
HDD Space: 65GB
Recommended Specs
OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1
Processor: Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.2GHZ (4 CPUs) / AMD X8 FX-8350 @ 4GHZ (8 CPUs)
Memory: 8GB
Video Card: NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB / AMD HD7870 2GB
Sound Card: 100% DirectX 10 compatible
HDD Space: 65GB

 GTA 5 system requirements announced


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 13, 2015)

alienempire said:


> GTA 5 System Requirements announced and A New Release Date : *24-03-2015*  F*ck you R*
> 
> Minimum Specs
> OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2* (*NVIDIA video card recommended if running Vista OS)
> ...



UN-FREAKING-BELIEVABLE....
so so excited.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 13, 2015)

The requirements are pretty good as compared to other AAA games.

Nice job on that part.

I can bear the delay rather than horrible bugs and patch crap.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 13, 2015)

Dapuk
Again delayed


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 13, 2015)

F Yeah  

Its good that they delayed it. Atleast I can study for my exams now.

Unbelievable


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 13, 2015)

alienempire said:


> GTA 5 System Requirements announced and A New Release Date : *24-03-2015*  F*ck you R*
> 
> Minimum Specs
> OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2* (*NVIDIA video card recommended if running Vista OS)
> ...



Waiting since 2011 

I may have to test this game with the p**** version to see if it works on my pc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2015)

GTA 5 PC first screenshots released - PC Gamer

*0cb8dd5d2dc142d08f0f-eb3b436d25971e5860b39e72b0600342.r94.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/dx6JCEDOT7uq.jpg
*0cb8dd5d2dc142d08f0f-eb3b436d25971e5860b39e72b0600342.r94.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/3SXhnl7oQHep.jpg
*e5c351ecddc2f880ef72-57d6ff1fc59ab172ec418789d348b0c1.r69.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/FSrXiMhvSZ-Z.jpg

*e5c351ecddc2f880ef72-57d6ff1fc59ab172ec418789d348b0c1.r69.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/lTY8PT7UTVq5.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh my will you look at that detail on that car and its tires


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 14, 2015)

i think the pc spec will change again say feb end or march 1st week.
honestly just dont care about this game anymore. have canceled my pre-order and now will just pirate it and mods and stuff


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i think the pc spec will change again say feb end or march 1st week.
> honestly just dont care about this game anymore. have canceled my pre-order and now will just pirate it and mods and stuff


^^ You don't need to pre-order, that doesn't mean that you go pirate and admit it openly in a public forum like this. This mentality is pushing devs away from PC and making them for AAA console exclusives and porting their console games to PC after a year of release.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 14, 2015)

Screenies look awesome man.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ You don't need to pre-order, that doesn't mean that you go pirate and admit it openly in a public forum like this. This mentality is pushing devs away from PC and making them for AAA console exclusives and porting their console games to PC after a year of release.



wow, calm down dark knight no need to rise and stuff.. i am not going to say anything to you and start a argument since ur senior to me in forums i will let this one slide


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> wow, calm down dark knight no need to rise and stuff.. i am not going to say anything to you and start a argument since ur senior to me in forums i will let this one slide



Don't take it personally  I just made a counter point and posted what I needed to post. Anyways, no one is senior or anything in forums. we're here to discuss about tech and games :cheers:


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Don't take it personally  I just made a counter point and posted what I needed to post. Anyways, no one is senior or anything in forums. we're here to discuss about tech and games :cheers:



i know, actually i understood what were u trying to convey thats why i didnt say anything funky


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2015)

requirements seem too low, doesnt surprise me as this game was made for really really old hardware but this ?? HDD Space: 65GB
wtfak


----------



## gameranand (Jan 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Don't take it personally  I just made a counter point and posted what I needed to post. Anyways, no one is senior or anything in forums. we're here to discuss about tech and games :cheers:



My respect senior.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 14, 2015)

Those Screenies look wonderful. I dont care about the delay. Just want it to be a proper port.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> wow,* calm down dark knight no need to rise and stuff.*. i am not going to say anything to you and start a argument since ur senior to me in forums i will let this one slide



Thanks for this catchy line. 
But yea, it will be good to wait for a perfect port instead of half baked one.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 14, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> wow, calm down dark knight no need to rise and stuff.. i am not going to say anything to you and start a argument since ur senior to me in forums i will let this one slide



lol man nice reply...........


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 14, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> wow, _*calm down dark knight no need to rise and stuff*_.. i am not going to say anything to you and start a argument since ur senior to me in forums i will let this one slide



Hahaha amazing reply


----------



## theserpent (Jan 14, 2015)

OMG! 
The requirements seem decent.
I can atleast run the game now? smoothly on a HD 7750 @ 1440 X 900


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 14, 2015)

To me it's both happy and sad 
Sad because the date is delayed and 2 more phacking months to wait, and the happiest part is, I'll get time to save up some money to buy the game. 2500 rupees


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> My respect senior.





theserpent said:


> OMG!
> The requirements seem decent.
> I can atleast run the game now? smoothly on a HD 7750 @ 1440 X 900


I expect a download size of 35-40GB atleast.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 14, 2015)

dont know why but i have a feeling they will change the requirements


----------



## amjath (Jan 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I expect a download size of 35-40GB atleast.


50GB


HE-MAN said:


> dont know why but i have a feeling they will change the requirements


No they won't its official


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> dont know why but i have a feeling they will change the requirements



No.No.Hope they do not.
Atleast they care about the low end users, with such minimum requirements i can easily play on medium


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> dont know why but i have a feeling they will change the requirements



Same here. They seem too good to be true. But if they don't and game does run nicely then they would do a hell of a job.


amjath said:


> No they won't its official


So was release date.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2015)

> "Over time, downloadable content and programming changes will change the system requirements for this game"



Quote from rockstar, So they might change it in future.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Quote from rockstar, So they might change it in future.



Source?


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

And I keep pestering the retailers for an answer and keep getting vague replies.  Honestly they are not aware and my gut tells me that retail copies will most likely follow the previous R* games i.e. Social Club activation code. 

*i.imgur.com/71Tf5lr.png


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Source?



There you go


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> There you go



Great :/


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 15, 2015)

BTW guys, I have a 32 bit copy of windows 7. So do I need to change to 64 bit to play?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2015)

obviously, rest assured, almost every game that will launch from this point will be 64 bit only


----------



## iittopper (Jan 15, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Great :/



This is normal . It stated by most of the PR , for eg in case of Shadow of Mordor . Basically it means , that if they decide to release a standalone DLC , 2-3 years later , then then may enhance the graphics to match with present games , so obviously requirement will be a little high .


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> This is normal . It stated by most of the PR , for eg in case of Shadow of Mordor . Basically it means , that if they decide to release a standalone DLC , 2-3 years later , then then may enhance the graphics to match with present games , so obviously requirement will be a little high .



Yeah true.
Most likely this may end up being a bad port like GTA 4


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 15, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Quote from rockstar, So they might change it in future.



Maybe with time they will release more DLC which will take more space than 65gb


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Maybe with time they will release more DLC which will take more space than 65gb



Yup.. may be that's it. Got it confused


----------



## 007 (Jan 16, 2015)

And the pre-order for GTA V PC starts with most of the online resellers. Good news is that India has regional pricing and it is $40.  US / ROW gets the $60 price tag. Bad news is that it is Rockstar Social Club DRM 

Pre-order by February 1 and get $1.3M in-game cash plus bonus game GTA: San Andreas for PC. Pre-order before release and you get the $1M in-game cash alone.

Grand Theft Auto V | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming for $30.80 using voucher SAVE23-PEROFF-MOSANT.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 16, 2015)

Steam Pre-order started : $59.99
GMG : $39.99 (after coupon -$30.8) [RSC DRM]
flipkart or GTS : ₹2499 RSC DRM

Which one are u guys pre-ordering steam,gmg or indian physical copy. I want to pre-order.


----------



## 007 (Jan 17, 2015)

[STRIKE]Lack of an Indian Steam store and we end up paying US prices, while it is as low as $38 elsewhere. I want it on Steam. [/STRIKE]

Yay! Steam price changed to $39.99 for us! Told ya [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] it will happen


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 17, 2015)

007 said:


> [STRIKE]Lack of an Indian Steam store and we end up paying US prices, while it is as low as $38 elsewhere. I want it on Steam. [/STRIKE]
> 
> Yay! Steam price changed to $39.99 for us! Told ya [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] it will happen



Thankyou  007 bought the game from steam

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/3G4AeRx.jpg?1

GTA V in top sellers section steam


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2015)

Guys I want to preorder too. Since it is RSC DRM locked I can get it from fk itself right? I can get physical copy from fk right?

Edit: fk offers are minimal. Can I get it from here
Grand Theft Auto V na Nuuvem

I can get GTA iv copy as well


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2015)

Bought myself a copy as well 

At least R* should add Preload option after 1 Feb


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Bought myself a copy as well
> 
> At least R* should add Preload option after 1 Feb


Where you got it from?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Where you got it from?



Steam client. Its 40$ there as above posts mentioned. I tried to searcha chinese trader but they are rare to find


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Guys I want to preorder too. Since it is RSC DRM locked I can get it from fk itself right? I can get physical copy from fk right?
> 
> Edit: fk offers are minimal. Can I get it from here
> Grand Theft Auto V na Nuuvem
> ...


FK is physical disc. You can get it from nuuvem but it's a big dl and only RSC DRM.


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay I see steam also giving GTA sa as free, but I already have one in inventory. If I buy GTA v what will happen


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Okay I see steam also giving GTA sa as free, but I already have one in inventory. If I buy GTA v what will happen



GTA SA will be added in your inventory as a gift copy (and a tradeable copy after a month).


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> GTA SA will be added in your inventory as a gift copy (and a tradeable copy after a month).


Great what about gmg


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2015)

No idea.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Great what about gmg



they are providing a digital download of Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas on PC. Maybe steam ?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 17, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> they are providing a digital download of Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas on PC. Maybe steam ?



yep theyare giving SA .

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> Yeah true.
> Most likely this may end up being a bad port like GTA 4



Max Payne 3 team is developing PC version . GTAIV was a huge success on PC even after shaddy PC port . Judging by the Recent official Requirement and delay , i think this can be one of the best PC port of 2015 just like Max Payne 3 .   



amjath said:


> Guys I want to preorder too. Since it is RSC DRM locked I can get it from fk itself right? I can get physical copy from fk right?
> 
> 
> Edit: fk offers are minimal. Can I get it from here
> ...



I'd say to buy from steam . Its going for 16 TF2 keys = rs 1700 which is 800 rs cheaper plus your are getting SA free . Also it would be convinience to play GTA online from steam client .


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

The problem with sources other than Indian retailers is the dl size.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 17, 2015)

Is 1 mil in-game money a big load? You know because I thought of waiting for the Summer Sale for the price to go down, hey, -2% is better than full right?

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT: Forget it, I pre'd it. GTA games are worthy of $60 as sequels come late(unlike CoD or AC) and content is top notch. At $40, I couldn't resist.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 17, 2015)

I think we should update the first page with Steam/rockstar ID so that we can form crew for GTA online .


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 17, 2015)

*$23.09* is the cheapest from GMG China (using coupon)


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *$23.09* is the cheapest from GMG China (using coupon)


Can you please share the link and coupon please? You are taking about GTA v right


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> can you please share the link and coupon please? You are taking about gta v right



save23-peroff-mosant


----------



## snap (Jan 17, 2015)

GMG gives steam copies?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 17, 2015)

No only RSC copies


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2015)

snap said:


> GMG gives steam copies?


Every website gives RSC code only no steam


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 17, 2015)

Physical disc for sure then but I will wait till my exams are over

It will be a pain in $$ downloading 50gb so no downloads


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 18, 2015)

Steam Region Lock for India and China now active


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam Region Lock for India and China now active



so can i buy from gmg china.

- - - Updated - - -

If so link as well


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> so can i buy from gmg china.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If so link as well



Use hola to get chinese ip and open gmg and purchase with paypal


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Use hola to get chinese ip and open gmg and purchase with paypal



it is showing GTA V PC [CN] so will this be any impact?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> it is showing GTA V PC [CN] so will this be any impact?


I don't know, I bought the game from steam.


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone else help/confirm
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## snap (Jan 18, 2015)

Chinese steam copies got different sub id now so no more cheap copies ;D


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

snap said:


> Chinese steam copies got different sub id now so no more cheap copies ;D


But GMG China is giving for ~$23


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Anyone else help/confirm
> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]



I have not bought it yet   [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]. I will most likely cancel my pre-order in Flipkart as I'm looking for a Steam copy only, just for convenience sake you know. Download is not a problem for me, I can complete it over a week or two. I was short of CSGO keys yesterday to get a Chinese copy but now that's not an option anymore.  So I will have to get it on Steam directly I guess. Better don't get the CN code from GMG. I have no experience activating any code on R* Social Club so far. Have both LA Noire and MP3 on Steam only. So God knows how the region restriction works on RGSC in case you buy a CN specific code.

BTW, if you are ok with getting a RGSC code (ROW) for about ~1.6k (I'm not sure of the price exactly as of now, but less than the standard/retail prices for sure), let me know in March sometime before the release. I have few sources who say they can get me cheap RGSC ROW codes.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> But GMG China is giving for ~$23



That's right but not a clue about region lock on these codes. Region lock information for PC is not announced yet officially.

*support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us...pported-Languages-and-Region-Lock-Information


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm positive that $40 isn't much for a game like GTAV. When there are games like AC: U at $60.


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

If I activate in rock star social club, will there be any fear of losing. For Steam version will I get achievement and all?

Now I'm leaning towards steam :/


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> If I activate in rock star social club, will there be any fear of losing. For Steam version will I get achievement and all?
> 
> Now I'm leaning towards steam :/


What do you mean by "fear of losing"? You will have the game linked to your RSC account forever.

The steam version will have achievements.

I too am thinking about getting the steam version,though downloading 50gb on my measly 512 line is gonna be a PITA


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> What do you mean by "fear of losing"? You will have the game linked to your RSC account forever.
> 
> The steam version will have achievements.
> 
> I too am thinking about getting the steam version,though downloading 50gb on my measly 512 line is gonna be a PITA


Then people prefer steam version only for achievements?


----------



## snap (Jan 18, 2015)

Ease of use prolly, all of the games tied to a single account instead of different services and drms. ^^


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

snap said:


> Ease of use prolly, all of the games tied to a single account instead of different services and drms. ^^



that's reasonable. [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] are you pre ordering before 1st feb? you might lose the offers


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Then people prefer steam version only for achievements?



Steam download is more reliable than RSC download because of more servers and pre-load options. Myself bought an uplay version of watch dogs during the release date, download from uplay is horrible on release date and no pre-load option in uplay. This will happen to RSC also if they don't have enough servers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2015)

Pre-purchase Grand Theft Auto V on Steam

$39.99 for people from India. I have a feel they may launch rupess pricing soon as "Indian" region has been defined.


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> that's reasonable. [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] are you pre ordering before 1st feb? you might lose the offers


Yes, I will. Before Feb 1. 



thetechfreak said:


> Pre-purchase Grand Theft Auto V on Steam
> 
> $39.99 for people from India. I have a feel they may launch rupess pricing soon as "Indian" region has been defined.



The below three retail copies that I bought recently had IN specific keys only. However, all are retail copies and not from Steam directly.

Total War: Rome II Emperor Edition
Resident Evil 6
Murdered: Soul Suspect

GTA V is the first game I'm witnessing the Indian regional pricing on Steam store. I hope what you feel comes true with cheaper games than ROW.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 18, 2015)

We always did have region restriction in Indian retail. Even if it was a steam key.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2015)

^^ Rockstar Games(Retail) have RGSC and not Steamworks code(s). Best to order directly on Steam IMHO if you can afford the extra. But seriously, don't preorder and just wait for the game to be out. INR pricing prolly is coming to Steam soon.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Rockstar Games(Retail) have RGSC and not Steamworks code(s). Best to order directly on Steam IMHO if you can afford the extra. But seriously, don't preorder and just wait for the game to be out. INR pricing prolly is coming to Steam soon.



pre order is total waste. If you need in game cash, you will earn it easily online.
GTA V is quite fun online especially when you have all or most of your friends.
I love team survival, it helps you gain a lot of money and everyone gets equal money so even if you die and just one make it to the end, everyone is a winner.

For more GTA V tips, contact Gollum 
*i.imgur.com/Spj1Ux5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WHAHEeA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xM1rw4D.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OEVAlos.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Sm4X8NE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LNiQqZ0.jpg


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 19, 2015)

iittopper said:


> yep theyare giving SA .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What's TF2 keys?(Is it Team Fortress 2)
How did you get that price??


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2015)

DVJex said:


> We always did have region restriction in Indian retail. Even if it was a steam key.


Hmm, did not know that. Borderlands 2 GOTY retail copies for 499/- had ROW keys and I've seen people trading those copies for huge profits when Steam had it for $60 initially.



Gollum said:


> pre order is total waste. If you need in game cash, you will earn it easily online.
> GTA V is quite fun online especially when you have all or most of your friends.
> I love team survival, it helps you gain a lot of money and everyone gets equal money so even if you die and just one make it to the end, everyone is a winner.
> 
> For more GTA V tips, contact Gollum


Thanks for the tips and pics [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]. 



kunalgujarathi said:


> What's TF2 keys?(Is it Team Fortress 2)
> How did you get that price??


Yes, Mann Co. Supply Crate Keys can be bought for ~$1.85 from the trading community. Steam China had region-free copies for $30 and it WAS possible to get the game for 16 keys via trades couple of days back.  (not anymore!)


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] Bhai wo ladki koon hai


----------



## Gollum (Jan 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] Bhai wo ladki koon hai



I call her gollem 
my online character - she is a bada$$


----------



## DVJex (Jan 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Hmm, did not know that. Borderlands 2 GOTY retail copies for 499/- had ROW keys and I've seen people trading those copies for huge profits when Steam had it for $60 initially.


Afaik it's up to the publisher whether to use region restriction or not.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 2, 2015)

For those who bought the digital version apart from steam must read this:

*i.imgur.com/v3uiLYb.png

You have only 30 days to download the purchase and you need to store the download in dvds as a backup


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> For those who bought the digital version apart from steam must read this:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/v3uiLYb.png
> 
> You have only 30 days to download the purchase and you need to store the download in dvds as a backup


Cheers we bought steam copy. [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 2, 2015)

If get myself GTA V from flipkart(physical copy)
can I add it into steam using retail key?

I can't download GTA over the internet with 512kbps connection


----------



## 007 (Feb 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> For those who bought the digital version apart from steam must read this:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/v3uiLYb.png
> 
> You have only 30 days to download the purchase and you need to store the download in dvds as a backup


Really? What a joke! Glad that we got the Steam copy and thanks to myself for being stubborn about getting a Steam copy.



abhigeek said:


> If get myself GTA V from flipkart(physical copy)
> can I add it into steam using retail key?
> 
> I can't download GTA over the internet with 512kbps connection


If you read through this thread, you will come to know how I was pursuing the Indian retailers to get an answer for "what kind of key in the retail box?" and finally since I did not get a clear response, I cancelled my FK pre-order and pre-ordered from Steam. As of now, no reseller around the globe seems to take GTA V (Steam) pre-order but that _might_ change after the release. Retail boxed copies are most likely RGSC codes which cannot be added to Steam.


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] and others for guiding me too


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 2, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/Ttjs3Ps.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 3, 2015)

What controller is that ? I have never seen a controller like that, it looks like the xbox one and the ps4 controller had a baby


----------



## 007 (Feb 3, 2015)

BTW, I also learned last week that one should never pre-order from GamesTheShop. An idiot (my friend) paid upfront instead of opting for COD, who also has now bought on Steam and is running behind GTS for a refund. They don't provide an option to cancel online and to our surprise they quoted the below when we contacted first. 

GamesTheShop- Terms & Conditions


> Pre Order is one of the services we are offering to our customers. By pre-ordering it is taken that you intend to pre-pay up front and wait to receive your product as that is what a pre-order implies.* Once the Pre-order booking is placed it will not be revoked or cancelled under any circumstance.*



On repeated emails and follow-up, they agreed to refund (last week but not received yet!!) after deducting 3% of the amount as cancellation fee. I don't find this 3% anywhere in the TnC.  Never bought anything from GTS personally and never going to.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> What controller is that ? I have never seen a controller like that, it looks like the xbox one and the ps4 controller had a baby


Im also interested in knowing what this offer is


----------



## 007 (Feb 3, 2015)

Who here wants to wait for another, say, 6 years before this hits PC? 

Rockstar confirms GTA 6 is coming, says 'we've got some ideas'


----------



## Alok (Feb 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Who here wants to wait for another, say, 6 years before this hits PC?
> 
> Rockstar confirms GTA 6 is coming, says 'we've got some ideas'



I think they got new ideas to make PC gamers beg again


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 3, 2015)

007 said:


> BTW, I also learned last week that one should never pre-order from GamesTheShop. An idiot (my friend) paid upfront instead of opting for COD, who also has now bought on Steam and is running behind GTS for a refund. They don't provide an option to cancel online and to our surprise they quoted the below when we contacted first.
> 
> GamesTheShop- Terms & Conditions
> 
> ...



GTS is good in terms of exclusives. I got the *Crew Muscle Edition* from GTS


----------



## debjit625 (Feb 3, 2015)

Eeeeeee will get it


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2015)

Alok said:


> I think they got new ideas to make PC gamers beg again



I think MS started the trend with Alan wake


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

When does GTA 5 come to PC finally? Several release dates are in the net. Already January passed , February is passing, Whennn?


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 10, 2015)

^ i think they reported that it will be released on 24th March..


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> When does GTA 5 come to PC finally? Several release dates are in the net. Already January passed , February is passing, Whennn?



March 24th*
*if they didn't delay the game


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

alienempire said:


> March 24th*
> *if they didn't delay the game


:eeksign:


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> :eeksign:



*Message from vBulletin: *
_Dear User, 

You have finished your monthly quota of using emoticons. Further use of the same will lead to an infraction.

- Webmaster_


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> *Message from vBulletin: *
> _Dear User,
> 
> You have finished your monthly quota of using emoticons. Further use of the same will lead to an infraction.
> ...


_
Dear User, 

You've impersonated as Webmaster, and posted the above message. Further use of the same will lead to an infraction.

- Postmaster _


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2015)

I wont be buying this game at the time of release as there are bound to be s hit loads of bugs in it.
And rockstar cloud servers will probably eat up my profile and character every time it decides to poop.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> _
> Dear User,
> 
> You've impersonated as Webmaster, and posted the above message. Further use of the same will lead to an infraction.
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I wont be buying this game at the time of release as there are bound to be s hit loads of bugs in it.
> And rockstar cloud servers will probably eat up my profile and character every time it decides to poop.



But you also have a PS version right?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2015)

Piyush said:


> But you also have a PS version right?



yes I do.
PC version has FPS mode and that is relevant to my interest


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> _
> Dear User,
> 
> You've impersonated as Webmaster, and posted the above message. Further use of the same will lead to an infraction.
> ...



:eeksign:


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> yes I do.
> PC version has FPS mode and that is relevant to my interest



Even the PS4 version has that no?


----------



## Limitless (Feb 13, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Even the PS4 version has that no?



Yes,PS4 and XBOX ONE


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Even the PS4 version has that no?



If you happen to buy the game again for your PS4 if you already own PS3.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 13, 2015)

i will the pc version for cheats


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 13, 2015)

Pre ordered physical disc edition from flippy


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Pre ordered physical disc edition from flippy


Download problems?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Download problems?



Yeah 2mbps on 10GB fup.Will take weeks to download 40-50gb on 512kbps :/

Flippy ftw


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2015)

At present do we have any TDF Social Club crews ?


----------



## Alok (Feb 21, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> At present do we have any TDF Social Club crews ?



Yes. for gta iv currently.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

I hate social club and their activation process. Always gives me trouble, GTA IV, L.A noire, duh.

GTA IV doesnt run well on AMD cards, hence i would be holding my order for this game.


----------



## amjath (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> I hate social club and their activation process. Always gives me trouble, GTA IV, L.A noire, duh.
> 
> GTA IV doesnt run well on AMD cards, hence i would be holding my order for this game.



Activating L.A.Noire was breeze for me.


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> I hate social club and their activation process. Always gives me trouble, GTA IV, L.A noire, duh.
> 
> *GTA IV doesnt run well on AMD cards, hence i would be holding my order for this game*.



GTA V to Have AMD Mantle Support

Exclusive: Upcoming games to support Mantle


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> I hate social club and their activation process. Always gives me trouble, GTA IV, L.A noire, duh.



Why ? I am a bit confused !! :/


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 22, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Why ? I am a bit confused !! :/



I used to get update errors and sometimes activation window wont just show, it works but ain't smooth.

Check flipkart top comment of L.A Noire.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine GTA 4 never worked since the time I used it with windows 8.


----------



## Alok (Feb 23, 2015)

Mine always work as I use Windows 7 to play


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 23, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/u3zqumt.jpg

Gamestop selling steam version of GTA 5!!!


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Gamestop selling steam version of GTA 5!!!


[STRIKE] So does Humble Store![/STRIKE] Nope the fixed it.   Last week they were showing Steam icon under platform. Now they changed it to just a key icon saying redeemable for windows.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *i.imgur.com/u3zqumt.jpg
> 
> Gamestop selling steam version of GTA 5!!!



U picked this up from somewhere on the net right? Or im so jealous of you


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 24, 2015)

GTA V for PC Delayed to April 14 

 GTAV for PC Coming April 14 

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/actual_1424789248.jpg

GTAV for PC will be arriving on April 14th at retail and as a digital download. Our apologies to PC gamers worldwide who have been counting down the days until the launch of the game, but a bit more time is needed to ensure that the game is as polished as possible, and to make certain that both Heists and the GTA Online experience are ready to roll out on day one for PC. As a gesture of thanks for your understanding, *we will grant anyone who has pre-ordered the game an additional $200,000 in-game cash for use in GTA Online.*


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 24, 2015)

Rockstar just kill yourself!!
I mean seriously!!!


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 24, 2015)

Is it really such a big deal that they delayed the game? I'd rather have a more polished game than a rushed port


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 24, 2015)

******


I mean what to say now :/  

Polish ! Polish polish seriously ?

Jitna iske paas aao utna yeh game door chali jati h

- - - Updated - - -



anaklusmos said:


> Is it really such a big deal that they delayed the game? I'd rather have a more polished game than a rushed port



But I am sick of delays now


----------



## Limitless (Feb 24, 2015)

they will never release it they are trolling


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 24, 2015)

1st delay: 17 September 2013
2nd  delay : Fall 2014 @ Steam Store Page
3th delay: 18 November 2014
4th delay: 17 january 2015
5th delay: 24 march 2015
6th delay: 14 april 2015

Delay Simulator 2013-2015 



Spoiler



Copied from Gtaforums , liked it


----------



## sutta_boy (Feb 25, 2015)

20 days gaybois, calm your erection. Don't flip out a like 12 year old. I'd rather wait 20 more days for a polished and lag free game instead of getting garbage like AC:Unity.


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 25, 2015)

Grrrrrrrr   *i.imgur.com/kDusa6L.gif


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2015)

This all reminded me about a good article on "Why one shouldnt Pre order all this big franchise games"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 25, 2015)

Again Delay to 14 april 2015.

Noooo Grrrr 

*i.imgur.com/popHXUO.gif

*i.imgur.com/AN8ilzF.gif


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2015)

maybe they are trying to make sure that the rockstar servers stay stable to handle the new pc users.

for ps3 the online mode was released after a while and there we re many bugs in it.
one of the bug actually deleted your online character and all your online progress. so in apology rockstr gave us all 50,00,000 $ gta money


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> *maybe they are trying to make sure that the rockstar servers stay stable to handle the new pc users.*
> 
> for ps3 the online mode was released after a while and there we re many bugs in it.
> one of the bug actually deleted your online character and all your online progress. so in apology rockstr gave us all 50,00,000 $ gta money



If its what you mentioned, then Im ok with waiting because nothing more ruins the mood when a fav game of all time is given online playability  feature and fails.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 25, 2015)

I felt a little sad and pity when I saw those comments on steam announcements. Although I was also raging before but it looks like maybe they are working die hard to make the best (seeing steamdb activity). I still hope for the best.



Spoiler



My class will start back, so no holiday gaming, that's what make me sad.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

This I felt like I have done well with my investment in a console.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 25, 2015)

*www.facebook.com/video.php?v=655492101241004 : A great explanation of gta v releas dates. tarikh pe tarikh


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 27, 2015)

PC screenshots up on R* newswire 

Sample


Spoiler



 *media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/gtav02272015_2.jpg 



Pics are damn amazing and Rockstar said : Keep an eye out for more GTAV info in the weeks ahead, including a new trailer and a look at the PC version's powerful new Rockstar Editor for making your own original custom videos.


I M HYPED AGAIN


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

New GTA 5 PC screenshots show "detail and refinements" - PC Gamer


----------



## Limitless (Feb 27, 2015)

From which site can I order GTA V except flipkart?


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 27, 2015)

Limitless said:


> From which site can I order GTA V except flipkart?


Steam,Gamestheshop,Game4u,Amazon


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

Limitless said:


> From which site can I order GTA V except flipkart?


Sent you PM!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

Amazon is certainly one option.


----------



## maddy01 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey friends i am new here. giving thanks to admin. I love this game. Played every part of this game but not that. Anyone can provide me link of that game.


----------



## 007 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think retail copies on Amazon.in are sold by GamesTheShop only.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 1, 2015)

I am hoping to get this delayed further till AMD 380x launch


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 1, 2015)

maybe rockstar is just trolling with pc gamers and may never release gta 5 for pc until gta 6 launch dates are confirmed for console...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So I started playing GTA again hoping they will not launch the PC version soon


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 6, 2015)

New Music Coming to GTAV: The Alchemist and Oh No Present Welcome to Los Santos | Rockstar Games

Debuting on PC on APRIL 14th


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> New Music Coming to GTAV: The Alchemist and Oh No Present Welcome to Los Santos | Rockstar Games
> 
> Debuting on PC on APRIL 14th


you mean final date is 14 right?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 7, 2015)

yes they said that the new music will debut with release on april 14th

 *i.imgur.com/OopLEx2.png


----------



## $hadow (Mar 7, 2015)

Lets see how much true is this. Hope they do not get into another problem with launch.


----------



## amjath (Mar 7, 2015)

Will we get the album for free, since we waited this long


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

^^That would be awesome if that happened.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Will we get the album for free, since we waited this long



We should probably get the game itself for free.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Will we get the album for free, since we waited this long





$hadow said:


> ^^That would be awesome if that happened.



Keep dreaming


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Keep dreaming


When reality becomes dream (far cry 4 in yesterday night's dream) then why not


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Keep dreaming



Who knows it might happen


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2015)

If the multiplayer of this game worth it for solo playing?


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 9, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> We should probably get the game itself for free.



it will be available for free but none of us here are interested in that version


----------



## theterminator (Mar 11, 2015)

Pre-ordered a copy... eagerly waiting.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2015)

Found on reddit. Maybe they will start shipping the retail copies soon.


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Found on reddit. Maybe they will start shipping the retail copies soon.


Says digital download and surprisingly Steam. Could not be the standard retail copies.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 15, 2015)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/11038900_804204416335296_3733058233363222461_o.jpg

Official Release date of GTA V PC in India is *17th April 2015* instead of 14th April. This is due to the holidays

Source : Gamestheshop


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2015)

^ yeah I got to know by flipkart on official email 

Btw which holidays you are talking about ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 15, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> ^ yeah I got to know by flipkart on official email
> 
> Btw which holidays you are talking about ?



14th April : Ambedkar Jayanti
15th April : Vishu
16th April : I don't know


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 16, 2015)

Sad


----------



## Alok (Mar 18, 2015)

Did pre-order on steam. Waiting eagerly for 14th


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the club. Lets hope 14th is the last date we ever see.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 19, 2015)

Alok said:


> Did pre-order on steam. Waiting eagerly for 14th


goood
Whats ur steam id ?



Piyush said:


> Welcome to the club. *Lets hope 14th is the last date we ever see*.



finger crossed......


----------



## Alok (Mar 19, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> goood
> Whats ur steam id ?



jacksparrowblackbeard


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 24, 2015)

Is the price 2499 for pre - order or will it increase after it's release..?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 24, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Is the price 2499 for pre - order or will it increase after it's release..?



Usually, it goes down


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Usually, it goes down


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Is the price 2499 for pre - order or will it increase after it's release..?



It will never go up. And pre-purchase if for in game money and possible pre download as well.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 24, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Is the price 2499 for pre - order or will it increase after it's release..?



I will increase only if the Rupee hits a massive inflation against US Dollar.


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Usually, it goes down





Piyush said:


> It will never go up. And pre-purchase if for in game money and possible pre download as well.





alienempire said:


> I will increase only if the Rupee hits a massive inflation against US Dollar.



Oh thanks guys. 
So no need to hurry I think..  some shortage for the money...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

Prices go down after a certain time period.


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2015)

how many days before I can pre load this game by steam ? Store page saying that game will be available to preload.


----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2015)

No official confirmation on that yet. It would be nice if we get a week's head start at least.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

^^yeah that is what I am also hoping for.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't think they will release it for PC. It will be like the Duke nukem game


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 26, 2015)

Those who pre-ordered GTA V on steam type this on your web browser : *steam://install/271590*. You'll get the download page of GTA V

*i.imgur.com/K9LzdbN.png

*i.imgur.com/obuSG8l.png?1


----------



## 007 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok getting the same error. What's the use of it?


----------



## Alok (Mar 26, 2015)

No its not available for pre load yet.


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is there a collector or special edition of GTA V PC in physical disk? Anyways i will wait till the game is 1500 atleast before i buy it. No way paying 2499 for a PC game.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 27, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Is there a collector or special edition of GTA V PC in physical disk? Anyways i will wait till the game is 1500 atleast before i buy it. No way paying 2499 for a PC game.



I was on the verge on pre ordering it.. thanks to [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], he told me to wait so that the price will decrease in a month or two


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 27, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* GTA 5 PC: everything you need to know


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2015)

screens-from-grand-theft-auto-v-for-pc released. Since no mention of delay, I think 14 Apr is it.

Sample pics

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/12_gtavpc_03272015.jpg

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/10_gtavpc_03272015.jpg

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/7_gtavpc_03272015.jpg

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/1_gtavpc_03272015.jpg


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 28, 2015)

^^looks like my 740m will be fried ...BTW the screens looks amazing..i have tried gta 5 on ps3 but it was never this close


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2015)

no goddamn fvckin way!!

holy sh!t. looks like they nailed it this time. the best gfx till date on PC??

- - - Updated - - -

65GB on HDD


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2015)

As long as the game is awesome, I dont care even if its 100GB


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2015)

it is awesome. dont worry. if you buy it, it will be money well spent.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2015)

Already bought it in Feb. Waiting since eternity 
R* and their delays.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2015)

ya know, one can sue them and get back a lot more


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> ya know, one can sue them and get back a lot more



why don't you then ?


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2015)

That screen is with every penny I spent on pre-order


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2015)

My first ever pre-order  This game truly deserves.


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2015)

My first ever pre-order too and first game purchased on Steam with zero discount.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2015)

Same here.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 29, 2015)

i might be buying this today........


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 29, 2015)

Everybody request R* for 10 days advance preload


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Well I am a chepo guy, will wait till it comes at $10


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well I am a chepo guy, will wait till it comes at $10



lol I think you'll have to wait till we finish entire game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> lol I think you'll have to wait till we finish entire game



Did I mentioned that GTA 4 is sitting in my library for 2 years and I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Did I mentioned that GTA 4 is sitting in my library for 2 years and I haven't played it yet.



then it could be only reason that you are not crazy about GTA. Whatever but I bet you enjoyed San Andreas , didn't you ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Did I mentioned that GTA 4 is sitting in my library for 2 years and I haven't played it yet.


Really you don't play even the p***ted version before you buy the original version. In my case I completed  gta 4 p**ated version 2 times before I bought it on steam.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Really you don't play even the p***ted version before you buy the original version. In my case I completed  gta 4 p**ated version 2 times before I bought it on steam.



Same with me. I bought it after finishing it 2 times


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> then it could be only reason that you are not crazy about GTA. Whatever but I bet you enjoyed San Andreas , didn't you ?





alienempire said:


> Really you don't play even the p***ted version before you buy the original version. In my case I completed  gta 4 p**ated version 2 times before I bought it on steam.



No I haven't played any GTA game at all. Tried to play Vice City and San Andreas but my @sshole friends told me the cheat codes and after them game wasn't fun at all. Also I dislike the idea of doing anything without any objective and so little emphasis on story. I am a RPG guy, story is a big thing for me.


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2015)

^All GTA series has a story. GTA V has a strong story with 3 players.

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> lol I think you'll have to wait till we finish entire game



I bought this game especially for GTA online.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> I bought this game especially for GTA online.



I bought it for everything  Yeah heist will be fun.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well I am a chepo guy, will wait till it comes at $10


Lol, you weren't so cheapo while buying the cyclone, eh?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Lol, you weren't so cheapo while buying the cyclone, eh?



Hehe...No I wasn't. At least I have gone legit gaming completely, I guess thats a good sign.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2015)

So the price is 40 USD right, on Steam? I mean around ₹2500? Or will there be additional cost after that?

I have never bought a game in my life, so got no idea really.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> So the price is 40 USD right, on Steam? I mean around ₹2500? Or will there be additional cost after that?
> 
> I have never bought a game in my life, so got no idea really.



No additional cost.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> So the price is 40 USD right, on Steam? I mean around ₹2500? Or will there be additional cost after that?
> 
> I have never bought a game in my life, so got no idea really.



Until and unless they release paid DLCs (Downloadable content) you'll be fine. Also point to be noted that DLCs are entirely optional.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, thanks guys. And the payment will be done via PayPal right?


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, thanks guys. And the payment will be done via PayPal right?



yes. or if you got credit card you can pay directly.


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2015)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] from currency point of view there are additional charges from the  payment gateway unless you use a USD credit card. Since your card currency is in INR, you will be  charged markup fee. PayPal will directly do all the forex conversion charges and show you the final price in INR and charge your card in INR. If you use visa/master gateway directly then card will be  charged in USD so bank will do the conversion and forex charges. Some banks convert immediately, some charge the dollar rate at that point and execute the forex charges separately within few days. In any case, the forex charges would be (3.5% markup fee of total USD) + (12.36% service tax on (3.5% of total USD)), which will be approximately around 3rs/dollar extra from the prevailing dollar price, so this entire story is to let you know that it is not 2500 but 2590-2610.  since you said it's your first time (assuming international transaction), thought you should know how it works. I've seen people complaining bank cheated,  bank is charging extra etc.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2015)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]: Ha ha thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to know. Actually this is my first game purchase, not other stuffs, have bought a lot of item from international eBay via PayPal and noticed that thing every time, I mean what you called markup fee (I am not sure about that term though). That's exactly why I asked whether there would be an additional cost or not.

Anyway thanks for mentioning, the additional fee is extremely minimum, so I shouldn't bother anyway, the only reason I am bothering is, well, I have never bought a game and quite honestly I never thought I would, but thanks to *ahem* versions.


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 30, 2015)

Well yeah me too technically buying a game for the first time online (flipkart). Purchased gta 4 from a local store for 499  3 years ago. 
Then I didn't had any dedicated gpu, or powerful pc. So waited 3 years, bought a gtx750 and installed gta 4.  Completed last week.

Am very excited for gta 5.  So guys, this millions of money r* giving us for pre ordering is it worth..? 

Guys who played gta v on xbox or ps, is that money easy to make..?


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2015)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] yeah that's the banking term they use. Cross currency mark-up fee or foreign exchange conversion mark-up fee.  And, welcome to the legit club mate!  #GoLegit
 [MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION] FK version would be R* Games Social Club key. Hope you are aware of it and ok with it. Steam version would also use RGSC.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

007 said:


> [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] yeah that's the banking term they use. Cross currency mark-up fee or foreign exchange conversion mark-up fee.  And, welcome to the legit club mate!  #GoLegit
> [MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION] FK version would be R* Games Social Club key. Hope you are aware of it and ok with it. Steam version would also use RGSC.



With Steam I don't have to make backup and store for eternity like RGSC only keys.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> With Steam I don't have to make backup and store for eternity like RGSC only keys.



wHY ARE you angry?

- - - Updated - - -



jkultimate said:


> Well yeah me too technically buying a game for the first time online (flipkart). Purchased gta 4 from a local store for 499  3 years ago.
> Then I didn't had any dedicated gpu, or powerful pc. So waited 3 years, bought a gtx750 and installed gta 4.  Completed last week.
> 
> Am very excited for gta 5.  So guys, this millions of money r* giving us for pre ordering is it worth..?
> ...



you must buy the original game. Its worth the money. The game play is very good and you have 18+ content in the game.


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2015)

I just noticed Steam achievements for GTA V. Are these just the Social Club achievements or different ones specially for Steam version?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2015)

007 said:


> I just noticed Steam achievements for GTA V. Are these just the Social Club achievements or different ones specially for Steam version?



Pre-purchase Grand Theft Auto V on Steam
Its the same achievements that you get on PSN and XBL


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 30, 2015)

007 said:


> I just noticed Steam achievements for GTA V. Are these just the Social Club achievements or different ones specially for Steam version?



Both achievements are same like with L.A Noire and Max Payne 3.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 30, 2015)

GTA V @ $30, Grand Theft Auto V | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Use coupon code - 25DEAL-ZONTVA-GEXCLU

*Remember you will not get a Steam Key.* 
This game will be delivered as a Rockstar Games Social Club redemption code. Customers will require a free Rockstar Games Social Club account to play.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] Because If you get Rockstar Game Club key then you have 30 days to Download the game and make backup for it because after that they won't allow you to Download the game at all.


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 30, 2015)

007 said:


> @jkultimate FK version would be R* Games Social Club key. Hope you are aware of it and ok with it. Steam version would also use RGSC.



  Bro, I dont know about it..? What is it..? Is there any problem..?



Gollum said:


> wHY ARE you angry?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Hehe yeah I will buy


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Bro, I dont know about it..? What is it..? Is there any problem..?



Once the game is released, you'll have 30 days to download the game and make backup of the game. After that duration game will not be available for Download from RSSG at all. I know its lame but it is what it is. I would suggest you to buy from Steam, that way you don't have to worry about these small things.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2015)

^For real?! What are they thinking? After 30 days, it's like you don't even own the game that you PAID for? Man, that's effed up.

Steam all the way. Been waiting for it since Jan.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^For real?! What are they thinking? After 30 days, *it's like you don't even own the game that you PAID for*? Man, that's effed up.
> 
> Steam all the way. Been waiting for it since Jan.



legally, you dont own the game. you only have the license to play it. 

same as in Windows OS.


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2015)

^ same as buying a lg TV, you own not one TV not will own whole TV division and its patents


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 1, 2015)

Those who want the pre-order exclusive for steam version pre-order now. This is the last day to get the pre-order exclusives from steam.

- - - Updated - - -

*Grand Theft Auto V PC at 60 Frames-Per-Second: Official Trailer Coming Thursday April 2 10am ET*

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/actual_1427815984.jpg​
This Thursday April 2 at 10am ET (7am PT / 3pm BST), look for a special Grand Theft Auto V PC 60 Frames-Per-Second Trailer to debut exclusively here at rockstargames.com.

For the best viewing experience, please make sure to watch on the most recent generation device and/or browser.

Source : R* Newswire


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

Mid level graphic cards are sure going to cry loud when running this game.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Mid level graphic cards are sure going to cry loud when running this game.



I thing it will not be such hog considering max payne 3. MP3 had great scalability.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> I thing it will not be such hog considering max payne 3. MP3 had great scalability.



Considering the bugs and delays with GTA 5 i hope it will run smoothly on mid level cards as well.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Considering the bugs and delays with GTA 5 i hope it will run smoothly on mid level cards as well.



That's my only prayer... coz am running on gtx 750


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> That's my only prayer... coz am running on gtx 750



A bit offtopic.. how old are you fella?


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> A bit offtopic.. how old are you fella?



am 22..
Why..?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> am 22..
> Why..?



So that he can tell you to shut up as he is older than you.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 2, 2015)

^^
hahahhahaah lol


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 2, 2015)

*Watch the GTAV 60 Frames-Per-Second PC Trailer​*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 2, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> That's my only prayer... coz am running on gtx 750



don't worry mate, nvidia optimizes every game by day 1 driver release........


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

downloaded my first 60 fps trailer 

- - - Updated - - -

had to turn on directx acceleration for the first time to play this video :/


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> downloaded my first 60 fps trailer
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> had to turn on directx acceleration for the first time to play this video :/



woot, my shitty as s pc with old 9500GT ran it just fine lol


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Downloading......


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2015)

Just looking at trailer I got high


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

Gollum said:


> woot, my shitty as s pc with old 9500GT ran it just fine lol



My problem was because of Nvidia Optimus, though I got 770m


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 3, 2015)

*GTA Online Heists PC Leaked Trailer*



_"Watch video of Heists in GTA Online, shot entirely on the PC version of Grand Theft Auto V. PC version comes out on April 14 and includes Heists and all other updates for GTA Online released at this moment."_​


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 3, 2015)

gameranand said:


> So that he can tell you to shut up as he is older than you.




hehe lol


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 4, 2015)

GTAV PC Digital Pre-Load starts April 7


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> GTAV PC Digital Pre-Load starts April 7



One week is not enough.


----------



## Alok (Apr 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> GTAV PC Digital Pre-Load starts April 7



Yeeay at last


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2015)

Got a RSSC crew or something here? Let us get ready for the big day.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Laptop check
Graphic cards check


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2015)

Back up PC UP and running - Check
Internet disconnection issue fixed - Check
UPS fully charged - Check
Graphics card latest driver installed - Check

My available - Not check

Why Preload now  I work weekends in office for next 2 weeks


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2015)

how much time it will take to complete full game?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2015)

^Find out yourself.  It's more than your average game, that's for sure.


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> how much time it will take to complete full game?



Its depends on how you play, I usually don't run to finish the career


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Its depends on how you play, I usually don't run to finish the career



So you are more of a one time game player.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 5, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> how much time it will take to complete full game?



30 hour for main mission , 50 hour for side mission + main mission . Plus 1000 hour killing cops and pedestrians .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2015)

Will I be able to run this at anywhere near 60 with my CPU OCed to 3.3 and GTX970?


----------



## 007 (Apr 5, 2015)

alienempire said:


> GTAV PC Digital Pre-Load starts April 7


Naice! I've saved about 40GB FUP in this billing cycle which expires on 10th. Thought it would go waste. I can put it to good use now.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2015)

So... how much size is it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Where can I find the cheapest version GTA V online?


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So you are more of a one time game player.


Nope I play career gameplay 1 time only. Rest side missions, riding cars, mods,doing stunts etc. But now GTA online is there, so more number of hours in GTA


----------



## 007 (Apr 5, 2015)

Piyush said:


> So... how much size is it?



My guess is 45-50GB download and 65GB installation size.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Where can I find the cheapest version GTA V online?



Physical copies are 2499 at online retailers. You can join with someone and buy two copies + add some filler at FK to make it >5000 and save 500rs using any visa card payment (10% off). Note that physical copies are R* social club keys.

Cheapest digital purchase at Steam for $40 USD.
Cheapest digital purchase at GMG for $31.20 USD with GMG voucher SAVE22-OVERHO-LIDAYS. (R* SC key, not Steam)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> Nope I play career gameplay 1 time only. Rest side missions, riding cars, mods,doing stunts etc. But now GTA online is there, so more number of hours in GTA



Yeah better online play will engage many for numerous hours.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> Its depends on how you play, I usually don't run to finish the career



rumors suggested that it will have endless mission.. they will keep it updating with new missions, same thing for online gaming also. is it true?


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> rumors suggested that it will have endless mission.. they will keep it updating with new missions, same thing for online gaming also. is it true?


There is a end for everything in this world 

R* will keep update online contents to keep everyone occupied instead of boring same missions.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> There is a end for everything in this world
> 
> R* will keep update online contents to keep everyone occupied instead of boring same missions.



there have been many online missions and so on but offline is limited to the story.
there are many online things that you can do including creating your own missions and races. its great.
Plus they have many cool toys that you can only get in online like the fighter jet and the tank .
both of these cost a bomb so you need to play a lot and earn a lot of GTA$$ to buy them. You will also need to improve your running, drive, swimming and flying skills to progress.
But be aware, if you do not deposit all your earned money in your bank, anyone online can kill you and take all your hard earned money.
GTA online is a cruel world. you could be just walking on the street and become a victim of a drive-by


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> there have been many online missions and so on but offline is limited to the story.
> there are many online things that you can do including creating your own missions and races. its great.
> Plus they have many cool toys that you can only get in online like the fighter jet and the tank .
> both of these cost a bomb so you need to play a lot and earn a lot of GTA$$ to buy them. You will also need to improve your running, drive, swimming and flying skills to progress.
> ...


those skills from GTA SA are back? Like Stamina, muscle, sprinting, etc..?
And glad to hear about bank feature.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> there have been many online missions and so on but offline is limited to the story.
> there are many online things that you can do including creating your own missions and races. its great.
> Plus they have many cool toys that you can only get in online like the fighter jet and the tank .
> both of these cost a bomb so you need to play a lot and earn a lot of GTA$$ to buy them. You will also need to improve your running, drive, swimming and flying skills to progress.
> ...



awww thanks for heads up



 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] lets Rob that bank 1st


----------



## Alok (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll finish story first


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2015)

[MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION]
Aye!
Im gonna look out for bank's blueprints then meanwhile.


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] the for the heads up man.

Include me for bank heists, i will improve DLL the skills and gt ready.

Meanwhiley internet is broken fu**


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] the for the heads man.
> 
> Include me for bank heists, i will improve DLL the skills and gt ready.
> 
> Meanwhiley internet is broken fu**


Wait what?? Head? I thought gollum was straight


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Wait what?? Head? I thought gollum was straight



Oh Mr. Offtopic is here


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Wait what?? Head? I thought gollum was straight



Come on It was a mistake


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> awww thanks for heads up
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] lets Rob that bank 1st



Just camp in front of a bank and loot whoever come to deposit. heu.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Come on It was a mistake



not a mistake but a choice.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2015)

abe gadhon!!! you can't rob the bank. however there are armored vehicles that Carey large amounts of cash. you can team up and do a road war type of robbery. something like what you may have seen in fast and furious.

for easy cash, just steal a car, paint it and sell it at los santos customs.


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> abe gadhon!!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> abe gadhon!!! you can't rob the bank.



what about heist then ?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2015)

Alok said:


> what about heist then ?



heist is you rob another gang


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2015)

We need a bloody Digit clan or something here.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2015)

One stupid query, say when a game is being downloaded and installed in a PC from Steam, can I install the same game on another PC (different IP)?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2015)

I've seen people complaining about the preload time is too long they can't wait for a few days to unlock the game in steam. why don't they realize not every person in the world have good internet.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> One stupid query, say when a game is being downloaded and installed in a PC from Steam, can I install the same game on another PC (different IP)?



If you are downloading in the same account, no matter which ip, it will work.


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> One stupid query, say when a game is being downloaded and installed in a PC from Steam, can I install the same game on another PC (different IP)?


Same license for 2 machines? Isn't it called as piracy?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Same license for 2 machines? Isn't it called as piracy?





Piyush said:


> If you are downloading in the same account, no matter which ip, it will work.



this^


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

So he and his friend with one id can play single player as well as multiplayer. Or am I missing something


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2015)

amjath said:


> So he and his friend with one id can play single player as well as multiplayer. Or am I missing something



If he want to share his account, then yea. But both cant play at the same time.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 7, 2015)

amjath said:


> So he and his friend with one id can play single player as well as multiplayer. Or am I missing something



yep with the help of steam sharing .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If you are downloading in the same account, no matter which ip, it will work.



Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Same license for 2 machines? Isn't it called as piracy?



Don't know, don't care


----------



## Gollum (Apr 7, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> We need a bloody Digit clan or something here.



we already have tdfc
think digit forum crew on the rockatar social club.
once you are in a crew you can easily join your crew members once online.


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2015)

My internet screwed @"*%&':;&-+!?

Even though if we download it, preloaded means prior download and not prior play right?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 7, 2015)

amjath said:


> My internet screwed @"*%&':;&-+!?
> 
> Even though if we download it, preloaded means prior download and not prior play right?



yes, lol
Give me your ID, i will see if it downloads.


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

Pre load not started yet ? Is it according US time ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> Pre load not started yet ? Is it according US time ?


Most probably it will start at 10.30 pm IST (steam Update Time) or 7.30 pm IST (R* announcement time)


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

too bad :'(


----------



## Gollum (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GKS37clZ8iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> yes, lol
> Give me your ID, i will see if it downloads.



My steam id is amjath27 and password is **********  check now soon


----------



## Gollum (Apr 7, 2015)

amjath said:


> My steam id is amjath27 and password is **********  check now soon



password nahi chal raha


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> password nahi chal raha


U sure u typed it correctly? It's **********, worked for me


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 7, 2015)

Guys those pre order offer money..? How will be getting those..? There is money for online and storymode too right?


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys those pre order offer money..? How will be getting those..? There is money for online and storymode too right?



yes. you'll get when you start the game


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2015)

Im gonna go straight to strip clubs


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Im gonna go straight to strip clubs



I'm to Ganton


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm to Ganton



Ok if there is Groove st. there, then strip club to 2nd priority


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Im gonna go straight to strip clubs



Perv.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Perv.



Look who's talking. The one who used all type of A mods in DA O


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Look who's talking. The one who used all type of A mods in DA O



No comments.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 7, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/7UzURZf.jpg

Preload on Steam started


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

60 GB to DL....thats some data usage.


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *i.imgur.com/7UzURZf.jpg
> 
> Preload on Steam started :toast::2subs::bananana::bananana::bananana:[/QUOTE]
> So it's preloading not downloading hmmm


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

Preload Complete   Ready to go.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> Preload Complete   Ready to go.


Really or you joking?


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> Really or you joking?



well really, I was waiting with LTE  connection. It started and finished


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> well really, I was waiting with LTE  connection. It started and finished



Which plan you are using?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> well really, I was waiting with LTE  connection. It started and finished



60 gb on 4g??? which plan dude??


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> 60 gb on 4g??? which plan dude??



No plan. I'm in working for ZTE on Aircel LTE project. Got a dozen of LTE test sim cards. Though I used only one


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> No plan. I'm in working for ZTE on Aircel LTE project. Got a dozen of LTE test sim cards. Though I used only one



I was waiting for Aircel LTE to launch for over a year.. Now I know why it is delayed..   JK..


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I was waiting for Aircel LTE to launch for over a year.. Now I know why it is delayed..   JK..



 Btw its launced at my current location; Guwahati, Assam.

- - - Updated - - -

*People from Guwahati can contact me if they want backup of the game. No need to download that much *


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> Btw its launced at my current location; Guwahati, Assam.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *People from Guwahati can contact me if they want backup of the game. No need to download that much *



Man, I wish i was there.. Btw I am waiting for it to launch on chennai. Because its the only company that have 4G license here.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Man, I wish I was there.. Btw I am waiting for it to launch on chennai. Because its the only company that have 4G license here.



Its working in chennai too. But I'm not sure whether for public or not.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> Its working in chennai too. But I'm not sure whether for public or not.



Nope.. Its not public yet.. You guys are so lucky.. Whats the max speed you get in LTE?


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Nope.. Its not public yet.. You guys are so lucky.. Whats the max speed you get in LTE?



60 Mbps =7.5 MBps


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

Piyush said:


>



Yeah for wireless connections this is maximum speed in India right now. Still less compared to wired ones.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> Yeah for wireless connections this is maximum speed in India right now. Still less compared to wired ones.


Yup, plus will probably cost hell of a lot more than what I pay for my 100 Mbps wired connection


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2015)

My internet connection is fixed today  Willl start downloading at ~210KB/S


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> My internet connection is fixed today  Willl start downloading at ~210KB/S



Beat this. 


Alok said:


> 60 Mbps =7.5 MBps


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2015)

So I need to download all 60 gigs or will there be some kind of compressed backup compatible with Steam?


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Beat this.



I read I wont  I cant

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> So I need to download all 60 gigs or will there be some kind of compressed backup compatible with Steam?



Like RG mechanics lol


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like the retail version is worth it. It's not sh!t loose DVDs like other games 

*pp.vk.me/c623721/v623721479/24fee/t8-kOjOD_DY.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 8, 2015)

i am new to steam. what means preload?
Is it the same game which is there on consoles right now?

between this is my net speed- *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-post2175487.html#post2175487


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 8, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* GTA 5 PC graphics options in full​
We've seen GTA 5 running at 4k resolution at 60fps, and it's glorious. You'll need a mega-rig to get that smooth performance at such a high resolution, but at 1080p, it ought to be easier, especially considering the number of graphics options you can tweak to keep framerates smooth. It's nice to see motion blur and depth of field options in there, and for anyone that really wants to push, there are advanced options for distance scaling, anti-aliased reflections and advanced soft shadowing.

Video memory slider: shows you how much video memory is being used in MB. 
Ignore suggested limits option: game detects your setup automatically, but you can push your system further if you like.
Options for screen type, aspect ratio and refresh rate. 
DirectX Version Output monitor: 1-3 
Anti-aliasing: FXAA, MSAA and Nvidia TXAA supported. 
Pause game on focus loss. 
Scaling bars for population density, population variety and distance scaling. 
Texture quality: normal to very high. 
Shader quality: normal to very high. 
Shadow quality: normal to very high. 
Reflection quality: normal to very high.
Reflection MSAA
Water quality: normal to very high. 
Particles quality: normal to very high. 
Grass quality: normal to very high. 
Soft shadows options: softer, softest, AMD CHS, Nvidia PCSS
Post FX options: up to ultra.
Motion blur strength: scaling bar. 
In-game depth of field effects: on/off. 
Anisotropic filtering: up to x16 
Ambient occlusion options.
Tesellation options

*Advanced graphics*
Long shadows: on/off. 
High resolution shadows: on/off. 
High detail streaming while flying: on/off. 
Extended distance scaling bar. 
Extended shadow distance bar. 
Benchmark testing.​Plus, here's a glimpse of GTA 5 PC's control options. Mmm, raw mouse input.

*e5c351ecddc2f880ef72-57d6ff1fc59ab172ec418789d348b0c1.r69.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/_f4VH6QUaLa7.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg​


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Beat this.


Already beaten  
100 Mbps beam fiber = 12.5 MBps down (yea okay its the max speed,  but still )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2015)

Guys, how to prevent Steam from restarting the downloads? I can't  be arsed to download 60 effin' gigs again w/o my speeds.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 9, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, how to prevent Steam from restarting the downloads? I can't  be arsed to download 60 effin' gigs again w/o my speeds.



Generally , it resumes from the point where it is stopped . So you dont have to worry about restarting download.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

anikkket said:


> i am new to steam. what means preload?
> Is it the same game which is there on consoles right now?
> 
> between this is my net speed- *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-post2175487.html#post2175487



Preload means downloading a game before the release date so that you can play it from release date.
Yes its the same game which is on consoles with some modifications here and there,


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Preload means downloading a game before the release date so that you can play it from release date.
> Yes its the same game which is on consoles with some modifications here and there,


OK. I have bought it


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Already beaten
> 100 Mbps beam fiber = 12.5 MBps down (yea okay its the max speed,  but still )



khamooossh ! mine is wireless. you can't use wired to beat cheater


----------



## Xai (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys, can retail copies of the game be shared? I mean if my friend and I share the cost will we both be able to play?

This is first Single Player game I am planning to buy (GTA:V or DA:I - but I have already completed DA:I). Till now, I have only paid for MMO games like WoW, FFXIV:ARR, and SWTOR.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 9, 2015)

Xai said:


> Hey guys, can retail copies of the game be shared? I mean if my friend and I share the cost will we both be able to play?
> 
> This is first Single Player game I am planning to buy (GTA:V or DA:I - but I have already completed DA:I). Till now, I have only paid for MMO games like WoW, FFXIV:ARR, and SWTOR.



The game is tied with your RGSC account . So in order to shared you have to give login id and pass to your friend . Also You obviously cant play at the same time . I think you should get the game for yourself only for GTA online . There wont be any fun if half of your character level progression in MP is done by your friend  .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2015)

When the game is installed on my PC from Steam can I copy/move it to my pen drive or something? Cause I don't plan to keep a game of 60 gigs on my hard drive for long, especially not when I won't even touch the MP.


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> When the game is installed on my PC from Steam can I copy/move it to my pen drive or something? Cause I don't plan to keep a game of 60 gigs on my hard drive for long, especially not when I won't even touch the MP.



Yes you can. Btw moving 60 gigs will take same time as installing from backup. So you can create a backup for offline install.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2015)

Xai said:


> Hey guys, can retail copies of the game be shared? I mean if my friend and I share the cost will we both be able to play?
> 
> This is first Single Player game I am planning to buy (GTA:V or DA:I - but I have already completed DA:I). Till now, I have only paid for MMO games like WoW, FFXIV:ARR, and SWTOR.



you can enable Steam Family sharing for GTA V (if bought from steam).. That way, you both will be able to play with your own progression.. Only downside is that you wont be able to play at the same time..
I think you can still play offline though..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2015)

Alok said:


> Yes you can. Btw moving 60 gigs will take same time as installing from backup. So you can create a backup for offline install.



Even via USB 3.0? How can I create a backup for Offline install?


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Even via USB 3.0? How can I create a backup for Offline install?



ext hdd will be faster. I said that about pen drives. To create backup just right click the game on in your library and select "backup game files", tick select desired game and proceed.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you can enable Steam Family sharing for GTA V (if bought from steam).. That way, you both will be able to play with your own progression.. Only downside is that you wont be able to play at the same time..
> I think you can still play offline though..


Family sharing is most probably excluded for gta since it is using 3rd party drm


----------



## iittopper (Apr 10, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Family sharing is most probably excluded for gta since it is using 3rd party drm



this


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2015)

Alok said:


> ext hdd will be faster. I said that about pen drives. To create backup just right click the game on in your library and select "backup game files", tick select desired game and proceed.



Yeah if I do that I'd do it on an external HD mate, I don't even have a 60+ gigs pen drive.

Thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you can enable Steam Family sharing for GTA V (if bought from steam).. That way, you both will be able to play with your own progression.. Only downside is that you wont be able to play at the same time..
> I think you can still play offline though..



Any game which uses a Third Party DRM to play is excluded from family sharing. GTA 5 uses RSSC.


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 10, 2015)

TDF got a rockstar crew? 

Who all will be playing online?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 10, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> TDF got a rockstar crew?
> 
> Who all will be playing online?



I still play
the crew is called as TDFC

no one plays now 

Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : TDF Crew


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 10, 2015)

I created my steam account as : beingGamer
I have sent request to a few who i have seen on the forums.
Downloaded 2GB of game till now. dont want to reduce FUP limit before 14th. family members will complain about reduced speed


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I created my steam account as : beingGamer
> I have sent request to a few who i have seen on the forums.
> Downloaded 2GB of game till now. dont want to reduce FUP limit before 14th. family members will complain about reduced speed



So your first steam game is gta v


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 10, 2015)

Alok said:


> So your first steam game is gta v



yes man. I still play gta sa because its fun in mltiplayer. dont want to lose the fun with gta 5


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> yes man. I still play gta sa because its fun in mltiplayer. dont want to lose the fun with gta 5



Same here. Ganton is ma home


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Rockstar details GTA 5 PC's director mode


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

this is nice add on. would be great for creating awesome effects in our gameplay recording.


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 10, 2015)

Damn !! I can't download 65 gb,
Now I have to stick with retail disc to RGSC.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2015)

GTAV for PC will go live on April 14 at 4.30 am IST


----------



## iittopper (Apr 10, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Damn !! I can't download 65 gb,
> Now I have to stick with retail disc to RGSC.



Same here  .


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

alienempire said:


> GTAV for PC will go live on April 14 at 4.30 am IST



sad I was planning for 12 am


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 11, 2015)

Is the date changed to 17th of April? Gamestheshop and flipkart both show release date as 17th of april.


----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Is the date changed to 17th of April? Gamestheshop and flipkart both show release date as 17th of april.


That's the release date for retailers in India. Already mentioned in this post.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 11, 2015)

007 said:


> That's the release date for retailers in India. Already mentioned in this post.



Thanks! i was worried that it was delayed again XD


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 11, 2015)

Will this work well on my Lenovo y510p?


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 11, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/OTqYGGy.png


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2015)

My 20GB fup got over till 2mbps now it is only 1mbps  it's gonna take ages


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> My 20GB fup got over till 2mbps now it is only 1mbps  it's gonna take ages



BSNL 1445 plan? I completed my preload with this plan take about 3.3 days to complete


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2015)

^ yes. BSNL found I crossed my FUP and error screen asks me to add a addon or continue with slow speed  I had no other choice


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ yes. BSNL found I crossed my FUP and error screen asks me to add a addon or continue with slow speed  I had no other choice



no wonder how my speed is still hitting 4MBps :s
i have downloaded like 38GB at the moment
I have Hathway though


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> My 20GB fup got over till 2mbps now it is only 1mbps  it's gonna take ages


My download completed. Everything is in encrypted files


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> My download completed. Everything is in encrypted files



so what now, on apr 15 they release a patch or something unzip it?

- - - Updated - - -

3 more days to finish download in post fup speed [1MBPS] Fu**


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> so what now, on apr 15 they release a patch or something unzip it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 3 more days to finish download in post fup speed [1MBPS] Fu**



On april 15, you have to download ~50 MB file.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> On april 15, you have to download ~50 MB file.



Why 15 . why not 4:30 am on 14th ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 12, 2015)

Physical Version needs 5 GB update to play the game


----------



## iittopper (Apr 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Physical Version needs 5 GB update to play the game



Oh :/ . Still confused which one to get steam version or Physical disk .


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Oh :/ . Still confused which one to get steam version or Physical disk .



If physical disc copy is steam redeemable, then get that one. We always love the goodies.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Just one more day !!


----------



## Gollum (Apr 12, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Oh :/ . Still confused which one to get steam version or Physical disk .



i think the one sold on Flipkart will be steam version.


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2015)

Gollum said:


> i think the one sold on Flipkart will be steam version.



no, I have seen before it is Rockstar key


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys, how is gamestheshop..? Is it trustable..?
Cause Flipkart has gone out stock I think. Pre ordering is not available now..   Gamestheshop has it, with Offer.

Will it be physical disc like Flipkart..? Can I trust them? Ordering into Kerala.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 12, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, how is gamestheshop..? Is it trustable..?
> Cause Flipkart has gone out stock I think. Pre ordering is not available now..   Gamestheshop has it, with Offer.
> 
> Will it be physical disc like Flipkart..? Can I trust them? Ordering into Kerala.



Gamestheshop are the original distributor of Rockstar games . So they will receive it first and will then distribute it to FK , amazon . They are 100% trusted .

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> i think the one sold on Flipkart will be steam version.



Nopes RGSC version .


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 12, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Gamestheshop are the original distributor of Rockstar games . So they will receive it first and will then distribute it to FK , amazon . They are 100% trusted .
> 
> .



Oh great. So heading to Gamestheshop now. Thanks bro


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 12, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, how is gamestheshop..? Is it trustable..?
> Cause Flipkart has gone out stock I think. Pre ordering is not available now..   Gamestheshop has it, with Offer.
> 
> Will it be physical disc like Flipkart..? Can I trust them? Ordering into Kerala.



GTS is good I ordered 2-3 games from them. All went good. They're using bluedart for shipping


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 12, 2015)

So how does this work? Will GTS start shipping on 17? Or will i recieve at 17? Sorry for noob question this is my first time preordering.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> GTS is good I ordered 2-3 games from them. All went good. They're using bluedart for shipping



Thanks bro. I will order from there.  



.jRay. said:


> So how does this work? Will GTS start shipping on 17? Or will i recieve at 17? Sorry for noob question this is my first time preordering.



They will start shipping on 17th. You will get it around 2 -3 days depending up on you place. 22nd or 23rd I guess.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2015)

So there's no San Fierro & Las Venturas in GTA V? That's a bummer, if true!


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 12, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Thanks bro. I will order from there.
> 
> 
> 
> They will start shipping on 17th. You will get it around 2 -3 days depending up on you place. 22nd or 23rd I guess.



Ok thanks. Cant wait.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 12, 2015)

Gotcha 
And glad that FK stock got cleared out. 
I got 150 Rs off from GTS


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2015)

Alok said:


> Why 15 . why not 4:30 am on 14th ?



Ahem.. Its technically 14th only.. I wrote 15th from amjath's post


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 13, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CCaRzkSWgAEmJJ4.png


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

now guess the next game in series


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 13, 2015)

Still Downloading 89%.....
Wasted last 2 days coz of Power cuts and storm ......


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

hihihi just 17 hrs more


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Still Downloading 89%.....
> Wasted last 2 days coz of Power cuts and storm ......



bhagwan ne tere download ki leli


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 13, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Still Downloading 89%.....
> Wasted last 2 days coz of Power cuts and storm ......



I wasted 2 days already. by downloading in advance lol


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 13, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Still Downloading 89%.....
> Wasted last 2 days coz of Power cuts and storm ......



Complete the download before launch, or the download  will be reset to zero.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> bhagwan ne tere download ki leli


----------



## mitraark (Apr 13, 2015)

We have this peering system in out ISP where we get LAN speed downloads from other local seeders, got the entire 60 GB downloaded in 4 hours


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2015)

So when we will be able to play exactly? Tomorrow night just like the way preloading was started (US Time) ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Complete the download before launch, or the download  will be reset to zero.



Holy ****, thats some serious bad news for him. XD


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Complete the download before launch, or the download  will be reset to zero.


Would make me cry if i had to download 65 GB again after completing 90%


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 13, 2015)

Piyush said:


> So when we will be able to play exactly? Tomorrow night just like the way preloading was started (US Time) ?



Nope you can unlock the game tmrw at exactly 4.30 am IST

- - - Updated - - -

New GTA V Game Ready Drivers for Nvidia GPU is released

Link : Driver

- - - Updated - - -

​


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2015)

I topped up my BSNL account for high speed [2Mb/s] out of excitement, i costs 500 more on my next bill


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

alienempire said:


> New GTA V Game Ready Drivers for Nvidia GPU is released
> 
> Link : Driver
> [/CENTER]



thanks for reminder , I almost forgot about this


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 13, 2015)

Anything from AMD?


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I ordered the game from amazon and selected release day delivery while checking out...
But I read somewhere around here that GTS will start shipping on the release day...So should I expect a delay in my order as well?


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

rohit3221 said:


> Hey guys, I ordered the game from amazon and selected release day delivery while checking out...
> But I read somewhere around here that GTS will start shipping on the release day...So should I expect a delay in my order as well?




It will ship in 17th. You'll receive it in 2-4 days depending where you stay.

Edit: i dont see it on amazon.in. did you order from amazon.com?


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> It will ship in 17th. You'll receive it in 2-4 days depending where you stay.
> 
> Edit: i dont see it on amazon.in. did you order from amazon.com?



Grand Theft Auto V (PC): Amazon.in: Video Games


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2015)

out of stock hai


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> Grand Theft Auto V (PC): Amazon.in: Video Games



It will probably ship on 17th. Confirm with amazon


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ohh..That's bad....i paid 49 bucks more for the release date thingy..


----------



## iittopper (Apr 13, 2015)

So who will wake till 4:30 AM ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 13, 2015)

iittopper said:


> So who will wake till 4:30 AM ?



I'm for decrypting the steam encryption and installation of day one patch


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyways....can I expect 30-40 fps on low-mid settings?
my laptop configs are in the signature


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

How would it run on Geforce 630M?


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

Can't say anything before 4:30 am  Once I start it, my first feedback will be on its performance.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

Alok said:


> Can't say anything before 4:30 am  Once I start it, my first feedback will be on its performance.



You gonna start at 4:30 am?


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> You gonna start at 4:30 am?



yes


----------



## iittopper (Apr 14, 2015)

rohit3221 said:


> Anyways....can I expect 30-40 fps on low-mid settings?
> my laptop configs are in the signature



just 4 more hour to wait . If the port is anything like Max Payne 3 , then definitely mid setting .


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

unpacking and updating since half an hour  running out of space on partition often 

- - - Updated - - -

it requires 120 gb while unpacking  moving to another drive partition


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> Can't say anything before 4:30 am  Once I start it, my first feedback will be on its performance.



This is performance.  


Alok said:


> unpacking and updating since half an hour  running out of space on partition often
> 
> it requires 120 gb while unpacking  moving to another drive partition


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> This is performance.





I'm dumb


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

GTA space requirement
Preloading size= 60GB
Space needed after preloading = 120GB

And here is my situation
Partition size= 150GB
Space left after preloading= 48GB


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Some one say something about the game


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 14, 2015)

So did anyone play it or everyone is still unpacking?


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 14, 2015)

> This is GTA 5 running on a GTX 750 Ti.
> 
> System Specs:
> Graphics: GTX 750 ti
> ...



Source: youtube


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> GTA space requirement
> Preloading size= 60GB
> Space needed after preloading = 120GB
> 
> ...



good job bro , now move library or delete contents  At least I'm not alone now


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> So did anyone play it or everyone is still unpacking?



This exactly this.


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> This exactly this.



give me 2 min


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> So did anyone play it or everyone is still unpacking?



I have 8 gig left to download. I will play after coming back from office


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/GsoEQsd.jpg


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Reviews from steam says port is very good


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Reviews from steam says port is very good



is it a port ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> is it a port ?



players are saying. Maxpayne 3 is also a port right but it is a good port


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

oh I thought this version was exclusively developed for PC.


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow what a day, GTA V and CM12s finally


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Wow what a day, GTA V and CM12s finally



for one+1  I got it too

- - - Updated - - -

launching game now


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Waiting..... Say something


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Waiting..... Say something


Looks like we lost him for some hours now


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

Wanted to write some review but already some 2.5K reviews up on steam. Half of them being "*Good job console peasants for testing the game*" and "*Wont have to go with Roman for bowling again*"


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

What does the second quote mean, I read it steam but don't the context.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> What does the second quote mean, I read it steam but don't the context.



Its connectd to GTA 4 character named Roman, brother of Nico Belic, who used to bug nico frequently via phone for a bowling round.


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Its connectd to GTA 4 character named Roman, brother of Nico Belic, who used to bug nico frequently via phone for a bowling round.


Oh yes yes. I remember that, played that game in hd3000 graphics :/


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Oh yes yes. I remember that, played that game in hd3000 graphics :/



intel graphics? were you able to see all objects with that? 

- - - Updated - - -

Its unpacking right now 
woke up late


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Wanted to write some review but already some 2.5K reviews up on steam. Half of them being "*Good job console peasants for testing the game*" and "*Wont have to go with Roman for bowling again*"


LOL. . don't forget the strip club..( although I wouldn't mind the club  )


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/8XB84NV.jpg


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> intel graphics? were you able to see all objects with that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



below medium setting at 1366*768, playable fps, no mods. talking about GTA IV


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 14, 2015)

The game was unplayable with all the stutter and lag. No matter what i did it (turn down to Normal, turn off, 800x600) still didnt fix the issue. Updated to the new 15.4 beta Catalyst driver and its running butter smooth with High settings 1920x1080. Never though driver update will fix it.

Though i had to download around 800MB to fix it and took around 2 hours. Time to finally start playing.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 14, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> The game was unplayable with all the stutter and lag. No matter what i did it (turn down to Normal, turn off, 800x600) still didnt fix the issue. Updated to the new 15.4 beta Catalyst driver and its running butter smooth with High settings 1920x1080. Never though driver update will fix it.
> 
> Though i had to download around 800MB to fix it and took around 2 hours. Time to finally start playing.



Your specs..?


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 14, 2015)

r9 270x 4gb vengeance fx 6300


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2015)

Can I install the game on external hard drive ? Anyway need 2.5k and maybe a new gfx card.
What would the FPS be on a hd 7750, AMD 965 Be,4 gb ram running at 1440x900


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Can I install the game on external hard drive ? Anyway need 2.5k and maybe a new gfx card.
> What would the FPS be on a hd 7750, AMD 965 Be,4 gb ram running at 1440x900



You can try on that resolution. I think it would run on low settings.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> You can try on that resolution. I think it would run on low settings.



Lets see  , what about external hard drive? Because I really cant buy an internal HDD


----------



## Limitless (Apr 14, 2015)

15 gb downloaded will take 6 more days to download **** you airtel


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Lets see  , what about external hard drive? Because I really cant buy an internal HDD



No idea regarding that. There was an article about installing steam games on different partition but external HDD... no idea.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 14, 2015)

I played GTA 5 for few minutes and i am pissed off by the loading times. 80% of the time was wasted in loading screens/scenamatics
my config is below and playing with all on at 1080p


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone with AMD card? Did you update the driver for GTA?


----------



## dopeknight (Apr 14, 2015)

Running smoothly at High settings. 
GTX 760, i5 4670K 3.4Ghz 4core, 8GB Ram.   It looks so much better on PC compared to the 360. 2 years since i played on 360 though 


People who want to play together add me on steam.
Steam ID : " naveenaechandra "  OR rockstar social club nick name : " DopeKnight "


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Anyone with AMD card? Did you update the driver for GTA?



Here. r9 280x dcu 2 top.
Felt an artifact in one of the scenamatic transition for like <1sec
drivers not updated(up to date)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

This driver Im talking about


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> r9 270x 4gb vengeance fx 6300



Wow game is well optimized then.


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Waiting..... Say something



I posted a support ticket. Not launching, not a single error. nothing 

- - - Updated - - -

amazing i disabled and re enabled my gpu and it worked .   thanks to reddit god.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> I posted a support ticket. Not launching, not a single error. nothing
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> amazing i disabled and re enabled my gpu and it worked .   thanks to reddit god.


disable and enable? what exactly did you do?


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> disable and enable? what exactly did you do?



i suppose from device manager

- - - Updated - - -

anyone noticed the high loading times?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> No idea regarding that. There was an article about installing steam games on different partition but external HDD... no idea.



What I mean is, is it advisable to play games via Ext.Hdd


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Wow game is well optimized then.


Yes but I had to update to beta driver. Now running on full HD with 40-45 fps. Running pretty smooth. 

What are u guys doing with the 500k?
I got 1 million from PS3 transfer. Planning on buying a Zentarno.


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> i suppose from device manager



yeah that it is.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Wow game is well optimized then.



very well, like max payne 3

- - - Updated - - -

You can interact with every person in this game just by pressing a button. Was walking on the beach , saw a beer party , went there and taunted a girl. They dropped their bottles and ran towards their car and one of them who was standing nearby called cops. Within a min I was evading cop vehicles


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 14, 2015)

i found the multiplayer quite weird. aren't there specific game modes?
like for gta sa there are different servers with different modes - TDM/stunt etc
I played for very less time but it was only race


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Damn, i have to continue the whole night at office


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 14, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> i found the multiplayer quite weird. aren't there specific game modes?
> like for gta sa there are different servers with different modes - TDM/stunt etc
> I played for very less time but it was only race



All the modes are in the map. You can activate via Map menu. There are death matches, last man standing, missions, heists, races and many others.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 15, 2015)

Glitch : stuck to the wall in multiplayer death match
*i.imgur.com/rmF7ZbJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZGJPmzm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sGzfI88.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BHcvvqI.jpg


Artifacts(had installed the latest 15.3 drivers) 
*i.imgur.com/b1JPjTd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WrQqTmR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QuJJvL0.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 15, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Glitch : stuck to the wall in multiplayer death match



GTA V - Serious Issue Causing Artifacting with AMD Graphics Cards


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 15, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> GTA V - Serious Issue Causing Artifacting with AMD Graphics Cards


OK. At least I'm not the only one having crash & artifacts issues


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

R* Y U Hate AMD ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2015)

Steam overlay working for you guys? I have to ALT TAB to read steam chat messages.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 15, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Steam overlay working for you guys? I have to ALT TAB to read steam chat messages.


Not sure. But the screenshot capture overlay crashed today for me. Was only hearing sound of capture after that.

Any idea how to hide the top left record video thing? It overlaps the in game info


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah have to alt tab to chat  and screen capture sound play at delay.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## abhigeek (Apr 15, 2015)

Gta 5 will run on my laptop y510p?


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Gta 5 will run on my laptop y510p?



sure it will and that too like butter


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone playing online? Add me up, same ID.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> sure it will and that too like butter



What about my y500 ?? Its similar 650m with 1080p


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes mon, it will run .. GTA 5 doesnt have high minimum requirements, you may need to set settings to low -mid to achieve 30+ fps @ 1080p though


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 15, 2015)

Any niggas playing online? 

Add me on steam:  R30ad3d

Do i have to store that bonus money anywhere before going online?


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 15, 2015)

Maximum guys here playing GTA 5 on Rockstar or Steam account?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Any niggas playing online?
> 
> Add me on steam:  R30ad3d
> 
> Do i have to store that bonus money anywhere before going online?



yes. in bank.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> yes. in bank.


Any idea where i can get a withdrawal slip?


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Any idea where i can get a withdrawal slip?


Ask the bank you have an account in. Duh.


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm pausing story . Bank acc is priority nigga


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

^^


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm pausing story . Bank acc is priority nigga



what do you mean?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2015)

For AMD users: AMD Releases Catalyst 15.4 Beta Drivers

Do update, I have talked with a friend and he has confirmed the beta drivers help fix a few rendering & FPS issues with GTA V.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> For AMD users: AMD Releases Catalyst 15.4 Beta Drivers
> 
> Do update, I have talked with a friend and he has confirmed the beta drivers help fix a few rendering & FPS issues with GTA V.



Did this yesterday. Only issue I felt is some stuttering.


----------



## AshurainX (Apr 16, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> What about my y500 ?? Its similar 650m with 1080p


 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ergLlAGoo u mightve seen it by now  but still.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2015)

AshurainX said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ergLlAGoo u mightve seen it by now  but still.


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Did this yesterday. Only issue I felt is some stuttering.



which gpu u have?


----------



## AshurainX (Apr 16, 2015)

yup..thnz fr that bssunil


----------



## mitraark (Apr 16, 2015)

Playing at Normal ( that is the lowest setting ) details, DirectX 10, 1280x800

HD6670


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> which gpu u have?


r7 265


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 16, 2015)

AshurainX said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ergLlAGoo u mightve seen it by now  but still.



You da MVP


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2015)

Nuu mi da MVP plos


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> r7 265



kool,

did anyone download it from torrents? any idea which one is working, or still waiting for crack?


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 16, 2015)

anyone faced this error ?
i faced it twice today

*i.imgur.com/D2jvzzx.jpg


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> anyone faced this error ?
> i faced it twice today



its trolling  you already got 8 gb


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 16, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Playing at Normal ( that is the lowest setting ) details, DirectX 10, 1280x800
> 
> HD6670



What's the fps you are getting..??


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 16, 2015)

I ordered this game from Amazon India on 5th April and opted for their "Guaranteed delivery on the release day" by paying Rs 50 extra.
As of 16th April evening, the tracking option shows "Not dispatch yet". It seems very less likely I will be getting GTA V tomorrow.  So much for the "Guaranteed" delivery.
Interestingly, Games_the_shop is the supplier for Amazon. It would seem they are first dispatching copies of game for customers who pre-ordered from their website directly.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 16, 2015)

^ Yeah it looks like GTS customers are going to get it first . You will definitely receive the game by 18th , if everything goes right . Also be ready for 5GB download .


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, I have read about 5GB first day patch for retail copies. Have saved enough GB from my FUP plan just for that! 
If Amazon fails to deliver the game tomorrow, I wonder if they will wave-off extra charge for "guaranteed delivery on release day".


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 16, 2015)

When i track GTS order, it still shows in progress and is not shipped yet!


----------



## dizzy (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone from kerala,kochi who has downloaded GTA5 already? Steam version? non steam version? If u have it downloaded then please share!! i cant download as it will take me 3 weeks to finish!!


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 17, 2015)

Tomorrow morning 10am till 2pm I'll be playing online.
Ids are in signature, pls add if anyone of you going to play


----------



## amjath (Apr 17, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Tomorrow morning 10am till 2pm I'll be playing online.
> Ids are in signature, pls add if anyone of you going to play



sent request may be on sunday

- - - Updated - - -

do we have a crew


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 17, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> anyone faced this error ?
> i faced it twice today
> 
> *i.imgur.com/D2jvzzx.jpg


you are playing with r9 280x right ?? can u tell which setting you are playing on and what fps you getting???


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 17, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/6G0qL3s.png
w00t w00t
My amazon status changed from expected delivery on 17th April to Dispatching Now.....
I had ordered using the Release day guarantee (+49 bucks thingy)
Now hope they ship it asap.. 

Update
And now all my excitement thrown away by amazon after getting this email 2 min ago:
RETURN ME MY 49 bucks lol


> Greetings from Amazon.in,
> 
> We're writing about the order(Order# XXXXXXXXXXXX) you placed on 09/04/2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 17, 2015)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/04/16/217754d4aa8aa4333a55fba1446985fe.jpg

GTS still didn't ship it.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Gollum (Apr 17, 2015)

how many of you playing?


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> how many of you playing?


I'm playing currently


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> how many of you playing?



I play from 8 pm to 3 am


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone got the retail version pls post the pictures of the DVD


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 17, 2015)

i am getting pissed now.
had like more than 10 crashes since 2 hours


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 17, 2015)

Any good deal on Gta 5 for pc? I am going to buy Steam version or i should i buy other?


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 17, 2015)

I've ordered on GTS and my game was shipped on 16th at 3.45pm..!! great 

Guys, what is this 5 GB thingy to download? Is it necesaary?


----------



## jasku (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone tried the *ahem* version? There is a Steam rip version doing the rounds.


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 17, 2015)

Amazon just postponed the estimate date of my order to Sunday!! 

*i57.tinypic.com/sl4dhu.jpg

So not only do I have to wait for two more days, but also need to pay extra for their supposed "GUARANTEED delivery on the release day"?! Hell NO! If they weren't' sure of logistics due to high demand or supply issues, why to falsely advertise same day delivery? Just to earn extra bucks? I am going to cancel this order and either buy from a local store (they are going to receive copies in the evening) or order from FlipKart.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2015)

What is the probability of GTA V working on a 9500GT?
 [MENTION=2288]Aditya11[/MENTION] Contact them on FB or twitter. They will give you some sort of reimbursement for the delay.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> What is the probability of GTA V working on a 9500GT?
> [MENTION=2288]Aditya11[/MENTION] Contact them on FB or twitter. They will give you some sort of reimbursement for the delay.


Twitter will be better. They would not want anyone to harm there reputation. They will surely give you proper help


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. But I am wondering if it will be worth the hassle. If I am going to get a retail copy by today evening from a local store, I am less inclined to keep Amazon order open, wait till Sunday AND engage with them on Twitter. Much better scenario is to play GTA V blissfully starting from tonight. 
I think I will take a call depending on the actual availability of the game in that game store.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 17, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> you are playing with r9 280x right ?? can u tell which setting you are playing on and what fps you getting???



yes.default settings. all ultra.
Had turned on long shadows at the beginning then it was turned off by default. so its back to default only.
i couldnt check the fps because fraps is unable to show the overlay.
should be 60+ i think


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 17, 2015)

Aditya11 said:


> Amazon just postponed the estimate date of my order to Sunday!!
> 
> *i57.tinypic.com/sl4dhu.jpg
> 
> So not only do I have to wait for two more days, but also need to pay extra for their supposed "GUARANTEED delivery on the release day"?! Hell NO! If they weren't' sure of logistics due to high demand or supply issues, why to falsely advertise same day delivery? Just to earn extra bucks? I am going to cancel this order and either buy from a local store (they are going to receive copies in the evening) or order from FlipKart.



Hey Is your order shipped?
Mine still says Dispatching Now....Its been like that since morning


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 17, 2015)

Update: received the game when i was in college. But i didnt get any msg or update that its shipped.


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 17, 2015)

[MENTION=141281]rohit3221[/MENTION]

My tracking status shows 'Dispatched' and then 'In transit'. Your status will update once it reaches sorting / courier facility.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm setting up my next desktop pc for games like this. Hope it does well with GTA V.


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

New patch fixed many issues and crashes. optimus setup launching problem is fixed as well.   Now I no longer need to disable/enable dedicated gpu


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> New patch fixed many issues and crashes. optimus setup launching problem is fixed as well.   Now I no longer need to disable/enable dedicated gpu


I hope this will fix crashes i faced as well.
Today also crashed for like 10+ times. Frustrating thing is it takes too long to launch the game again


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I hope this will fix crashes i faced as well.
> Today also crashed for like 10+ times. Frustrating thing is it takes too long to launch the game again



patch is live. test it.


----------



## amjath (Apr 17, 2015)

Who played GTA V online, can anyone confirm Xbox is controller is working or not


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Who played GTA V online, can anyone confirm Xbox is controller is working or not



why wouldn't it work btw ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Who played GTA V online, can anyone confirm Xbox is controller is working or not


I played with x360 controller and it is working fine


----------



## amjath (Apr 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> why wouldn't it work btw ?





alienempire said:


> I played with x360 controller and it is working fine



yesterday I was playing story mode and today morning I directly jump into GTA online so couldnt figure what is the issue so just posted to check


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 17, 2015)

after installing and playing and for some reason i have to install it again, say i format pc and have to reinstall, will the key work?

Sorry for noob question.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> after installing and playing and for some reason i have to install it again, say i format pc and have to reinstall, will the key work?
> 
> Sorry for noob question.



It will.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> It will.



Thank you for clearing that up!

 I went to a GamestheShop Shop in mumbai coz my friend didnt get to preorder and wanted the game and the salesguy there said it wont work like that.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2015)

If its steam redeemable copy, then no one can stop you.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If its steam redeemable copy, then no one can stop you.



Its probably not steam redeemable. Just to confirm how do i find out? Theres nothing written on the box.


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 17, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Its probably not steam redeemable. Just to confirm how do i find out? Theres nothing written on the box.



All retail copies are NOT steam redeemable.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 17, 2015)

Game is awesome so far. Terrific PC port , the BEST in last 4 years without doubt.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2015)

The current price on Steam is 39.99 USD right?


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 17, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> The current price on Steam is 39.99 USD right?



yep...


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 18, 2015)

So I went ahead and purchased Grand Theft Auto V from a retail store in Pune. I wanted to cancel the Amazon pre-order, since it missed the delivery date, but there wasn't a "Cancel" option anywhere, only "Return". So I opted for that and called the customer care to process it further. He told me to simply refuse the delivery, when and if it happens and the item will be returned back to Amazon. Since I had chosen Cash on Delivery, no actual money transaction will happen.  

Phew..so much work for one game! 

Anyhow, I am now installing the game as I type this. After that, there's the download of 5GB patch! It's gonna be a looooong night tonight. 

As someone requested, here are the screenshots of the retail copy. Sorry for the low-res, I clicked them in hurry. 

*i58.tinypic.com/30tl375.jpg

*i59.tinypic.com/357qejt.jpg

*i60.tinypic.com/n3nk7d.jpg

*i58.tinypic.com/1qqyo1.jpg

The black envelope contains a small 'manual' with the activation key, instruction leaflet for redeeming cash bonus, and a map. Pretty neat.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> yep...



Thanks.

Any place where I can order online for lesser price than that? I mean from reliable stores? Otherwise I will make the purchase now, have waited way too long...


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2015)

It seems Game companies that previously made a shitty port make an awesome port for the sequel.. they probably realised their mistakes and put extra effort on optimization for PC
Dark Souls -> Dark souls 2
GTA IV -> GTA V


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Its probably not steam redeemable. Just to confirm how do i find out? Theres nothing written on the box.



redeem the key on steam 

- - - Updated - - -

aircraft controls are good. And trevor is the boss


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 18, 2015)

F**k amazon....
I received a message today that my order has been cancelled....
I contacted Customer support and they say that we were unable to procure item from the seller...
So much for paying 50 bucks more to get the game on release day
Going to purchase from steam now


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

rohit3221 said:


> F**k amazon....
> I received a message today that my order has been cancelled....
> I contacted Customer support and they say that we were unable to procure item from the seller...
> So much for paying 50 bucks more to get the game on release day
> Going to purchase from steam now



too bad  and you missed preorder bonus as well.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 18, 2015)

rohit3221 said:


> F**k amazon....
> I received a message today that my order has been cancelled....
> I contacted Customer support and they say that we were unable to procure item from the seller...
> So much for paying 50 bucks more to get the game on release day
> Going to purchase from steam now


Try to get a retail copy from local store like GTS in your area. It probably still has copies with preorder bonus.


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nah...Already purchased the game on steam...started downloading
Quick question for the steam guys....
do we still need to free up 120gb while downloading or was it just for the preload?


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad that I've purchased from GTS


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2015)

rohit3221 said:


> Nah...Already purchased the game on steam...started downloading
> Quick question for the steam guys....
> do we still need to free up 120gb while downloading or was it just for the preload?



JUst for the extracting, after extracting to comes down to 61 GB


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesome port! Works on med-high settings on GT630M. Couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 18, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Awesome port! Works on med-high settings on GT630M. Couldn't ask for anything more.



Can you post rest of your config.

I've i5 2340m, GT540m, 8GB RAM.


----------



## dizzy (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a doubt, Will the game run in my laptop? Im having second thoughts...
My spec is: i7 3632QM @ 2.20Ghz, 8Gb ram, AMD Radeon HD 8600M series, 64bit win8.

For some reason my gpu shows hd8600 series!! donno why!! before i remember it used to show 7670m. Can this happen? i did give to hp for service a few months back.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

rohit3221 said:


> Nah...Already purchased the game on steam...started downloading
> Quick question for the steam guys....
> do we still need to free up 120gb while downloading or was it just for the preload?



Everybody playing now had preloaded, so can't say. Yeah extraction shouldn't be necessary now, but I would say keep free space to be safe. I had to face lot hassle due to this


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 18, 2015)

this game is trolling me? now only starts with safe mode.
crashes when started normally.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> this game is trolling me? now only starts with safe mode.
> crashes when started normally.



lol I told you before  .

 Verify game files in steam. did you installed latest patch ?


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> lol I told you before  .
> 
> Verify game files in steam. did you installed latest patch ?



where can i get the patch from


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> where can i get the patch from



if auto updates are on it should install automatically.

take a look at this.. *support.rockstargames.com/hc/articles/205509157


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2015)

So if I need to download from Steam I must have 60 gigs free on my hard drive? God damn, the max free partition is of 30 GB atm for me!


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 18, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> So if I need to download from Steam I must have 60 gigs free on my hard drive? God damn, the max free partition is of 30 GB atm for me!



and 120gb for unpack

- - - Updated - - -

I am not sure whether TDF crew exists.

here is the one i created -- *rsg.ms/d038731


----------



## Gollum (Apr 18, 2015)

tdf crew exists.
infact it is called tdfc


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 18, 2015)

Gollum said:


> tdf crew exists.
> infact it is called tdfc


? I just created that TDFC

I just noticed that the game is crashing of the game is on foreground.
If there is something else on foreground after launching the game, the game starts properly in windowed mode. Then have to manually make it full screen


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> and 120gb for unpack



So how much free space in total do I need?


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 18, 2015)

My internet is giving problems....anyone having the steam game installed in either Lucknow or Hyderabad...?


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 18, 2015)

Can someone please take a screenshot of the game directory in Steam and post it?

My friend has the retail version and I want to compare filenames and see if I can copy his game files and use it with Steam without having to download everything.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2015)

Post patch:

Stuttering is a bit less now.
Steam overlay still not working.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Post patch:
> 
> Stuttering is a bit less now.
> Steam overlay still not working.



Do you check steam overlay in GTA V properties


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Post patch:
> 
> Stuttering is a bit less now.
> Steam overlay still not working.


Yes the overlay not working. No screenshots captured as well.
I hope they did the bug when you try to join a job which is already in progress.
The camera just zooms in & out twice or thrice for nothing

I'm playing online only till i am not alone at home.
Reached till the mission where there is banging in progress. Had to close game. Patents were behind rofl


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Do you check steam overlay in GTA V properties



Ya man...


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 18, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Can you post rest of your config.
> 
> I've i5 2340m, GT540m, 8GB RAM.


i7 3612QM
8GB RAM
GT630M
1TB HD
Windows 8.1.


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Ya man...


Overlay meaning pressing shift+tab opens steam achievements and friends right? If so it opens for me.


I started my first mission in online "Get the drugs", the guy is on the move and not stopping at all. I have no bullets too. I chased and went ahead to do a head on collision but he takes a u turn and run away. Any help.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 18, 2015)

Guys join this official crew so we can play online together Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : TDF Crew


----------



## Alok (Apr 19, 2015)

Rockstar Games Social Club GTA 5 Themed PC Giveaway


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2015)

Is there any difference between VISA and PayPal payment method?


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Guys join this official crew so we can play online together Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : TDF Crew



is this crew active?

there is another crew
Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : The Digit Forum


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> is this crew active?
> 
> there is another crew
> Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : The Digit Forum



I created a new crew for GTA 5. 

Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : DF-CREW-GTA5

Everyone who wants to play GTA 5 online join in.

I will be fun


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bought gta 5 now it's time to download 60 gb data and more.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> is this crew active?
> 
> there is another crew
> Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : The Digit Forum



I had created that. but left since there is already a crew with 13 mombers in it.
Rockstar Games Social Club - Crew : TDF Crew


----------



## Gollum (Apr 19, 2015)

yeses that's the one
look for gollum


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Bought gta 5 now it's time to download 60 gb data and more.



Let the waiting game begin.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone lives in Delhi still downloading the game :'( 20gb remaining


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Limitless said:


> Anyone lives in Delhi still downloading the game :'( 20gb remaining



Yes i live in delhi and just downloaded 1.5 gb.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2015)

It will take 3 days to download for me if PC kept on 24x7. Oh yes, I have broadband according to BSNL.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 20, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> It will take 3 days to download for me if PC kept on 24x7. Oh yes, I have broadband according to BSNL.


More like narrow band


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 20, 2015)

started the game reached till trevor comes to los santos......

- - - Updated - - -



beingGamer said:


> More like narrow band



dude u not getting artifacts when u turn on msaa??


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 20, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> started the game reached till trevor comes to los santos......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I do get sometimes. Not sure whether it's related to msaa.
Appears with certain objects only


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 20, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I do get sometimes. Not sure whether it's related to msaa.
> Appears with certain objects only



i meant a rectangular area on lower right side of screen that appears pixelated..........


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 20, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i meant a rectangular area on lower right side of screen that appears pixelated..........


Never noticed it. Will check when i get time and let you know


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2015)

Does Steam have this tendency to throttle speed when you are downloading for long time at a stretch regardless of your speed? Look at the graph! This has been happening for past one hour!

*i.imgur.com/cf5w8F0.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Apr 20, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Does Steam have this tendency to throttle speed when you are downloading for long time at a stretch regardless of your speed? Look at the graph! This has been happening for past one hour!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/cf5w8F0.jpg



steam has the habit of suc king the life out of your internet 
it will hog the line so bad that you wont even be able to browse the internet


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

^^True that, this is the reason I use steam only at night.


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone is from *Chandigarh* here? So I could get GTA V steam backup files.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Anyone is from *Chandigarh* here? So I could get GTA V steam backup files.


  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

oh wait he doesnt play GTAV


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 20, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i meant a rectangular area on lower right side of screen that appears pixelated..........



Toggle *Reflection* MSAA on/off.

BTW if anyone is playing this game at 1440P with ultra settings, kindly post in-game gamplay ( not benchmark tool in-game) benchmarks.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> oh wait he doesnt play GTAV



Lol, you are trolling him or me?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 20, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Does Steam have this tendency to throttle speed when you are downloading for long time at a stretch regardless of your speed? Look at the graph! This has been happening for past one hour!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/cf5w8F0.jpg



Wow, looks like sea waves. Run people tide is increasing and will drown your PC.


----------



## Alok (Apr 20, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Toggle *Reflection* MSAA on/off.
> 
> BTW if anyone is playing this game at 1440P with ultra settings, kindly post in-game gamplay ( not benchmark tool in-game) benchmarks.



I play ultra but at 1366x768, game is fluid and run very well. Btw enabled half vsync 

I also tried playing on lower setting to get 60 fps but I don't know why game is more fluid on ultra and and on lower settings it stutter. So uped everything and turned on half vsync


----------



## polupoka (Apr 20, 2015)

R.G. mechanics version out! m downloading!!! - installation will take 5-10 hours!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 20, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -

*BTW recording clips don't affect framerate in gta V* I recorded and tried video editor. Yet to try directors' mode


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 20, 2015)

36 GB damn

I have 9 GB left for FUP plus my plan refill 50 GB @ 26th of this month.

1 GB takes 5 hrs on 512 kbps
I should wrap up 25 GB D/L before 26th


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 20, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* GTA V Review​


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2015)

Alok said:


> I play ultra but at 1366x768, game is fluid and run very well. Btw enabled half vsync
> 
> I also tried playing on lower setting to get 60 fps but I don't know why game is more fluid on ultra and and on lower settings it stutter. So uped everything and turned on half vsync



hey alok what gpu do u have


----------



## Alok (Apr 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> hey alok what gpu do u have



its 770m. sadly I'm away from my PC


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2015)

Gollum said:


> steam has the habit of suc king the life out of your internet
> it will hog the line so bad that you wont even be able to browse the internet



I can open more or less every website while the game is being downloaded.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *PC Gamer:* GTA V Review​



In it's comment section, one guy said, he played without patch update. 
Can I play too..? I have gts disc version.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 21, 2015)

I got crashed in the mission of first heist at the jewellery shop.
When the bikes get out of the sewer and the camera shifts to the black truck.
Crashed twice at the same location.


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I got crashed in the mission of first heist at the jewellery shop.
> When the bikes get out of the sewer and the camera shifts to the black truck.
> Crashed twice at the same location.



why its crashing this much for you? at every step


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 21, 2015)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] so you don't live in chd?


----------



## amjath (Apr 21, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> In it's comment section, one guy said, he played without patch update.
> Can I play too..? I have gts disc version.



you can but if you find glitch or crash, you have to live with it. 


Back to topic,

Started full pledged Story mode, story started very good. Story starting  and focusing on Micheal is very good. Integrating other everyone into Michael's story mode is excellent.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 21, 2015)

How do i change/add personal vehicle? Online and in story mode.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 21, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> How do i change/add personal vehicle? Online and in story mode.



You have to steal/rob a vehicle you like, take it to LOS Santos customs and attach a theft recovery device to it.
I forgot what its called.
You will also need to buy a property with at least 2 vehicle garage space.
Once you make more money you can buy more/better property.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] so you don't live in chd?



LOL   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] lives in a city place near Chandigarh but he don't own GTA 5. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] was just trolling him.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Lol, you are trolling him or me?



none. 

i just forgot.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 21, 2015)

Gollum said:


> You have to steal/rob a vehicle you like, take it to LOS Santos customs and attach a theft recovery device to it.
> I forgot what its called.
> You will also need to buy a property with at least 2 vehicle garage space.
> Once you make more money you can buy more/better property.



Thanks.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 21, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] so you don't live in chd?



more than 15 days in a month I am in Mohali, so I do live near you.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> why its crashing this much for you? at every step



No idea man.
that heist mission is a long one and getting crashed twice at the same spot makes me feel that there is something wrong with the game.
I wrote on the discussion board via steam 
hope its from their side and they fix it.


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> No idea man.
> that heist mission is a long one and getting crashed twice at the same spot makes me feel that there is something wrong with the game.
> I wrote on the discussion board via steam
> hope its from their side and they fix it.



did you verified game files ?


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> did you verified game files ?



yes i did. 2 days back


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2015)

try running game in safe mode

-safmode in target line


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> try running game in safe mode
> 
> -safmode in target line



that is with too low graphics 
did i pay 39.99$ to play with low graphics?


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> that is with too low graphics
> did i pay 39.99$ to play with low graphics?



lol I said to bypass that point where your games crashes.

- - - Updated - - -

btw My laptop just downloaded a 177 mb update to gta v title.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm ****ing angry. Just one hour ago the download was at 21 GB, and then I paused it for a reason and now when I have resumed it it's showing 16 GB. Is this a joke?


----------



## amjath (Apr 21, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> I'm ****ing angry. Just one hour ago the download was at 21 GB, and then I paused it for a reason and now when I have resumed it it's showing 16 GB. Is this a joke?



it happened only for you, My PC automatically turned off many times but still it starts from the left over


----------



## theterminator (Apr 21, 2015)

Getting error "GTA V Launcher has stopped working" everytime I launch the game  
PC specs are in mentioned in signature

- - - Updated - - -

Received from flipkart today

*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-2416.html#post2220353


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Getting error "GTA V Launcher has stopped working" everytime I launch the game
> PC specs are in mentioned in signature
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



If this was a retail copy, it would have asked you to download 6gb update in steam client.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 22, 2015)

Waiting so badly to play it  Downloading from steam, it will complete on Sunday morning !!


----------



## theterminator (Apr 22, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If this was a retail copy, it would have asked you to download 6gb update in steam client.



First let it run..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2015)

theterminator said:


> First let it run..



Retail copy? Running via steam?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2015)

Rockstar Social Club hasn't been hacked, but change your passwords anyway

PSA: Secure your Rockstar Social Club account now! (also, Rockstar's support is ****)

Stolen R* Accounts List


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2015)

10 Tips for Efficient Play : GrandTheftAutoV_PC


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 22, 2015)

Random & frequent crashes :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

create a support ticket and tweet rockstar


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone tried Ifruit app there is no option to select for PC


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

amjath said:


> Anyone tried Ifruit app there is no option to select for PC



its working now. try again


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2015)

amjath said:


> Anyone tried Ifruit app there is no option to select for PC



yea, sadly, console owners took away all the cherry 

BTW anyone able to watch princes robot bubblegum or impotent rage episode 2 on TV in gta 5?


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> its working now. try again


No its not
Edit: updating ifruit app


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

amjath said:


> No its not
> Edit: updating ifruit app



working for me btw


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> yea, sadly, console owners took away all the cherry
> 
> BTW anyone able to watch princes robot bubblegum or impotent rage episode 2 on TV in gta 5?


I will try to watch if you can tell me how to & of course if it doesn't crash while doing that as well


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I will try to watch if you can tell me how to & of course if it doesn't crash while doing that as well


Turn on TV and watch it. I watched TV many times, it didnt crash for me


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 22, 2015)

If anyone is doing heist, add me up.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> If anyone is doing heist, add me up.



I already played with you  I play everyday after 8 pm to 2-3 am. 
i don't online that much because im in leaderboard race but when you invite i'll join


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 22, 2015)

So i bought gta 5 via steam and still downloading. My question is do i have to redeem code anywhere else or i can play direct from steam ?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Retail copy? Running via steam?



Its a retail copy. I manually dwnloaded social club & as you said , its downloading a 6 GB update


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 23, 2015)

so i am not the only one with this.
Crashing on first heist :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions

- - - Updated - - -

tried the mission with lower settings again just now and still crashed, last attempt will be in safe mode.

screenshots from resource manager are here(dip in the CPU is the time where the game crashed)-
*steamcommunity.com/app/271590/discussions/0/611703999982051767/#c611704531885376280


----------



## rohit3221 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys add me on steam...
rohit3221
Want to play Online with you guys...


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys how many are using controller? Which targeting mode you use to aim?


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> Guys how many are using controller? Which targeting mode you use to aim?



i tried once. it wasn't fun. haven't tried auto aim yet(if its there)


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> Guys how many are using controller? Which targeting mode you use to aim?



I use partial aim.


----------



## Alok (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm using auto aim , playing with xb360 controller


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't aim well with xb360 and manual aim


----------



## Alok (Apr 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> I can't aim well with xb360 and manual aim



I make headshots , but assist on


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

Alok said:


> I make headshots


With auto aim?


----------



## Alok (Apr 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> With auto aim?



full assist , yes. though I can do with snipr scope as well (free aim). I have great ammount of practise , just not CS GO but rest of them like gta , max payne , alan wake etc

- - - Updated - - -

and I'm second on global darts leaderboards (gta v) using controller  will be no 1 soon


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 24, 2015)

Let the modding begin 



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-23%2001-48-10-70.bmp_zps3q1eszjl.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-23%2002-06-25-26.bmp_zpshaoqeh9k.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-23%2001-41-32-01.bmp_zpsi3af9uxz.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-23%2002-02-00-77.bmp_zpsejkzhjxw.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 24, 2015)

GTA 5 Accounts Are Being Stolen


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> GTA 5 Accounts Are Being Stolen


I changed my password 2 days before after hearing this.

Also IMO password strength for social club is very poor, no special characters seriously??


----------



## iittopper (Apr 24, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm using auto aim , playing with xb360 controller



Dont . GTA V strong point is the free aim just like Max Payne 3 . Play with Keyboard + mouse with free aim . For cars and bike , you can use the controller . Auto aim was the worst thing in GTA IV . I could take all the guys with my eyes closed . Just take cover , shoot , cover shoot , which become seriously boring .

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> Let the modding begin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any link to download ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Dont . GTA V strong point is the free aim just like Max Payne 3 . Play with Keyboard + mouse with free aim . For cars and bike , you can use the controller . Auto aim was the worst thing in GTA IV . I could take all the guys with my eyes closed . Just take cover , shoot , cover shoot , which become seriously boring .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


My mouse DPI is very high (2500)which makes me uncomfortable, got to reduce some and try.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> My mouse DPI is very high (2500)which makes me uncomfortable, got to reduce some and try.



which mouse ? set it to around 1600 .


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]G8WDPbvYbgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 25, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Dont . GTA V strong point is the free aim just like Max Payne 3 . Play with Keyboard + mouse with free aim . For cars and bike , you can use the controller . Auto aim was the worst thing in GTA IV . I could take all the guys with my eyes closed . Just take cover , shoot , cover shoot , which become seriously boring .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Using freeaim with controller is a nightmare. I use partial assist. But when using that i cant join my friend who uses kb and mouse. Any workarounds?


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Using freeaim with controller is a nightmare. I use partial assist. But when using that i cant join my friend who uses kb and mouse. Any workarounds?



you can't . In online you'll be using free aim.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> you can't . In online you'll be using free aim.



then ill have to practice aiming


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 25, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Using freeaim with controller is a nightmare. I use partial assist. But when using that i cant join my friend who uses kb and mouse. Any workarounds?



The game will ask u to change aiming, just change it to join ur friends. And yeah its more "convenient" with partial aim and this ain't a Battlefield game, so it's cool.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2015)

After downloading the 6GB update now it's running marginally ok at 1366*768....enjoying exploring Los Santos, this time things look & feel damn real


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 26, 2015)

Finally was able to finish the first heist but - Random & frequent crashes :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

congrats  btw you have retail copy or steam ?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

Anyone compared it to the play station version of GTA 5?


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

GTX 970 user please share the graphics settings.

Do i need to keep Vsync should be off? please explain why


----------



## Limitless (Apr 26, 2015)

guys do we have a crew?
new to gta v online please help me


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

Limitless said:


> guys do we have a crew?
> new to gta v online please help me


Scroll 2 or 3 pages back, you can find 2 crews


----------



## iittopper (Apr 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> GTX 970 user please share the graphics settings.
> 
> Do i need to keep Vsync should be off? please explain why



Turn Vsync off from the game .

change these settings for gta5.exe through Nvidia Control Panel:

    Maximumj pre-rendered frames: 1
    Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration: Single display performance mode
    Power management mode: Prefer maximum performance
    Shader Cache: On
    Threaded optimization: On
    Triple buffering: On *Vertical sync: Adaptive


----------



## Gollum (Apr 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Anyone compared it to the play station version of GTA 5?



there are 2 PlayStation versions
ps3 version does not have first person mode and is limited to 720p @30fps
ps4 version is similar to pc with 1080p @60fps
i think pc guys can go even higher on fps and details depending on how beefier their hardware is.


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> there are 2 PlayStation versions
> ps3 version does not have first person mode and is limited to 720p @30fps
> ps4 version is similar to pc with 1080p @60fps
> i think pc guys can go even higher on fps and details depending on how beefier their hardware is.


Yep GTX 970 goes up to 81fps


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 26, 2015)

Can't start the game after 1 week of downloading getting this error when on Rockstar social club - Grand theft auto 5 launcher has stopped working.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> GTX 970 user please share the graphics settings.
> 
> Do i need to keep Vsync should be off? please explain why



GTX 970 

@1080P

vsync off

MSAA 2X

FXAA

Reflection MSAA 2X

Shader, Texture. Environment, Tessellation etc very high (all maxed out)

DOF on

Blur off

Post Fx and Grass Quality Ultra

Post processing 16X

Long Shadows On, High Res shadows Off, Distance Scaling and View and high res streaming while flying on

SMAA And Chromatic Aberration Filer, Gamma correction, Color Calibration, Dithering Injection with K-putts Sweetfx 2.0 Preset ON (because it eats off FPS for about 5-6) 

FPS= 60-78 Avg --58.8


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Can't start the game after 1 week of downloading getting this error when on Rockstar social club - Grand theft auto 5 launcher has stopped working.


Validate the downloaded files


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> GTX 970
> 
> @1080P
> 
> ...



I have vsync on and blur on. IMO blur looks good.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> I have vsync on and blur on. IMO blur looks good.



turn vsync off and tell me avg fps


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Validate the downloaded files



How i am playing from steam?


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> How i am playing from steam?


In steam only, I don't know how to do it. So Google


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> there are 2 PlayStation versions
> ps3 version does not have first person mode and is limited to 720p @30fps
> ps4 version is similar to pc with 1080p @60fps
> i think pc guys can go even higher on fps and details depending on how beefier their hardware is.


PS4 version is 1080P@30FPS not 60


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 26, 2015)

guys any news on mods for this game??


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 26, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> guys any news on mods for this game??



[V|REL] Script Hook V - Scripts & Plugins - GTAForums

weather control

car spwan

play as a coyote aand...

many more... and this is just the beginning  

make sure game version is up to date.


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

My benchmark crashed :O


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> I have vsync on and blur on. IMO blur looks good.



GTX 970 @2560X1440

vsync off

MSAA 2X

FXAA

Reflection MSAA 2X

Shader, Texture. Environment etc very high ...Tessellation high

DOF on

Blur off

Post Fx Ultra , Grass Quality Very High

Post processing 16X

Shadows -- Softest ( forgot to mention shadows as nvidia PCSS in 1080P)

Long Shadows On, High Res shadows Off, Distance Scaling and View and high res streaming while flying on

SMAA And Chromatic Aberration Filer, Gamma correction, Color Calibration, Dithering Injection with K-putts Sweetfx 2.0 Preset ON (because it eats off FPS for about 5-6) 

avg fps ~45-50

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> My benchmark crashed :O



dont benchmark, never do that, play the game for a loop and chck with fraps or afterburner or shadowplay


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 26, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> [V|REL] Script Hook V - Scripts & Plugins - GTAForums
> 
> weather control
> 
> ...


playing on pirate ship...

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> GTX 970 @2560X1440
> 
> vsync off
> 
> ...



btw dude how to remove that sweetfx thingy from game it makes my settings buggy...


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 26, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> playing on pirate ship...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw dude how to remove that sweetfx thingy from game it makes my settings buggy...





you can update the starboard in that ship too.

dont use reshade installer for it, just copy paste d3d11.dll, sweetfx folder and sweet.fx file in game installation directory. Removal of the said files will serve as a removal of swfx too.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]G8WDPbvYbgg[/YOUTUBE]



cant see much diff in some settings.......

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> you can update the starboard in that ship too.
> 
> dont use reshade installer for it, just copy paste d3d11.dll, sweetfx folder and sweet.fx file in game installation directory. Removal of the said files will serve as a removal of swfx too.



hmm i used the installer...


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Found the fix thanks.


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

[MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] average of 60 but I screwed something, i can see the screen splits like layer [dont know the technical term]

- - - Updated - - -

happens when screen changes faster like driving


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] average of 60 but I screwed something, i can see the screen splits like layer [dont know the technical term]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> happens when screen changes faster like driving



screen tearing, vsync will have that removed


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> screen tearing, vsync will have that removed



thats the term. Vsync is off what to do

- - - Updated - - -

nvidia TXAA is also off


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> thats the term. Vsync is off what to do
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> nvidia TXAA is also off



turn txaa on, fxaa off, vsync on


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2015)

You guys should definitely use Vsync either from game or via 3rd party software . Screen tearing is defnitely there with Vsync off . You can check it by going to any yellow colour building and drive and watch the tearing .


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> turn txaa on, fxaa off, vsync on



thanks, actually you said vsync off in your previous post


----------



## theterminator (Apr 27, 2015)

First mention of niko bellic in the mission with lester


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

Gollum said:


> there are 2 PlayStation versions
> ps3 version does not have first person mode and is limited to 720p @30fps
> ps4 version is similar to pc with 1080p @60fps
> i think pc guys can go even higher on fps and details depending on how beefier their hardware is.


Oh sorry I was talking about ps4 variant, coz I want to know if it has got any better to pc since i have already played it on ps4.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Oh sorry I was talking about ps4 variant, coz I want to know if it has got any better to pc since i have already played it on ps4.



GTA V in PC at 1080p All very high, 2X MSAA all vanilla preset, no mods *has very little difference* with that 1080P in PS4 in terms of *visual fidelity*, not talking about FPS.

Now beyond that, even with a slight push on the slider on any graphics setting, with or without any mod, any in-game preset enhancements such as MSAA, TXAA, ultra texture and postFX , shadows PCSS or AMD CHS, and resolution say 1440P, the difference is obvious and discernible. The more you crank them up, amazin things will appear.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> GTA V in PC at 1080p All very high, 2X MSAA all vanilla preset, no mods *has very little difference* with that 1080P in PS4 in terms of *visual fidelity*, not talking about FPS.
> 
> Now beyond that, even with a slight push on the slider on any graphics setting, with or without any mod, any in-game preset enhancements such as MSAA, TXAA, ultra texture and postFX , shadows PCSS or AMD CHS, and resolution say 1440P, the difference is obvious and discernible. The more you crank them up, amazin things will appear.



So looks like I won't be missing out on a lot if I hold my purchase for some time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So looks like I won't be missing out on a lot if I hold my purchase for some time.



Assuming you are talking about purchasing the game

Assuming you will play it as a PC game in 755M SLI,

NO... you are not missing out anything in PS4 now, but may will have to (get the drift here) in that laptop if you try to get close 60 FPS.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2015)

theterminator said:


> First mention of niko bellic in the mission with lester



i though he was talking about trevor . silly me :/


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

Intro of Trevor is awesome


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/3U75JGm.png%5B/img%5D

I am getting this shadow bug . When i get closer , it become okay . Any solution ?

setting is mix of high and ultra .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2015)

iittopper said:


> *i.imgur.com/3U75JGm.png%5B/img%5D
> 
> I am getting this shadow bug . When i get closer , it become okay . Any solution ?
> 
> setting is mix of high and ultra .



even i get this...


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> even i get this...



Its PC, its expected.

ANswer from rockstar support lol


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2015)

When the 59.1 GB download is over the additional 5 GB update will pop up automatically or what?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> When the 59.1 GB download is over the additional 5 GB update will pop up automatically or what?



yes
it will come up
but first the installation will begin


----------



## dizzy (Apr 28, 2015)

Gollum said:


> yes
> it will come up
> but first the installation will begin



anyone used the fitgirl repack? freakkin thing taking 10-12 hours to unpack on an i7!!


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> When the 59.1 GB download is over the additional 5 GB update will pop up automatically or what?


No after 59.1 GB there might be 2 updates total of ~700mb


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2015)

dizzy said:


> anyone used the fitgirl repack? freakkin thing taking 10-12 hours to unpack on an i7!!



must resist saying,"your PC sucks"
your HDD must be slow


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Assuming you are talking about purchasing the game
> 
> Assuming you will play it as a PC game in 755M SLI,
> 
> NO... you are not missing out anything in PS4 now, but may will have to (get the drift here) in that laptop if you try to get close 60 FPS.



Yup I will be playing on my laptop.


----------



## dizzy (Apr 28, 2015)

Gollum said:


> must resist saying,"your PC sucks"
> your HDD must be slow



i tried to install the game from my external HDD for a change and the eta drastically decreased!! How is this possible?
From 12hrs to 8hrs donno what difference is made both are 5400rpm and again this **** is stuck at 20.1%


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 28, 2015)

If I assassinate a target and then quickly switch to a Cow or Chicken using the AB Mod, would the thugs be still identifying me and chase to kill?


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

What is this fitgirl btw


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> What is this fitgirl btw


Uploader (torrent)


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Uploader (torrent)


Which is not allowed right?
Then why are even discussing it


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Technically yeah.. Its not allowed..*

*terms and conditions apply


----------



## dizzy (Apr 28, 2015)

Just gimme some info on extraction process!! CPU  goes 100% and hdd sits at 0% is that rite ?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2015)

GTA V is buggy as hell,I bought the game for 2700 bucks and I couldnt get it to work at all even though it was an official copy
put a ticket in rockstar support,still waiting
ended up using a third party launcher to get the game to even start
now I have to use my intel gpu to get the game to start then immediately switch to AMD
it has random lag and stutter issues after working fine for a while intially


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> GTA V is buggy as hell,I bought the game for 2700 bucks and I couldnt get it to work at all even though it was an official copy
> put a ticket in rockstar support,still waiting
> ended up using a third party launcher to get the game to even start
> now I have to use my intel gpu to get the game to start then immediately switch to AMD
> it has random lag and stutter issues after working fine for a while intially



This problem was fixed in official patch. You didn't get patch working because of your unofficial launcher. Since then 3 patches has been deployed and they fixed every hiccup. It your fault not Rockstar's.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> This problem was fixed in official patch. You didn't get patch working because of your unofficial launcher. Since then 3 patches has been deployed and they fixed every hiccup. It your fault not Rockstar's.




Bro, what is the size of patches..? Which one is 5GB patch..?


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys, no talks about illegal downloads.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Bro, what is the size of patches..? Which one is 5GB patch..?



5 GB patch is for retail version game. And those 3 patches fixing issues are small in size


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> This problem was fixed in official patch. You didn't get patch working because of your unofficial launcher. Since then 3 patches has been deployed and they fixed every hiccup. It your fault not Rockstar's.



not true
I updated with official launcher just yesterday and used unofficial launcher today
I update using official,but cant start the game at all using my legit account
I used unofficial launcher just today 
Rockstar has not debugged it properly for switchable gpus
so its their fault not mine

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Guys, no talks about illegal downloads.



sorry about that,I only used it because I couldnt start the game with official one
btw any idea why the game just crashes with the official one?
I paid 2700 for it and I dont understand why it didnt run out of the box even with latest updates etc 

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> 5 GB patch is for retail version game. And those 3 patches fixing issues are small in size



yeah I got all the patches you mentioned,still have bugs


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm also playing on switchable gpu (intel 4000+GF 770m). Had similar issue at launch but they fixed in patch 1.1. Everything working. They also replied to my ticket same day with patch updates.

- - - Updated - - -

try verifying your game cache (with official launcher of course)


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone?
*www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/191177-zotac-gtx-970-non-amp-temp.html


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 28, 2015)

Even steam version of launcher don't work in my account and i have to use my dad's account to work. Initial crash when launcher is launching.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 29, 2015)

Some more GTA V snaps.



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-29%2000-27-15-22.bmp_zpsgo0cknl4.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-29%2000-20-59-62.bmp_zpsjh1zuqfj.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-28%2000-22-24-57.bmp_zpsjf7tdz08.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-28%2000-19-39-00.bmp_zpsqkftlyqv.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-27%2023-31-54-96.bmp_zpshctohd0d.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-29%2000-28-51-26.bmp_zpsitub7sqk.jpg


----------



## ratul (Apr 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> This problem was fixed in official patch. You didn't get patch working because of your unofficial launcher. Since then 3 patches has been deployed and they fixed every hiccup. It your fault not Rockstar's.





kkn13 said:


> not true
> I updated with official launcher just yesterday and used unofficial launcher today
> I update using official,but cant start the game at all using my legit account
> I used unofficial launcher just today
> ...



i am also facing this issue, so are all the AMD+Intel switchable graphics users: *support.rockstargames.com/hc/commu...ns/203308668-GTA-V-on-Laptop-Issues-Intel-AMD
Rockstar and AMD both still are pending on their patches.



Alok said:


> I'm also playing on switchable gpu (intel 4000+GF 770m). Had similar issue at launch but they fixed in patch 1.1. Everything working. They also replied to my ticket same day with patch updates.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> try verifying your game cache (with official launcher of course)



It works on Nvidia+Intel combo, problem is with Intel+AMD switchable combo.


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

I see. What did they say to your ticket ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Gollum said:


> yes
> it will come up
> but first the installation will begin



The installation will begin all by itself? I mean I don't even have the required space available for installation!


Damn, where is my external.......


----------



## Gollum (Apr 29, 2015)

amd drivers suck. never get a laptop with amd switchable graphics. its a trap.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Okay, so after downloading I just clicked on the Play button and it installed, took less than 5 minutes! I was expecting a big installation time.

Anyway, I don't see any 700 mb update. Let alone the 5 GB one. Also whenever I am clicking on the GTA V icon on desktop its saying setting for first time, installing DX11 or something.....that's really annoying...!

I mean this, how to get rid of this?

*i.imgur.com/pr0ksP9.jpg



PS: Mine build version is 335.1


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

You can't get rid this of that. Let it complete.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> You can't get rid this of that. Let it complete.



It happens every time, that's the problem. Have some amount of Windows Updates pending, could that be the cause?

Another thing (I don't get hold of this Steam thing to be quite honest), there was no extra space acquired for installation. I mean after downloading the game I was moving a lot of stuffs to my external, but now I see that other the download folder no extra folder or anything is there! So a single 59.1 GB folder, and that contains both download and installation! I thought it would take 120 GB, 60 for download and 60 for installation!


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> It happens every time, that's the problem. Have some amount of Windows Updates pending, could that be the cause?
> 
> Another thing (I don't get hold of this Steam thing to be quite honest), there was no extra space acquired for installation. I mean after downloading the game I was moving a lot of stuffs to my external, but now I see that other the download folder no extra folder or anything is there! So a single 59.1 GB folder, and that contains both download and installation! I thought it would take 120 GB, 60 for download and 60 for installation!



Actually Steam don't download setup. It just download the files direct and place them in directory.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 29, 2015)

Downloading game now 
it will take couple of days may be due to huge size


----------



## dizzy (Apr 29, 2015)

Why is GTA 5 PC RETAIL OUT OF STOCK EVERYWHERE!! where can i get it or when can i get it!! Im sick of downloading 60gb steam =failed
Pirated ones keep crashing irritating nonsense


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

dizzy said:


> Why is GTA 5 PC RETAIL OUT OF STOCK EVERYWHERE!! where can i get it or when can i get it!! Im sick of downloading 60gb steam =failed
> Pirated ones keep crashing irritating nonsense



What you talking about, its available on Flipkart

Grand Theft Auto V GTA Games PC - Price In India. Buy Grand Theft Auto V Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

jasku said:


> What you talking about, its available on Flipkart
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V GTA Games PC - Price In India. Buy Grand Theft Auto V Games PC Online at Flipkart.com



gone again


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> gone again



Its there mate, I just added one to my cart.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

jasku said:


> Its there mate, I just added one to my cart.



oh yeah this time it is available. It was showing notify me earlier.


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyways I have half the *ahem* version, yet to try it out.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone played "Hang Ten" Mission, I heard Trevor saying about "Bangalore"

This is the sentence:


> Yeah with every director and executive of communications from here to Bangalore taking it left,right and center


----------



## Renny (Apr 29, 2015)

LOL, yeah. Heard it loud and clear.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

So basically we must have internet always to run the game? That shite Rockstar activation thing will run at every launch?


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> So basically we must have internet always to run the game? That shite Rockstar activation thing will run at every launch?



looks like it. I see game verifies itself each time.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> looks like it. I see game verifies itself each time.



Lol so in case my broadband is down I won't be able up launch the game. This is a wonderful process.

I hope there's a back door to this.

PS: Could someone answer to my previous query, the storage related one? Why the installation didn't take any extra space and all that?


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> PS: Could someone answer to my previous query, the storage related one? Why the installation didn't take any extra space and all that?



It doesn't need installation because files are already decompressed on the go while downloading. Steam act as the DRM here.

The game only tries to install the specific directX and some other dependencies.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> It doesn't need installation because files are already decompressed on the go while downloading. Steam act as the DRM here.
> 
> The game only tries to install the specific directX and some other dependencies.



Okay, that's all right. I don't understand why everyone said that I'd need 120 GB space then! Even in Steam community the same was told.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 30, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> So basically we must have internet always to run the game? That shite Rockstar activation thing will run at every launch?


There is a offline mode in case it cant comolete verification. I've played story on offline mode.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, that's all right. I don't understand why everyone said that I'd need 120 GB space then! Even in Steam community the same was told.



because that time everyone installed using pre load files which needed unpacking. 59 gb pre load files were kept as backup until unpacking is done in a separate folder (60 gb); so you must have 120 GB free back then. Now there are no preload files , you get game files directly hence no upacking is performed and you only need 60 GB.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2015)

ratul said:


> i am also facing this issue, so are all the AMD+Intel switchable graphics users: *support.rockstargames.com/hc/commu...ns/203308668-GTA-V-on-Laptop-Issues-Intel-AMD
> Rockstar and AMD both still are pending on their patches.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah strange that 
though Nvidia users also seem to be facing issues but not as many as AMD switchable

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> I see. What did they say to your ticket ?



not yet replied 
will update when they do


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 30, 2015)

​


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Gollum said:


> amd drivers suck. never get a laptop with amd switchable graphics. its a trap.



actually its equally bad on all AMD switchable
AMD Enduro has come a long way and is more or less equal to Nvidia optimus
My vaio has a Nvidia Optimus config(not powerful enough to run GTA V though  ),my dell has a AMD enduro config
I prefer Leshcat Drivers anyways ,hated Dells non-functional ones(AMD card was never turning on)
AMD Omega is a massive improvement so far though


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2015)

Pro tip:

Q: What do you lose when you die in GTA online by some random guy?
A: Nothing actually. Apart from your ego.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 30, 2015)

Where are you all people at? This game sucks online without friends. So add me ZumaHustler.


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> Q: What do you lose when you die in GTA online by some random guy?
> A: Nothing actually. Apart from your ego.


You will lose you're money from your wallet. [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said it


----------



## Gollum (May 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> You will lose you're money from your wallet. [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said it



I said it first


----------



## theterminator (May 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> Intro of Trevor is awesome



I hated his introduction coz I liked that character  ... its not right from R* to kill someone famous like that


----------



## beingGamer (May 1, 2015)

So they saying they fixed lot of crash issues and other things

News - All News

- - - Updated - - -

These videos made from director mode in gta v were pretty nice








And this is a funny one


----------



## Mizanurification (May 1, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I hated his introduction coz I liked that character  ... its not right from R* to kill someone famous like that



Trevor will die in GTA 6.


----------



## dizzy (May 1, 2015)

did the new patch fix the duel GPU problems? I didnt even get to play the story mode as it crashes and crashes at the bank robbery... so i downloaded save game file now roaming the city!! trying to steal fighter jets! sometimes i go to groove street and cry for cj and pj and whoever im missing so puckoff!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 1, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I hated his introduction



Trevor's Intro :



Spoiler



After making us play with him for a game atleast thy should have given some more screen time and then a better death.



This game world reminds of the first The Fast and the Furious.   It'd be nice to have an addon game on that lines.


----------



## abhigeek (May 1, 2015)

So larger proportion of TDF members are on steam or RGSC for GTA V?.


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2015)

steam or rgsc ??? what do you mean brother? if it is 'and' then yes


----------



## abhigeek (May 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> steam or rgsc ??? what do you mean brother? if it is 'and' then yes



I asking that most of the tdf member playing GTA V on steam or Rockstar Games Social Club?
Cause I have to decide between retail copy or steam copy.


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I asking that most of the tdf member playing GTA V on steam or Rockstar Games Social Club?
> Cause I have to decide between retail copy or steam copy.



The point is steam and RGSC work together.  You question is STEAM or Retail....so yes most members have steam version. But It doesn't make difference when comes to multiplayer , you can join everyone no matter you have retail or steam version.


----------



## abhigeek (May 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> The point is steam and RGSC work together.  You question is STEAM or Retail....so yes most members have steam version. But It doesn't make difference when comes to multiplayer , you can join everyone no matter you have retail or steam version.


Thanks buddy.
But if I buy a retail copy then I can't play with steam users.


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Thanks buddy.
> But if I buy a retail copy then I can't play with steam users.



You can play GTA V with Steam users. Like I have it on steam and you get retail version, both versions are registered to RGSC account and that account is what connect two GTA players not steam account.
Though I would recommend you digital version.


----------



## Mizanurification (May 1, 2015)

Unless u care about Steam achievements, no point in getting it over R* version.


----------



## abhigeek (May 1, 2015)

I don't care about steam achievements.
There is no use of wasting 65gb of data after paying ₹2500.

So, I'm going for retail copy. Unless steam has any advantage (I can't see any, both are same).


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I hated his introduction coz I liked that character  ... its not right from R* to kill someone famous like that



BTW who is this famous character which Trevor kills. introduction means not game introduction, I meant character intro. The scene which Trevor beat someone to dead


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> BTW who is this famous character which Trevor kills. introduction means not game introduction, I meant character intro. The scene which Trevor beat someone to dead



Yeah, I'm talking about that character which trevor beat down to death. 



Spoiler



Johnny: He was the protagonist of GTA IV: THE LOST AND DAMNED. I liked him :-cry


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2015)

^ i didnt play this expansions so no knowledge on it


----------



## Limitless (May 6, 2015)

anyone facing this error ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT failed to initialise?
earlier game was working perfectly but now whenever I try to launch story this error comes up


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

Limitless said:


> anyone facing this error ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT failed to initialise?
> earlier game was working perfectly but now whenever I try to launch story this error comes up


I got it once but relaunch fixed it.


----------



## Limitless (May 6, 2015)

getting same error again and again 

- - - Updated - - -

reinstalling


----------



## Alok (May 8, 2015)

Very well done


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2015)

meanwhile..in GTA V

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_06_00_23_07_695_zpsndh4rdkj.jpg

Rise of the...


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> meanwhile..in GTA V
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_06_00_23_07_695_zpsndh4rdkj.jpg
> 
> Rise of the...


image not showing


----------



## Gollum (May 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> meanwhile..in GTA V
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_06_00_23_07_695_zpsndh4rdkj.jpg
> 
> Rise of the...



Abe B.C. yeh kya kar dala bandar ne. lol


----------



## beingGamer (May 9, 2015)

Can anyone confirm whether game crashes if msi after burner is running?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Can anyone confirm whether game crashes if msi after burner is running?



i run it bgrnd all the time and it never occurred to me that the seldom crash was because of that, and also I can not conclude the same on retrospect, since the crashes are too few anyway.


----------



## beingGamer (May 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> i run it bgrnd all the time and it never occurred to me that the seldom crash was because of that, and also I can not conclude the same on retrospect, since the crashes are too few anyway.



i noticed crashes when I installed msi afterburner, game doesnt want to start with it running. i tried running it after the game launches but later it crashes.

later uninstalled it and the crashes stopped.


----------



## iittopper (May 10, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Can anyone confirm whether game crashes if msi after burner is running?



not for me .


----------



## pra_2006 (May 12, 2015)

anyone else facing Slow Loading Texture ? roads buildings not showing up please give the solution

my rig i5, GTX 750ti 2gb, 8gb ram


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

pra_2006 said:


> anyone else facing Slow Loading Texture ? roads buildings not showing up please give the solution
> 
> my rig i5, GTX 750ti 2gb, 8gb ram


Happens with trees but when flying


----------



## pra_2006 (May 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Happens with trees but when flying



only when driving cars fast


----------



## Cyberghost (May 15, 2015)

*PCGamer:*  GTA 5 mods Angry Planes and No Clip contain malware 

*GTAForums:* Malware inside Angry Planes & Noclip Mod


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 17, 2015)

has any 1 finished the game , and how long to complete the game?


----------



## quicky008 (May 17, 2015)

[MENTION=16915]pra_2006[/MENTION]:Install the latest updates, this game is quite buggy actually. But judging from the config you have, this is not supposed to happen-make sure you have selected the optimal settings for the game so that it doesn't require more vram than what  is actually available on your gpu.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 18, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> has any 1 finished the game , and how long to complete the game?



One does not simply *COMPLETE GTA V*


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> One does not simply *COMPLETE GTA V*



completed all missions but dnt want to find those collectables ....


----------



## pra_2006 (May 18, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> [MENTION=16915]pra_2006[/MENTION]:Install the latest updates, this game is quite buggy actually. But judging from the config you have, this is not supposed to happen-make sure you have selected the optimal settings for the game so that it doesn't require more vram than what  is actually available on your gpu.



i have all the latest updates installed.....i have done some overclocking and since then havnt met with any issues played for 5 hours straight.


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> completed all missions but dnt want to find those collectables ....



obviously you are not playing online. 
 [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]  's comment was meant for online GTAV


----------



## Gollum (May 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> obviously you are not playing online.
> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]  's comment was meant for online GTAV



buddy are you still playing online?


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

Gollum said:


> buddy are you still playing online?



nope.. leveled up to ~50 and sold it loooong ago.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 19, 2015)

Will it run on a GT730 with 4GB of RAM??


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> nope.. leveled up to ~50 and sold it loooong ago.


What satisfaction will that player have, if he buys another one's leveled up account for his playing?


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> What satisfaction will that player have, if he buys another one's leveled up account for his playing?


He means the game disk for ps3 not account


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> He means the game disk for ps3 not account


Ok Ok. coz I've seen people selling gaming accounts for CS:GO , League of Legends, Clash of Clans etc., 
sorry [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION].


----------



## Gollum (May 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> What satisfaction will that player have, if he buys another one's leveled up account for his playing?



you cannot sell your PSN account as your CC is tied to it. and all of your games.
But If someone wanted I could sell mine. Its at level 80 
but I love my games and the account is tied to all my playstation consoles excluding the psp as its on CFW


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2015)

<PCMasterrace>* Some GTA V Screens...thanks to RockStar Editor* </PCMasterrace>   

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-30%2017-22-46-76_zpsvevqzchn.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_08_02_03_01_799_zpssqbickki.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_08_20_23_20_521_zpsyejz9m38.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_08_21_08_32_928_zpsp0blvym7.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_15_21_00_55_697_zpsgeqsr1xm.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_07_00_45_14_418_zpswojxp4xf.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_18_01_55_24_127_zps8ada0ggi.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_15_21_05_06_415_zpsobdttggs.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5_2015_05_19_20_44_16_835_zpsmyel0usb.jpg


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

^ first image is mindblowing


----------



## cute.bandar (May 20, 2015)

> Will it run on a GT730 with 4GB of RAM??


It runs on my 4670 @ 20 fps at low. Compare GPUs here : PassMark Software - Video Card (GPU) Benchmarks - High End Video Cards


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> <PCMasterrace>* Some GTA V Screens...thanks to RockStar Editor* </PCMasterrace>



just awesome dude. friggin awesome !!


----------



## ankitj1611 (May 20, 2015)

Can someone please tell me the settings for my Laptop.I saw on youtube game is running ok with same config but i am not able to run
CPU: Amd APU A8 4500m
GPU: 1.5 GB (1GB discrete HD7670m and 512mb HD 7640G APU integrated)
Ram: 6GB

Current driver: Amd Catalyst Omega 14.4
Please help me


----------



## quicky008 (May 20, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> Can someone please tell me the settings for my Laptop.I saw on youtube game is running ok with same config but i am not able to run
> CPU: Amd APU A8 4500m
> GPU: 1.5 GB (1GB discrete HD7670m and 512mb HD 7640G APU integrated)
> Ram: 6GB
> ...



yes,but at low settings and medium resolutions only

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone tell me what might happen if on increasing the graphical settings,gta v uses a greater amount of vram than what is available on my gpu?I turned on the ignore suggested limits option and changed a couple of graphics settings and so its VRAM usage has exceeded my gpu's vram limit by around 250 MB (i have a 2gb gtx 960 gpu)-is it likely to cause any serious problems in the long run?I have been playing it like this for a while  and the game is running really well and i haven't faced any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Can anyone tell me what might happen if on increasing the graphical settings,gta v uses a greater amount of vram than what is available on my gpu?I turned on the ignore suggested limits option and changed a couple of graphics settings and so its VRAM usage has exceeded my gpu's vram limit by around 250 MB (i have a 2gb gtx 960 gpu)-is it likely to cause any serious problems in the long run?I have been playing it like this for a while  and the game is running really well and i haven't faced any issues whatsoever.


when you cross limit game itself tell you what may happen  Anyway, it may stutter imo but you are saying its smooth so its ok


----------



## Reloaded (May 21, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> yes,but at low settings and medium resolutions only
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can anyone tell me what might happen if on increasing the graphical settings,gta v uses a greater amount of vram than what is available on my gpu?I turned on the ignore suggested limits option and changed a couple of graphics settings and so its VRAM usage has exceeded my gpu's vram limit by around 250 MB (i have a 2gb gtx 960 gpu)-is it likely to cause any serious problems in the long run?I have been playing it like this for a while  and the game is running really well and i haven't faced any issues whatsoever.



I am running it on high without any problem, only take a little longer to load.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 21, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> It runs on my 4670 @ 20 fps at low. Compare GPUs here : PassMark Software - Video Card (GPU) Benchmarks - High End Video Cards



The HD 4670 isn't on that list. Any one have any estimates on how GTA V will run on a GT730 1Gb DDR5??


----------



## cute.bandar (May 22, 2015)

my 4670's score is about 544 PassMark - Radeon HD 4670 - Price performance comparison
Your cards is 928, plus it has ddr5.

btw I have heard gta5 is kind of cpu intensive.


----------



## Alok (May 22, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> btw I have heard gta5 is kind of cpu intensive.



I tested and its not


----------



## pra_2006 (May 23, 2015)

very awesome game now playing at ultra setting


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 23, 2015)

Texture quality takes most of the VRAM.  There is steep increase in usage from normal to high


----------



## ariftwister (May 26, 2015)

Phew.. Finally bought GTA V and now enjoying it. Best game ever. So guys, should i first complete SP before i play Online or can i just continue  playing both side by side??


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Phew.. Finally bought GTA V and now enjoying it. Best game ever. So guys, should i first complete SP before i play Online or can i just continue  playing both side by side??


You can play both sides, if sp is boring switch from offline to online quickly


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> You can play both sides, if sp is boring switch from offline to online quickly


Do remember to complete the online tutorial.  It will also give you a free car


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 26, 2015)

Finally bought the game and it's running buttery smooth! Witcher 3 and GTA 5 will ruin my social life for the next few months.


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2015)

So guys,  some quick question. 

I bought knife but can't seem to equip it. I cannot find it in weapons wheel. How do i get it then? 

Also on online,  Whenever i join any jobs, the players are always higher rank than me, so they easily beat me in death matches. So how to make sure i get jobs from Players around my rank? 

Can i just steal any car and fit a tracker so it becomes my car??


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Will it run on a GT730 with 4GB of RAM??



You'd be better off with 1GB DDR5 than 4GB DDR3, trust me.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 29, 2015)

That 4GB was my actual RAM . not the GPU's RAM.


----------



## Reloaded (May 30, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> That 4GB was my actual RAM . not the GPU's RAM.



GTA 5 dosen't need high configuration to work. Anything more than or equal the min req should do.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 1, 2015)

Desperately need help. Bought the game. When I got it I noticed a small scratch on disc 6. Tried installing bit when I reached the prompt to put disc 6 in I got an error "redundancy check failed" . What should I do? I've waited 4 days to play it and this happens


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2015)

will it run on my config?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 1, 2015)

abhidev said:


> will it run on my config?



Yes , but keep the Textures on low as GTA is notorious for consuming lot of VRAM ( Considering that you have 1GB R5770 ).


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Desperately need help. Bought the game. When I got it I noticed a small scratch on disc 6. Tried installing bit when I reached the prompt to put disc 6 in I got an error "redundancy check failed" . What should I do? I've waited 4 days to play it and this happens


Return and get a new one


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 1, 2015)

And wait another 4-6 days?


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> And wait another 4-6 days?


Sorry to say you have no other choice. Disc worn off easily. Already you have a scratched disc which is not readable so you have return it


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 1, 2015)

Found a solution. Seems scratched discs are common with people. Turns out I can use the discs that work and download the other parts from the Rockstar website. That'll take less time than ordering new discs.

- - - Updated - - -

That'll take 10hrs rather than 5 days of waiting. Isn't there a 5GB update after installing?


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Found a solution. Seems scratched discs are common with people. Turns out I can use the discs that work and download the other parts from the Rockstar website. That'll take less time than ordering new discs.


Agree that's one solution, but is it downloadable from r*site.

Yes there is


----------



## Gollum (Jun 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> Return and get a new one



Is it steam disc?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 1, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Is it steam disc?


No
Every disc edition of gta v has a Rgsc key which only works on social club


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah. Ten hours left. Guess my computer is going to pull an all nighter cause speeds aren't constant here. So it may go up to 15 hours :/

- - - Updated - - -

Any tips? Guess I'll be playing only tomorrow evening. Have another 5Gb to download beyond this.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 1, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> So guys,  some quick question.
> 
> I bought knife but can't seem to equip it. I cannot find it in weapons wheel. How do i get it then?
> 
> ...


Help needed..!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 2, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Help needed..!!


If you steal another player's car u can't own it.  Other normal non luxury cars can be fitted with a tracker and insurance to make them yours. 

That knife is accessible in the weapons wheel itself


----------



## Gollum (Jun 2, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Help needed..!!



lol arif you are a newb not a noob. You will figure it out.
Play more


----------



## inidajaved (Jun 2, 2015)

i thnk one of the best game of this era


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 2, 2015)

Gollum said:


> lol arif you are a newb not a noob. You will figure it out.
> Play more



I figured it out. Its TAB -> Select Unarmed -> Mouse Scroll to equip Knife. Previously I used mouse scroll to select weapons and thus it was not possible.

- - - Updated - - -

Do you guys even play online??? Even the crew is dead. Man, would love to do job/mission with you guys...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 3, 2015)

Finally got the game to work. Does the forum have a crew?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 3, 2015)

Spoiler



I have a few non digit friends to play with in my Crew.  No advertising intended


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 5, 2015)

Guys i am stuck with trevor after 'Derailed' mission.
If I go into the city Martin's henchmen kill me.
Cant switch to Michael or Franklin
There is only 1 icon showing 'M?' at Paleto Bay where a guy with cowboy hat sitting on chair talking, but it doesnt appear as a mission if i go near him
any suggestions?

- - - Updated - - -

*bump*


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 5, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Guys i am stuck with trevor after 'Derailed' mission.
> If I go into the city Martin's henchmen kill me.
> Cant switch to Michael or Franklin
> There is only 1 icon showing 'M?' at Paleto Bay where a guy with cowboy hat sitting on chair talking, but it doesnt appear as a mission if i go near him
> ...



Go to the desert and switch the character to franklin.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 5, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Go to the desert and switch the character to franklin.





beingGamer said:


> Guys i am stuck with trevor after 'Derailed' mission.
> If I go into the city Martin's henchmen kill me.
> *Cant switch to Michael or Franklin*
> There is only 1 icon showing 'M?' at Paleto Bay where a guy with cowboy hat sitting on chair talking, but it doesnt appear as a mission if i go near him
> ...



I am not able to get the character switch circle at bottom right. it shows Record & Enable auto replay on bottom left nothing else when I press Alt


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Finally got the game to work. Does the forum have a crew?



only if you have a legit copy of the game


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 6, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> only if you have a legit copy of the game



I do. After the scratched disc , 15hrs of downloading, 2 hours pulling my hair out as the game refused to load and finally another 5 hours because the damn file was corrupted i kinda regret that decision :/ . Anyway, my R* ID is shivakanth . Please add me 

Shiva


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 6, 2015)

I used mod to change skin to Franklin and cleared the 3 missions which were present with green letters(parachute guy and killing the guy on top in the building under construction)
Now I tried to get to the M? orange letter with Trevor and it still doesn't want to progress.
Its stuck for sure.

so being bored with single player tried to play online and came across these 2 idiots



- - - Updated - - -

Now this great news comes up

Social Club Can not communitcate with STEAM :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions


----------



## Alok (Jun 7, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Now this great news comes up
> 
> Social Club Can not communitcate with STEAM :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions



I see. I'm trying for 3 days and unable to launch game, I was wondering what could be the reason.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> I see. I'm trying for 3 days and unable to launch game, I was wondering what could be the reason.


You might be having different issue.
The second issue came up yesterday. The game launches but you can't login to social.


----------



## Alok (Jun 7, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> You might be having different issue.
> The second issue came up yesterday. The game launches but you can't login to social.



for me game not even launching, was fine a few days ago  click play nothing happens.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 7, 2015)

So after reporting this issue Rockstar sent a reply which has nothing to do with what problem I have..
*i.imgur.com/HGtESzx.png

So i found this website and downloaded the closest save game
GTASnP.com Â· Easy GTA Save File Sharing

Now able to play. but i'll keep asking Rockstar for this bug


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2015)

How to Skip tracks on Self Radio ??


----------



## Alok (Jun 8, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> How to Skip tracks on Self Radio ??



try "=" key

- - - Updated - - -

*Here is something really amazing*


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 13, 2015)

So the latest update screwed me over! 

First the download speed was ridiculous even though it was using the whole bandwidth i have *i.imgur.com/dxVk3tt.jpg

and if that wasn't enough there were many connection resets and i had to pause/unpause every 10 minutes or so. 

The update completed and i launched the game after almost 6 hours of downloading! I went straight into GTA online and right after it was loading, the game crashed, It said failed zlib call please reboot/reinstall the game, i reboot the game and its the same thing everytime, so i get my discs and start repairing, it was done within 5 minutes and i was happy thinking it was sorted out, But it gave me the same error! so i reinstalled the game and now its the same thing all over again, Slow downloads despite using full bandwidth, i just want a fix for this slow speed, As you can see in the picture it GTA uses 1Mbps but shows 23-30kbps in the application, IF anyone can provide external download links for ALL the updates that'd be awesome as i have to install all of them again! 

PS: IDM and uTorrent show 120kbps+ while downloading so i think my connection is fine. also Updates before the last one were downloaded at my usual speed i.e they showed 120-130 kbps in the application.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 13, 2015)

PC
that is the problem.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 13, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> So the latest update screwed me over!
> 
> First the download speed was ridiculous even though it was using the whole bandwidth i have *i.imgur.com/dxVk3tt.jpg
> 
> ...


Check on gtaforums.com they do have users uploading the update files manually on file hosting services. Unfortunately Rockstar doesn't provide manual setup.exe type updates for gta v


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 13, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Check on gtaforums.com they do have users uploading the update files manually on file hosting services. Unfortunately Rockstar doesn't provide manual setup.exe type updates for gta v



Thanks.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 14, 2015)

Also Google the problem. I had the same thing when I installed. I found a reddit thread where a guy complied a python script that automatically checks your files with the proper checksum . it'll tell you which files are corrupted and you can delete them. When you relaunch the launcher it'll automatically get them. Tho that didn't work for me. I needed to get the file separately thru a torrent some ftp server and then it worked. Try it if you want.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 17, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Also Google the problem. I had the same thing when I installed. I found a reddit thread where a guy complied a python script that automatically checks your files with the proper checksum . it'll tell you which files are corrupted and you can delete them. When you relaunch the launcher it'll automatically get them. Tho that didn't work for me. I needed to get the file separately thru a torrent some ftp server and then it worked. Try it if you want.



I did that before reinstalling, checked each and every rpf file for md5sum, everyone of them matched, now after reinstalling it the problem is day1 patch (around 5gb), i am not able to download it because of reasons mentioned, and i cannot find another source for the update. So frustrated, didnt play gta since more than a week


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> try "=" key
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Here is something really amazing*



You da MVP.   

Anyone tried new camera angle from car bonnet?? It can be turned on from Settings. Its cool and better than dashboard camera angle.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone having problems with playing online? 
my game is crashing every time i launch online(notification sound rings 3 times and crash)
Single player working


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 20, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Anyone having problems with playing online?
> my game is crashing every time i launch online(notification sound rings 3 times and crash)
> Single player working


Did you try going to online from SP ?


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 20, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Did you try going to online from SP ?



Yes, crashed


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 21, 2015)

OK. fixed it by deleting the trainer -.-


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> OK. fixed it by deleting the trainer -.-



PC gamers and their trainers. they don't even have the skills to play a game fare and square lol


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 22, 2015)

Anybody has link to list of mods that are safe?? I mean I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Anybody has link to list of mods that are safe?? I mean I don't want to get banned.



Yaar, why do you need mods? Is the game so boring for you?


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> PC gamers and their trainers. they don't even have the skills to play a game fare and square lol


I used it for fun


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I used it for fun



When one is done playing with a game and wants to do more


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2015)

I want a FusRohDah mod


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yaar, why do you need mods? Is the game so boring for you?



I didn't say it was boring!! MODS enhance the gameplay and fixes some annoyance in the game.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yaar, why do you need mods? Is the game so boring for you?


Just to make it funnier


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 26, 2015)

Video of what kind of stupid hacks are present now days
spawning a windmill over car, really?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2015)

gollum said:


> yaar, why do you need mods? Is the game so boring for you?



we are #pcmasterrace


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 2, 2015)

All set to get bankrupt
GTA 5 New DLC, New Features July 2015: Online Casino Set To 'Open Soon'

- - - Updated - - -

Is screenshot working for you guys?


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 6, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> All set to get bankrupt
> GTA 5 New DLC, New Features July 2015: Online Casino Set To 'Open Soon'
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Fixed by closing fraps before starting game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Fixed by closing fraps before starting game



Why on earth would you use fraps. Use Steam overlay, much better option and doesn't hinders gameplay with high contrast color of framerate counter.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Why on earth would you use fraps. Use Steam overlay, much better option and doesn't hinders gameplay with high contrast color of framerate counter.



Yea, i have it since pre-steam era of mine


----------



## gajrajgchouhan (Jul 6, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Yes, crashed



Are you using scripthook ? You can't go to online if you have scripthoook installed ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Yea, i have it since pre-steam era of mine



Then I guess switch to better alternatives. It also eats some fps if I am not wrong.


----------



## abhigeek (Jul 17, 2015)

So I just got gta 5.
You guys have online crew on RGSC?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 17, 2015)

Few of us do play GTA V occasionally. Me,my 2 non tdf friends, alienempire and kapil and more.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 8, 2015)

Guys, donno where to post this, in the BB section or here., BTW
When playing gta 5 online, how much bandwidth will be consumed..? On average say 1 hour of gaming..?

I have 8GB FUP limit with ~2Mbps speed.  Post that 512 Kbps


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 8, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, donno where to post this, in the BB section or here., BTW
> When playing gta 5 online, how much bandwidth will be consumed..? On average say 1 hour of gaming..?
> 
> I have 8GB FUP limit with ~2Mbps speed.  Post that 512 Kbps



25 Mb to 50 Mb based on how much online job you join...


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 8, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> 25 Mb to 50 Mb based on how much online job you join...



Oh so for some random races and roaming, around 100 Mb will be gone right.>?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 8, 2015)

I did play 2-3hrs Online a day and it was around 100Mb. . So yeah..


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 20, 2015)

my game is not going forward after Legal Trouble i mean i am not getting any missions,  is someone else facing that problem i guess i missed some mission before.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 25, 2015)

Do the side missions too.. Some side missions are required to trigger main missions!!


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 30, 2015)

Is this the official digit Crew?

*socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/tdf_crew 

?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 31, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Is this the official digit Crew?
> 
> *socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/tdf_crew
> 
> ?



Yes, that is the crew
no one plays these days to I made it my secondary crew.
Its good to join IGN crew if you are looking for more players online.
Plus you get more RP if you play with your crew members

BTW I bought my 1.5mil TANK


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 31, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yes, that is the crew
> no one plays these days to I made it my secondary crew.
> Its good to join IGN crew if you are looking for more players online.
> Plus you get more RP if you play with your crew members
> ...



Oh so I'll join them..!!  Thanks


----------



## warfreak (Sep 16, 2015)

Physical disc of the game is available for Rs. 2490. It is available in steam for $39.99 which would come to around ~Rs. 2656. 

Which would be better?


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 16, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Physical disc of the game is available for Rs. 2490. It is available in steam for $39.99 which would come to around ~Rs. 2656.
> 
> Which would be better?



Depends upon whether you can download 60 gigs . You could side load too if your ISP has peering in torrent . Retail is cheaper true but might not be the best . One of my friends bought it retail . Cant update the game . Rockstar servers are too slow . And the rockstar updater is a piece of crap . No pause option supposedly . He cant download some 5gb patch and hence cant play the game . Steam wont have such issues


----------



## masterkd (Sep 17, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Depends upon whether you can download 60 gigs . You could side load too if your ISP has peering in torrent . Retail is cheaper true but might not be the best . One of my friends bought it retail . Cant update the game . Rockstar servers are too slow . And the rockstar updater is a piece of crap . No pause option supposedly . He cant download some 5gb patch and hence cant play the game . Steam wont have such issues



Even if you buy retail disc you need to  download a lot of updates. Better buy steam.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Sep 17, 2015)

I downloaded original retail DVD's on 1Mbps unlimited bsnl bb in 2 weeks (4GB daily night) and after that 2 days more for that 5GB extra content and some upates.


----------



## anky (Sep 22, 2015)

i just installed GTA 5 , but i cant seem to change the resolution.its running at 800x600 only 
my specs - AMD A8 4500, radeon HD 7640G + HD 7600M dual , 8GB ram
What should i do?


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2015)

anky said:


> i just installed GTA 5 , but i cant seem to change the resolution.its running at 800x600 only
> my specs - AMD A8 4500, radeon HD 7640G + HD 7600M dual , 8GB ram
> What should i do?



is it disabled ? or even if you change it, does it stay in 800x600?? Seems like an outdated graphic card issue.. Try Updating your graphic drivers.


----------



## anky (Sep 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> is it disabled ? or even if you change it, does it stay in 800x600?? Seems like an outdated graphic card issue.. Try Updating your graphic drivers.


it shows 'your video memory is full' ....i can run far cry 4 on low setting on very decent fps with 1366x768 res, but this just does not run in any other resolution other than this
i ma using the latest stable drivers only.


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2015)

anky said:


> it shows 'your video memory is full' ....i can run far cry 4 on low setting on very decent fps with 1366x768 res, but this just does not run in any other resolution other than this
> i ma using the latest stable drivers only.


In catalyst center, select Gaming > 3D Application settings > Add your game. By default, it will have the default settings of the application (ie., game). Tweak those settings, and check the game again.,


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2015)

anky said:


> it shows 'your video memory is full' ....i can run far cry 4 on low setting on very decent fps with 1366x768 res, but this just does not run in any other resolution other than this
> i ma using the latest stable drivers only.



Sorry. . Your GPU is too weak and it cannot run GTA V.


----------



## anky (Sep 22, 2015)

****....will have to play on the 800x600 only then...playing in windowed screen so it looks good enough to play......
i am planning to build the gaming pc for around 45-50k , will that be good enough?...because i guess i have to spend at least 70-80k for laptop to run these types of games...am i right?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Well this game is fun...

As of now unlocked all three characters.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 14, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Well this game is fun...
> 
> As of now unlocked all three characters.



I moved to online after unlocking the white guy


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 18, 2015)

Gta iv 2019 ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 25, 2015)

Loved Michael's reaction when



Spoiler



Trevor kidnapped Martin Madrazo's wife


----------



## BakBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Need some people to boost races and grind missions. PM me i add you.

I will also help you boost race. If I host heists, I will share 20%.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]GWVtZJo-HqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 18, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]GWVtZJo-HqI[/YOUTUBE]


Gta 4 clips are fake, not a single clip had 'Hey Niko, this is Roman, let's go bowling'  

So from the difference it concludes that cops, peds, niko were tolerant towards each other & towards damage against them and in gta 5 there are intolerant.
Clear proof of intolerance rising


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2016)

any body completed this game ? how much time it takes for a 100% ?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 20, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> any body completed this game ? how much time it takes for a 100% ?



^ Hmm i went straight to online.  

Guys,
Anyone playing online........please PM ur ID....we can make some money on mission/heist.Thanks.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2016)

alienempire said:


>


Such realism. I hope this was not from the game, just animated one.


----------



## anky (Dec 16, 2016)

guys,
while i was playing gta5 online, i suddenly got transported to a strip club and there a player kept dropping about 2 millions..i took it and spent half of it already...will i get banned? please help


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 16, 2016)

anky said:


> guys,
> while i was playing ta5 online, i suddenly got transported intoa strip club and a player kept dropping about 2 millions..i took it and spent half of it already...wil li get banned? please help



Lol...nope. People do that all the time,but don't ever bank the money. You should be safe.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2016)

anky said:


> guys,
> while i was playing ta5 online, i suddenly got transported intoa strip club and a player kept dropping about 2 millions..i took it and spent half of it already...wil li get banned? please help


----------



## anky (Dec 16, 2016)

takemein said:


> Lol...nope. People do that all the time,but don't ever bank the money. You should be safe.



I first deposited into bank, then I purchased 3 cars and 2 bikes. Now I have around 900,000 in my account. Should I spend all of it?
and if yes, any suggestions to spend it anywhere? house or foreclosure?


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 16, 2016)

anky said:


> I first deposited into bank, then I purchased 3 cars and 2 bikes. Now I have around 900,000 in my account. Should I spend all of it?
> and if yes, any suggestions to spend it anywhere? house or foreclosure?



It doesn't matter if you spend or keep it for later. If rock star detects it, they'll wipe clean your account and make you start from scratch after ban of 2-3 weeks. 

It all depends on how much money and what method of exploit was used to drop money bags. (2k bag,40k Bag or 200k bags). Some are safe and most are not. If you're not banned within a week of money drop, you're safe.


----------



## anky (Dec 16, 2016)

takemein said:


> It doesn't matter if you spend or keep it for later. If rock star detects it, they'll wipe clean your account and make you start from scratch after ban for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> It all depends on how much money and what method of exploit was used to drop money bags. (2k bag,40k Bag or 200k bags). Some are safe and most or not. If you're not banned within a week of money drop, you're safe.



oh..okay...now I have to buy items wworth 900,000 $ any suggestions ? 

I have already bought carsa and bikes..should I buy aircraft?


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2016)

anky said:


> guys,
> while i was playing gta5 online, i suddenly got transported to a strip club and there a player kept dropping about 2 millions..i took it and spent half of it already...will i get banned? please help



The money were for the ladies. Obviously you will get banned now.


----------



## anky (Dec 16, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The money were for the ladies. Obviously you will get banned now.


the ladies were not picking up the money. So I took it.Someone fired a gun there so they ran inside.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2016)

anky said:


> oh..okay...now I have to buy items wworth 900,000 $ any suggestions ?
> 
> I have already bought carsa and bikes..should I buy aircraft?



post it when u are Banned!!!


----------



## anky (Dec 16, 2016)

don't scare me guys!...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> post it when u are Banned!!!



I played this game once but I really could not continue forward.
I thorougly enjoyed playing GTA4 but this GTA5  is really confusing to play.

When does they release GTA6?

Even I used to play GTA Vice City all the time.
It was so much entertaining.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Dec 16, 2016)

in starting GTA5 online was also confusing to me. But slowly I got hang of it and its really fun. they keep adding new modes to play. and sometimes just roaming and killing players is fun.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 21, 2017)

anky said:


> don't scare me guys!...



So, Were you banned or not??


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> So, Were you banned or not??



Nope, still playing with the bought items...still about 800,000 in account


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 23, 2017)

anky said:


> Nope, still playing with the bought items...still about 800,000 in account



Wow.. You are one lucky fellow.. I heard so many were wrongly banned just because they were in the same lobby as the hacker!!


----------



## billubakra (Feb 28, 2017)

Anyone applied the redux mod to their game?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2017)

What these events are in GTA V? I have the game, have played it a little. Dont know about events.

Rockstar Games Social Club


----------



## billubakra (Dec 8, 2017)

Vyom said:


> What these events are in GTA V? I have the game, have played it a little. Dont know about events.
> 
> Rockstar Games Social Club


GTA online has several events. Play it more to get a grasp of the same.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 5, 2018)

Started playing this game and already got some issues.

1. If Vsync is ON, the game engine forces a 30 fps lock when fps is between 30 and 59fps. Goes directly to 60 fps when fps is higher than 60 depending on the scene. It works normally if you change the Vsync setting once after starting the game. But have to do it every time you start the game.

2. Extended Shadow Distance doesn't get saved.

3. No way to turn off radio permanently?

4. How to always run in third person mode?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 11, 2018)

I think there may be a way to set favorite radio station to "Radio off" which should make it off permanently.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 11, 2018)

thetechfreak said:


> I think there may be a way to set favorite radio station to "Radio off" which should make it off permanently.



There is a menu option but it doesn't really work permanently.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Started playing this game and already got some issues.
> 
> 1. If Vsync is ON, the game engine forces a 30 fps lock when fps is between 30 and 59fps. Goes directly to 60 fps when fps is higher than 60 depending on the scene. It works normally if you change the Vsync setting once after starting the game. But have to do it every time you start the game.
> 
> ...



Steam version?
For Radio select radio off.
For third person check for key settings.
For extended shadow, what are your pc's specs?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Steam version?
> For Radio select radio off.
> For third person check for key settings.
> For extended shadow, what are your pc's specs?



Steam version?
Yes

For Radio select radio off.
You have to keep doing that everytime you enter a car.

For third person check for key settings.
I want "always run" i.e. when I start running after pressing the toggle run/walk button, then i stop and then i start running again, the character should run not walk. The "run" state resets after you stop.

For extended shadow, what are your pc's specs?
The setting resets after you restart the game. It has nothing to do with specs. Also well below the VRAM limit.
Extended Shadows Distance setting question. :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions
R*. Do you even care? (Extended Shadows Distance)


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2019)

Bumping the thread from the grave:
Me, hsr and some people are back playing the multiplayer of this game. If anyone else wants to join, feel free to add me on R* game social(same ID as forum).


----------



## theterminator (May 28, 2020)

Any news on GTA VI release details?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Any news on GTA VI release details?


We're currently looking at a 2024 release 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

I played GTA V in Win7 and recently upgraded to Win10. The rockstar games launcher on Win10 scanned for existing games and found the Win7 one so I continued playing on that. 
Last night when I was shutting down PC , it was taking more than normal time to shut down after the lights went off in the monitor (the fans were rolling) so I shut it off forcefully by pressing the power button on cabinet for 5 seconds.
In the morning when i turned on then windows started checking the disk before login. 
After that i ran rockstar games launcher and now it will tell me to download 88GB again... where did it went wrong and can it be fixed?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I played GTA V in Win7 and recently upgraded to Win10. The rockstar games launcher on Win10 scanned for existing games and found the Win7 one so I continued playing on that.
> Last night when I was shutting down PC , it was taking more than normal time to shut down after the lights went off in the monitor (the fans were rolling) so I shut it off forcefully by pressing the power button on cabinet for 5 seconds.
> In the morning when i turned on then windows started checking the disk before login.
> After that i ran rockstar games launcher and now it will tell me to download 88GB again... where did it went wrong and can it be fixed?


1. Backup the GTA V game files (88GB)
2. Run Epic Lancher and scan the GTA V in the library.
3. It will start to download the GTA V game again.
4. When the download reaches 1%. Stop the download
5. Replace the downloaded GTA files with the backup files (taken on step 1)
6. Close Epic Launcher and Start again.
7. The Epic Lancher  will scan the location and will just resume installing the game and will not download the whole game.


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> 1. Backup the GTA V game files (88GB)
> 2. Run Epic Lancher and scan the GTA V in the library.
> 3. It will start to download the GTA V game again.
> 4. When the download reaches 1%. Stop the download
> ...



What if I started downloading from the R* Games launcher ? Can I stop and follow the above steps?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 30, 2020)

2 things can happen :
1) Most likely -> Epic will reject the entire package and redownload the things
2) Epic will reject only those components signed by Rockstar and not Epic.


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200530/fa8cc40211655f708b55b8a148785ebb.jpg

Where do I scan for Games in this software?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Where do I scan for Games in this software?


Press the "prt sc" button on keyboard, open ms paint or similar software in windows & then click on paste. Save the image & then post it here.


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Press the "prt sc" button on keyboard, open ms paint or similar software in windows & then click on paste. Save the image & then post it here.



I know but im used to tapatalk , iphone’s screen is very clear whereas my monitor’s screen sucks... the above photo must be clear enough?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I know but im used to tapatalk , iphone’s screen is very clear whereas my monitor’s screen sucks... the above photo must be clear enough?


I can probably draw better freehand compared to it. Please use Snipping Tool instead.


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I can probably draw better freehand compared to it. Please use Snipping Tool instead.



But tell me what is the issue with the pic above? Is it missing something or just not clear ?

And try replying at least once without sarcasm.


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200530/c1dae298b545d3d57434c7f65c434924.jpg
And leave the issue , it will download through the night.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2020)

theterminator said:


> But tell me what is the issue with the pic above? Is it missing something or just not clear ?
> 
> And try replying at least once without sarcasm.


Its blurry, seems like there's a lot of background bleeding and auto focus didn't work. 
Under Library, GTA V should be available, click on 3 horizontal dots on the lower right corner of its image and click on verify



Spoiler: Screenshot of Library in Epic Launcher


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its blurry, seems like there's a lot of background bleeding and auto focus didn't work.
> Under Library, GTA V should be available, click on 3 horizontal dots on the lower right corner of its image and click on verify
> 
> 
> ...



It’s not available under Library so I guess it didn’t retrieve the game. The Library is empty.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 30, 2020)

@theterminator Don't take it personally  . I am sure @*SaiyanGoku *didn't mean to insult you*, *just the pic* . *
As PC users the phone photo > screenshot is very strange. Even weirder is screen-ception. When the screenshot is pasted in word and then a screenshot is taken of the window and uploaded ! They were just letting you know of a better way. Although I do understand that the absence of a quick default upload method in windows is a bit discouraging.


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> @theterminator Don't take it personally  . I am sure @*SaiyanGoku *didn't mean to insult you*, *just the pic* . *
> As PC users the phone photo > screenshot is very strange. Even weirder is screen-ception. When the screenshot is pasted in word and then a screenshot is taken of the window and uploaded ! They were just letting you know of a better way. Although I do understand that the absence of a quick default upload method in windows is a bit discouraging.



Thanks. I know what they were saying  but they are not sitting in front of this sh!tty monitor which is ugly as hell to type on. I only own it for playing games, the clearness in the text in this monitor sucks to the core.

About @SaiyanGoku, its his old habit of commenting with sarcasm.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> @theterminator Don't take it personally  . I am sure @*SaiyanGoku *didn't mean to insult you*, *just the pic*. *
> As PC users the phone photo > screenshot is very strange. Even weirder is screen-ception. When the screenshot is pasted in word and then a screenshot is taken of the window and uploaded ! They were just letting you know of a better way. Although I do understand that the absence of a quick default upload method in windows is a bit discouraging.


Ah, yes. I know my sarcasm becomes a bit rude at times. 
BTW, I didn't need to upload that screenshot anywhere. I just copy-pasted the screenshot from Snipping Tool to the reply box here and it got auto uploaded.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2020)

theterminator said:


> It’s not available under Library so I guess it didn’t retrieve the game. The Library is empty.


How can you download anything from Epic Launcher if your library is empty? Did you claim it while it was free on EPIC? What about other games they have on weekly giveaways?


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How can you download anything from Epic Launcher if your library is empty? Did you claim it while it was free on EPIC? What about other games they have on weekly giveaways?



I didn’t bring Epic Games Launcher into the chat. I posted that I was using Rockstar Games Launcher to play the game then @Zangetsu commented about Epic so I downloaded it and tried. Haven’t purchased anything on Epic.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2020)

theterminator said:


> What if I started downloading from the R* Games launcher ? Can I stop and follow the above steps?


I think it will work. So, u downloaded the game not from EPIC?


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I think it will work. So, u downloaded the game not from EPIC?



No. Actually I’ve never used Epic before, I originally bought the physical copy of this game of 7 DVDs in 2015 I think. I installed it on desktop with the DVDs and it would require Rockstar Social Club to play like GTA IV. But recently when I reinstalled the game then the Social Club would update itself and become Rockstar Games Launcher. 
So when you commented using Epic I was initially confused but thought may be there would be some partnership with R* which I don’t know. 
When I run Epic, my library shows nothing. So I have started downloading using Rockstar Games Launcher and it has already downloaded 15 GB so it will take the night.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> but they are not sitting in front of this sh!tty monitor which is ugly as hell to type on.


As @SaiyanGoku mentioned above you don't need to do anything else. Just open snipping tool & take a screenshot, then open digit forum in a browser tab & click on paste in the reply box & your screenshot will be uploaded. You can later edit/continue the post in tapatalk.


----------



## theterminator (May 31, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> As @SaiyanGoku mentioned above you don't need to do anything else. Just open snipping tool & take a screenshot, then open digit forum in a browser tab & click on paste in the reply box & your screenshot will be uploaded. You can later edit/continue the post in tapatalk.



The text is very blurry in my monitor, I don’t see clearly what I’m typing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> The text is very blurry in my monitor, I don’t see clearly what I’m typing.


No problem, you just need to paste in reply box & type any random word/hi & click on reply(you can keep digit forum thread open in browser tab & leave it on). You can continue on tapatalk later by editing the post.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 31, 2020)

If you bought disks orignally Then there is no need of epic launcher Download via rockstar launcher itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> If you bought disks orignally Then there is no need of epic launcher Download via rockstar launcher itselft.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah.. I guess most people troubleshooting players forget GTA V was available before EGS was a thing 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> No. Actually I’ve never used Epic before, I originally bought the physical copy of this game of 7 DVDs in 2015 I think. I installed it on desktop with the DVDs and it would require Rockstar Social Club to play like GTA IV. But recently when I reinstalled the game then the Social Club would update itself and become Rockstar Games Launcher.
> So when you commented using Epic I was initially confused but thought may be there would be some partnership with R* which I don’t know.
> When I run Epic, my library shows nothing. So I have started downloading using Rockstar Games Launcher and it has already downloaded 15 GB so it will take the night.


OK. Actually EPIC was giving GTA V as freebee in its store, so I thought u got it from EPIC store.

So, if u have 7 DVD's of the game then just install from the DVDs and let the game download remaining update file from the Rockstar store.


----------



## theterminator (May 31, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> If you bought disks orignally Then there is no need of epic launcher Download via rockstar launcher itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have downloaded and playing as I type. 
Doesn't completing the flight lessons earn you a flight license in Los Santos Airport?  I completed with mixed medals of gold, silver and bronze. Completed them franklin and the guard at the gate would not open the gates still.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Yeah I have downloaded and playing as I type.
> Doesn't completing the flight lessons earn you a flight license in Los Santos Airport?  I completed with mixed medals of gold, silver and bronze. Completed them franklin and the guard at the gate would not open the gates still.


I think you need to buy a hangar.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2020)

@theterminator I think you have to wait for a particular Devin Weston mission for it to unlock. 




omega44-xt said:


> I think you need to buy a hangar.


He's asking about Single Player not GTA Online. Also, normal airport in online opens the gate without hangar also. That's not an issue. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2020)

Teaser for new DLC location: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329454393415053315


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2020)

GTA O is fun but long load times & connectivity issues just makes it very annoying.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 20, 2020)

Have you


omega44-xt said:


> GTA O is fun but long load times & connectivity issues just makes it very annoying.


Do you have it on steam? I think before it was good on steam Rockstar Launcher was not required but now i guess its same on epic as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Have you
> 
> Do you have it on steam? I think before it was good on steam Rockstar Launcher was not required but now i guess its same on epic as well.


Yes, steam. I'm not even considering the time R* launcher takes to launch. If you have R* launcher already booted, GTA might not start at times. It is a mess, no way around it & it ruins the experience a lot. I have for 100+ hrs, so got the value of the money spent in a way but still its just very annoying.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2021)

GTA V Online Loading time is fixed. Posting here for "historical" purpose as this was one of the biggest issues of the game.

Link: Rockstar thanks GTA Online player who fixed poor load times, official update coming

We can finally enjoy "normal" load times with this game


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 20, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> GTA V Online Loading time is fixed. Posting here for "historical" purpose as this was one of the biggest issues of the game.
> 
> Link: Rockstar thanks GTA Online player who fixed poor load times, official update coming
> 
> We can finally enjoy "normal" load times with this game


If you have steam copy, R* launcher still takes time to load & keeping it running beforehand sometimes causes the game to not load.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> If you have steam copy, R* launcher still takes time to load & keeping it running beforehand sometimes causes the game to not load.


The launcher was never the issue though? It was the 10 mins it took to directly load into Online. Now it takes 2 minutes..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> The launcher was never the issue though? It was the 10 mins it took to directly load into Online. Now it takes 2 minutes..


You are talking about steam version or epic games?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 21, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> The launcher was never the issue though? It was the 10 mins it took to directly load into Online. Now it takes 2 minutes..


Now launcher seems to be holding it back. Obviously the game was the issue earlier, but now in game MP load times have been surely cut down so R* launcher's 1min or so load time seems long.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Now launcher seems to be holding it back. Obviously the game was the issue earlier, but now in game MP load times have been surely cut down so R* launcher's 1min or so load time seems long.


I timed my launcher time and it didn't take more than 15 seconds. Not using SSD. Better check your internet and/or Windows


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2021)

*www.rockstargames.com/newswire/art...months_static_learn-more&utm_content=main-img
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 16, 2021)

Incase anyone was wondering about Dr Dre in GTA:Online, well here he is:


----------

